# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ارفعوا هاماتكم فإنكم شيعة 000000000000000000000 وإنها ايران

## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*ارفعوا هاماتكم فإنكم شيعة وإنها ايران* 





واليكم هذا الرابط الذي يضيف فخرا الى فخركم يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين وقيادة الامام الخامنائي حفظه الله تعالى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNDcmNJJi_k

وهذه كلمات من وصية الامام الخميني (قد)

ووصيتي الى الكتاب ..ومختلقي الاشكالات ، واصحاب العقد هي: بدلا من ان تصرفو وقتكم في معارضة مسار الجمهورية الاسلامية وتسخير كل طاقتكم في اثارة التشاؤم والاماني السيئة، والاقوال القبيحة...اعمدوا الى الخلوة بربكم ليلة واحدة...وابحثوا في دافعكم الباطني.
.انظروا بأي معيار وأي انصاف تتنكرون لدم هؤلاء الشباب الذين تشظّوا في الجبهات..و تبادرون الى اعلان حرب الاعصاب ، وزرع ا لشقاق ، وتوسيع دائرة المؤامرة وتفتحون الطريق للمستكبرين والظالمين .

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## نور الهدى

ضوي ضوي 

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك على المقال 

من النقاط التي تبين ضعف الانسان وجهله  , كثرة الاتهامات واالشتم والسب ( ما لهم حيله غير كذا )  والحقد والحسد للناجحين 



مجرد رأي خاص

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يعطيك العافية 
مقال رائع
يا جبل ما يهزك ريح 
يسلموووو

----------


## ابو طارق

*واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون*

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيكـ الف عااافيهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــيااتووو*

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## sama500

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*     من تقدم لإخر ،ومن نصر وانتصار لإخر* 
*يا ممهديين لدولة الامام المنتظر ( عجل اللهفرجه الشريف )*
*سلمت يداك أخي ،ورحم الله والديك* 
*تحياااااااااااتي*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

حقيقة والحق يقال أني أعجز عن شكركم جميعا بعبارات الشكر المختلف ، وأشد على أياديكم ، وأتمنى للجميع النصر والتمكين على أعدائنا من الاولين والآخرين 0

وأتمنى لهذا المنتدى مزيدا من التقدم والانتشار ، ومزيدا من التطور والارتقاء 0

وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت 

تابعو هذا التقرير : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله أكبر

{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُواْ مِئَتَيْنِ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّئَةٌ يَغْلِبُواْ أَلْفًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ} 

المناورات اكثر من 8 ملايين تعبوي في اطار 2500 كتيبة

في يوم التعبئة باعضائه العشرين مليون .
انشد اكثر من 15 الف تعبوي متواجد في ساحة العرض نشيدا خاصا بالتزامن مع 8 ملايين تعبوي في مختلف انحاء ايران.
واختتمت المناورات باستعراض وحدات التعبئة من امام القائد العام للقوات المسلحة.
وتم خلال هذا الاستعراض عرض اسلحة جديدة لقوات التعبئة منها اسلحة محمولة على الكتف وتم تنفيذ عمليات اعتراض الطائرات المعادية من خلال استخدام الطائرات الخفيفة والمتوسطة وعمليات الهبوط بالمظلات واجراء عمليات قتالية.
وشارك في هذه المناورات اكثر من 8 ملايين تعبوي في اطار 2500 كتيبة من كتائب عاشوراء والزهراء و28 الف مجموعة قتالية من مجاميع كربلاء و228 الف خلية للمقاومة في مختلف ارجاء البلاد..



















دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بارك الله فيك اخوي ضوي ضوي*
*ويسلموو على المقالة*
*تحياتي*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> *بارك الله فيك اخوي ضوي ضوي*
> 
> *ويسلموو على المقالة*
> *تحياتي* 
> *الأمل البعيد*



 
السلام عليكم 

مشكور أختي العزيزه الفاضله على المرور 

هو رد مختصر للدول العربية التي تخاف من كلمة إيران و تعتبر كل شيعي موالي لها..إني والله لأفتخر بأن أول دولة إسلامية تقول لا لأمريكا هي إيران الشيعية نعم الشيعية التي بتشيعها وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه..و سأتجاوز كل ما يقوله الحاقدون عنها و عن نظامها و عن ولي أمر المسلمين (حفظه الله)..

يجب على الدول العربية(النائمة) ان تتخذ ايران قدوة لها وان تحاول ان تصل الى ما وصلت اليه ...

بكل فخر واعتزااااااز و بكل كلمااااااات التضحية و الإباء 

*اتباااااااع علي عليه السلام للأبد ضد الكفر والنفااااااق ضد أمريكا والطغياااان العالمي*

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..*
*مقال قوي ورائع..*
*الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطرح..*
*بانتظار الجديد..*
*تحيااتي.*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..*
> 
> *مقال قوي ورائع..*
> *الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطرح..*
> *بانتظار الجديد..*
> 
> *تحيااتي.*



 
السلام عليكم 

أشكر لك ثنائك الجميل وتعقيبك السليم 

وأنا بدوري أشكرك كثيرا ، ولا أنسى تقديم الشكر لجميع من يتابع الموضوع ومن شارك فيه ،  وأضيف لكم هذه المجموعة من الصور بشأن اطلاق صاروخ الاقمار الصناعية بمراقبة من الرئيس المؤمن أحمدي نجاد : 










فيديو كلمة الرئيس الايراني المؤمن احمدي نجادي أثناء اطلاق اول قمر صناعي للفضاء
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKbkykAsFgk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKbkykAsFgk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKbkykAsFgk





__________________




*دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000 والسلام*

----------


## تمثال أنسان

لا أعلم أي مصطلح سياسي يقبل عليها هل هي :

كرامه

أم

حماقة وأنانيه

أم

مصالح ماديه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

كثير من الاشخاص الحاقدين على الجمهورية 
وبلاخص الذين ينصبون الحقد المذهبي والعرقي 
لا يفرحون الى هذي الانجازات العظيمة فتراهم يغضبو عندما 
نرفع اسم شيعة او ايران لما تنتسب له هذي  الجمهورية الى المذهب الجعفري
وتراهم  يحقدون اكثر واكثر الى هذي الانجازات والتطور 
اللهم احفظ هذي الثورة السامية واخزي الاعداء من الحاقدين
يارحم الراحمين

(واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون )

ربي يعطيك مليون مليون عافية اخوي ضوي على الطرح الرائع
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكوووووووره

----------


## جنة الحسين

كيــف لا أكون رافضيــه
ودمائنا حيــدريه
وقلوبنا فاطــميه
وأنفاسنا حسيــنيه
وملتـــنا زينبيـه

الحمد لله أنّا موالينا الى آل النبي

تشكر اخوي على المقال الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد  
ولايتــــي لامير الــنحل تكفيـــني عند الممات و تغسيلي و تكفيني 
و طينتي عجنت من قبل تكويني بحب حيدره كيـف النار تكـــــويني  
الله يحفط السيد علي الخامنائي و العلماء المجاهدين في سبيل الله حميعاً  
و بكل فخر اني شيعي و الله يحفظ لنا الثوره الاسلاميه في ايران  
و لا انسى السيد علي السيستاني و دوره الكبير في العراق العظيم  
و السيد حسن نصر الله و اذلال الاسرائليين و دوره في لبنان 
 
و الله يحفط كل من يسعى لنصره الدين و اعلاء كلمه الله في الارض  
و في الاخير لا اقول الا ان الصور التي عرضت اثلجت قلبي و المقال الراااائع الذي تفضلت بنقله لنا  
و اسال الله ان يجعل قلوبنا و اصواتنا معهم اين ما حلو  
و نسال الله التعجيل بفرج صاحب العصر و الزمان  
تقبل مروري

----------


## تأبط بودره

*ضوي ضوي 

تقديري لكم ولما تفضلتم*
*إنهم الممهدون جعلنا الله تحت رايتهم*
*والرأس مرفوعة لنا ولهم في كل الأحوال*
*فنحن على ولاية علي*

*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة ، واليكم المزيد من عبارات الصمود والتطور الحقيقي

وزير العمل اللبناني: انجازات ايران بفضل ارتباطها بالله وحكمه قيادتها

اعتبر وزير العمل اللبناني المستقيل طراد حماده، ان نجاح الجمهوريه الاسلاميه في ايران في افشال وتجاوز كل الحروب والموء‌امرات والضغوط التي تعرضت لها علي مدي ‪ ۲۹‬عاما وتحقيقها لكل تلك الانجازات يعود الى ارتباط الثوره الاسلاميه بالله وحكمه قيادتها واخلاصها لقضاياها وشعبها. 

وقال في حديث لوكاله الجمهوريه الاسلاميه للانباء لمناسبه الذكرى السنويه التاسعه والعشرين لانتصار الثوره الاسلاميه في ايران: "ان العداء الاميركي لهذه الثوره هو عداء استراتيجي فالادارات السياسيه الاميركيه وان اختلفت وانتقلت من الديمقراطي الي الجمهوري الا انها كانت على الدوام ضد هذه الثوره وضد موء‌سسها الامام الخميني قدس سره وخليفته الامام الخامنئي حفظه الله". 

واكد ان الغضب الاميركي المتواصل تجاه ايران سببه السياسه الايرانيه المستقله عن قوى الشرق والغرب وبسبب موقفها المبدئي في ما يتعلق بالصراع العربي الصهيوني ووقوفها الى جانب الشعوب المستضعفه وكذلك وقوفها بوجه المشروع الاميركي الصهيوني الاستكباري، معتبرا ان استمرار وتصاعد العداء الاميركي والصهيوني لايران دليل على استمرار ايران وثباتها على الحق والخير والصواب، وعلى النهج الذي اسسه الامام الخميني قدس سره. 

وردا على سوء‌ال اكد الوزير حماده ان الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه حققت في ظل الثوره الاسلاميه من الانجازات ما لا يحصي ولا يعد، وقال: "هناك انجازات برزت، واخرى لم تبرز لغايه الساعه، وهي في طور البروز والولادة ، وكلها تصب في مصلحه الامه الاسلاميه وفي سياق مبادي‌ء الثوره الاسلاميه". 

واشار الى ان الجمهوريه الاسلاميه ستواصل العمل علي تطوير قدراتها وتنميتها باتجاه تحقيق الانجازات "التي لن تستطيع كل العواصف والاعاصير وقفها او منعها من التقدم ". 

وقال: "لقد وصلنا الآن الى اليوم الذي يتساوى فيه النزول الاميركي مع الصعود الايراني، فايران ذاهبه نحو القمه واميركا هابطه الى القعر والاسفل والقضيه هي قضيه وقت ليس الا"، مضيفا ب "ان اعمال وافعال ايران كلها لله في حين ان الاعمال التي تقوم بها الولايات المتحده الاميركيه كلها للشيطان وما كان لله فانه ينمو". 

واكد الوزير طراد ان الفشل الذي حصده الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش في زيارته للمنطقه هو فشل على كل المستويات "مهما حاولت وسائل الاعلام تغطيه ذلك". وقال: "هناك ‪ ۱۱۸‬مقالا حول زياره بوش الاخيره للمنطقه نشرت خلال الايام القليله الماضيه في الصحافه العربيه منها ‪ ۱۰۰‬مقال ترفض تحريضات بوش ضد ايران، وهي بالتالي فان هذه المقالات تعبر عن تحول اعلامي عربي لم يكن موجودا من قبل". 

اضاف: "انها بارقه امل وعلينا ان نشجعها وان نعمل على تنميتها لان هذا التحول ليس مسأله عابره او امرا سهلا ابدا ولانه يصل الى حد اعلان الموقف من الاكاذيب الاميركيه المكشوفه". 
وتابع يقول: "ان بوش اراد في زيارته هذه ان يسوق لبيع المزيد من الاسلحه الاميركيه التي لا تستعمل من اجل استقلال ومصالح البلاد العربيه وحمايته من العدو الصهيوني". 

وقال ردا على سوء‌ال حول التهديدات الاميركيه والصهيونيه بالتعرض لايران: "ايران اليوم وضعها مختلف كليا عما كانت عليه في السابق فهي لم تعد لقمه سائغه، بل هي اصبحت قوه لا يستهان بها ويحسب لها الف حساب، في حين ان اميركا فقدت هيبتها فعلا". 

واضاف: "ان كل الضغوط والاعتداء‌ات الاميركيه الحاليه والسابقه ضد ايران جعلت من ايران اليوم قلعه محصنه بوجه ‌اي عدوان جديد واي تحرك اميركي ضدها ستكون نتائجه كارثيه على اميركا في المنطقه". 

وختم موء‌كدا ان ايران قادره على الرد وصد اي عدوان اميركي او صهيوني يستهدفها، وهي حاضره وجاهزه لتلقن بوش درسا مشابها للدرس الذي لقنته المقاومه الاسلاميه لرئيس الوزراء الصهيوني ايهود اولمرت في حرب تموز ‪۲۰۰6‬ على لبنان. 

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## تمثال أنسان

قال سيدنا محمد (ص) ( ماحن عجمي على عربي قط ورب الكعبة ) صدق رسول الله (ص)

----------


## نور الهدى

> قال سيدنا محمد (ص) ( ماحن عجمي على عربي قط ورب الكعبة ) صدق رسول الله (ص)



 
يا ريت تجيب الينا خيو المصدر لهذا الحديث

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كم اشعر بالفخر .. كلما رأيت انجازات هذه الدولة العظيمة .
وقوتها التي لم تهزها هذه الحثاالة البشرية المسماة بــ /امريكا .
ضوي ضوي .. بارك الله على هذا النقل.
دمت بخير وعاافية .

----------


## دجى النهار

الحمدللة والصلاة والسلام على نبينا وال محمد عجل فرجهم 
    بارك اللة فيك 
      ضوي على المقال

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## برق السماء

*يعطيك العافية*
*والله يحفط السيد القائد*
*ويسدد خطاه وايده بالنصر*

*تحياتي لكم*
*أخوكم* 
*برق السماء*

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكوووووره يسلموووا

----------


## ايات الروح

يعطيك العافية 
مقال أكثر من رائع

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> يا ريت تجيب الينا خيو المصدر لهذا الحديث



عزيزتي
لم أحبث عن المصدر ولن أضيع وقتي في البحث عن المصدر ....أتعلمي لماذا!!!!!!

سوف أخبرك

قبل فتره دار نقاش بين وبين مجموعه من شعية أهل العراق حول المشاكل والأخطار التي تجرى بسبب إيران.

وإليك نبذه من هذا النقاش.

*بحياتها ايران ما كنت صديق للعراق**وبحياته العجمي ما حن على عربي**قال سيدنا**محمد (ص) ( ماحن عجمي على عربي قط ورب الكعبة ) صدق رسول الله (ص**)*

*وهي عدو**للعراق وستبقى عدو للعراق وللأمة العربية**وترى كلامهم الى دوخونا بيه** :*
*نريد الامن للشعب العراقي** .!!!!*
*هذه كله حجي فارغ*

وبما أن من نقل لي الحديث شخص ينتمي إلى الطائفة الشيعية ومن الجعفرية ((الأثني عشريه))يعني نفس المذهب الذي في إيران....فهو أولا مني أن يبحث عن المصدر وأن يثبت كذب هذا الحديث.

وإليك المصدر:
http://www.ahyaarab.net/vb/showthrea...818#post260818

----------


## نور الهدى

باوضح الاخ الي حط الحديث ليس من الشيعه, وبما انك لك فترة طويله في منتداهم فأكيد انتبهت الى انتمائه 

لا يهمني الى اي مذهب ينتمي 

فكلنا نشهد بأن لا اله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله 

هذا الحديث اذا كان صحيح يعني معناته ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم يناقض نفسه وحاشاه 

بذكر لك صحابي جليل وهو اعجمي وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم سلمان منا اهل البيت 

وسماه بسلمان المحمدي 

فأذا كان كذلك لماذا يقرب العجم منه ويعتبره من اهل بيته ؟؟؟

وقال صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم لا فرق بين عربي واعجمي الا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح , وقد حذر الله ورسوله المسلمين من اليهود لنقضهم المواثيق ونفاقهم وحبهم للفساد وغيره ولكن لم نقرء في السيرة تحذير من العجم 


فكيف يصبح المسلم اخ المسلم عندها ؟؟؟

اليس هذا تفرقه ؟؟؟

وهل هذا ما يدعو له الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم  ؟؟؟؟

وبالنسبة لايران 

ففكرتك خاطئة نحن لا نؤمن بأن ايران هي من ستنقذنا 

نؤمن بأن يوم سيخرج الامام المهدي المنتظر وسيكون زهق الباطل على يده وسينشر الارض عدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا
وتأييدنا لايران لانها تنتهج الاسلام الصحيح وهو ما كان يدعو اليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم 
ولكن لا نؤمن بأن انقاذنا سيكون على يديهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
تمثال إنسان 
يا مشرف تحرير صفحة المنوعات في ذاك المنتدى 
واللذي تقول إنه منتدى شيعي جعفي ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل نحن نيام حتى نصدق هذا الكلام 
نعم هناك من الشيعة من يشارك فيه ولكن .............





> عزيزتي
> لم أحبث عن المصدر ولن أضيع وقتي في البحث عن المصدر ....أتعلمي لماذا!!!!!!
> 
> سوف أخبرك
> 
> قبل فتره دار نقاش بين وبين مجموعه من شعية أهل العراق حول المشاكل والأخطار التي تجرى بسبب إيران.
> 
> وإليك نبذه من هذا النقاش.
> 
> ...



 شيء أخير وأختم به 
الف شكر والف شكر والف شكر 
لأنك شاركت معنا
 ونحن الأغبياء 
ونحن المزعجون 
والف شكر لأنك وصفت إيران باللعينة 
وعلى الرغم مما نحن فيه بنظرك قد شاركتنا ودخلت معنا 
ومن عاشر قوماً أربعين يوماً صار منهم 

وهذا الكلام من المنتدى الذي أنت مشرف فيه 
ونصه يا من يقرأ موضوعي لتعرفوا من هو ((تمثال إنسان ))
--------
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أخي الكريم العراب أنا معك في كلامك هذا أن أيران[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']تشكل خطر كبيرا على الأمه العربيه[/FONT]...

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']لكن الشي المزعج أنه توجد فئه كبيره من الشعه متعصبين لإيران ويعتقدوا[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أن نصر العراق ونصر المسلمين على يد إيران اللعينه وأن كل الكلام الذي يقال عن[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']إيران من المشاكل التي تسببها للعراق كذب بكذب وأنه كلام لا صحة[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']له.....................وأكثر الناس تعصبا للإيران هم شعية القطيف في السعوديه[/FONT] ......[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']حتي يوجد سنه من السعوديه متعاطيف لأيران والسبب في ذالك كرههم[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']لأمريكاء[/FONT]

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']لديه خيال كاذب بأن[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']إيران سوف تنقذهم يوما[/FONT].

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']لا[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يعلموا أنه سوف تستغل تعاطفهم الديني أو بالمعني الأصح الغباء الناتج من التعاطف[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الديني سلاح لها وبعدها تجعلهم[/FONT].......
[/FONT] 


لكن لا نقول الا ........سلاماً

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> ونصه يا من يقرأ موضوعي لتعرفوا من هو ((تمثال إنسان ))
> --------



أخي العزيز واحد فاضي
لقد سبق وأن تكلمت عن وجهة نظري حول إيران هنا في هذا المنتدى يعني لا يحتاج الموضوع منك كل هذا الجهد  والحماس .........................وكان كلامي صريح (((لأن تمثال أنسان أعتاد أن يتكلم بكل صراحه عن مايراه ويعتقده ولا يخشي أحدا..................

وإليك الرابط :

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=40499


أما من ناحية المنتدى فهوا شيعي 95%

----------


## واحد فاضي

> أخي العزيز واحد فاضي
> لقد سبق وأن تكلمت عن وجهة نظري حول إيران هنا في هذا المنتدى يعني لا يحتاج الموضوع منك كل هذا الجهد والحماس .........................وكان كلامي صريح (((لأن تمثال أنسان أعتاد أن يتكلم بكل صراحه عن مايراه ويعتقده ولا يخشي أحدا..................
> 
> وإليك الرابط :
> 
> http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=40499
> 
> 
> أما من ناحية المنتدى فهوا شيعي 95%



من حقك أن تتكلم من وجهة نظرك كما تشاء وتدافع عنها 
أما أن تصف الناس بمثل ما وصفتنا به في ذاك المنتدى 
فهو غير مقبول أبداً أبداً 

والتجريح في الناس في منتديات أخرى ماذا تقوله 
والجهد والحماس الذي تقول أنه لا داعي له 
أنت من طلبه ....

همسة :- ماذا تقول عن الكلام الذي سطرته في منتداكم 
---أخي الكريم العراب أنا معك في كلامك هذا أن أيران تشكل خطر كبيرا على الأمه العربيه لكن الشي المزعج أنه توجد فئه كبيره من الشعه متعصبين لإيران ويعتقدوا أن نصر العراق ونصر المسلمين على يد إيران اللعينه وأن كل الكلام الذي يقال عن إيران من المشاكل التي تسببها للعراق كذب بكذب وأنه كلام لا صحة له.....................وأكثر الناس تعصبا للإيران هم شعية القطيف في السعوديه حتي يوجد سنه من السعوديه متعاطيف لأيران والسبب في ذالك كرههم لأمريكاء

لديه خيال كاذب بأن إيران سوف تنقذهم يوما.

لا يعلموا أنه سوف تستغل تعاطفهم الديني أو بالمعني الأصح الغباء الناتج من التعاطف الديني سلاح لها وبعدها تجعلهم .......))
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا الكلام قلته هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
.........................وكان كلامي صريح (((لأن تمثال أنسان أعتاد أن يتكلم بكل صراحه عن مايراه ويعتقده ولا يخشي أحدا..................

على فكرة في البداية قلت ان المنتدى كلهم شيعة 
والآن تقول 95% شيعه 
والله العلم كم ستصبح النسبة في المستقبل ؟؟؟؟

--اتمنى في حال الرد ان يكون على كامل الموضوع وليس بجزء منه !!!!!

خالص تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 
كوني عضوة سابقة في المنتدة المذكور وكنت ايضا مشرفة ومراقبة فيه 
ولدي خلفية اكبر من تمثال انسان بالاعضاء وتوجهاتهم 
المنتدى خليط من العرب والعراقيين 
العراقيين فيه من الشيعة والسنة والمسيحيين والدروز والتوجه العام للمنتدى علماني 
اما نقدهم لايران فهو مبرر لكونهم عانوا من الحرب مع ايران لمدة طويلة من الزمن 
اما اولاءنا لايران عزيزي تمثال فكما ناقشتك سابقا فهو ليس ولاء سياسي بقدر ماهو ولاء  ديني
ولك ان تقارن ماعملته ايران والتقدم الذي وصلت اليه وما عمله العرب وما وصلوا اليه

----------


## يوم سعيد

*        تابعت النقاش من ألفه إلى ياءه وقد كان محموماً أحتدمت فيه المداخلات ببعضها مما شجّعني بالولوج ولعل هناك ردود ساخنة تنتظر دورها ، ولكن لا بأس سوف أقحم نفسي لأبدي برأيي حيال ما دار  فلقد أدهشتني تلك الحملة الموقرة من قبل الأخوة والأخوات الكريمات على موقف الأخ/ تمثال إنسان حيث عومل وكأنه عدو غاشم جاء ليقلب نظام الحكم على طاولة الجمهورية مع أنه شخص عادي أو لنقل مجرد تمثال إنسان يحمل في حقيبته بعض الآراء التي يملكها هو وحده ويتبنى بعض الأفكار التي تجسد موقفه 00 هذا الإنسان الحي الذي أمامكم يملك ضمير يقظ وله أدواته الخاصة ومجهره الخاصة في تشخيص الأمور وعليه ينبغي أن يعامل كما يعامل به من ضيّع إبرته في كومة من القش وليعذرني أخي على استخدام هذا التعبير الذي وجدته أليق ما لديّ 0*
*        وقد شعرت بسعادة حقيقية إن البعض من الأقلام التي دخلت الموضوع أتخذت موقفاً استراتيجياً حكيماً والبعض الآخر فقد اتزانه وتعاطى مع الحدث برعونة فوق الحد اللازم وربما ردة الفعل المدوية التي حدثت من جراء ما تعرفوا عليه كانت لها مبررات سنأتي على تحليلها في الأسطر القادمة 0 وأما الآن فعلينا أن نصغي لعقلية الأخ/ تمثال إنسان وأن نسير معه إلى حيث أعتاب باه ولا نأخذ بمنطقه التحليلي ورؤيته للأمور فالمجرم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته وأنا لا أعني إن هناك إجراماً حقيقياً يحتاج إلى المحاكمة والمطالبة بأقسى العقوبات ، فكل ما يجري عبارة عن موقف شخصي امتزج ببعض العبارات الشنيعة مثل ( إيران اللعينة ) وهذا خطأ شخصي علينا أن ندخره عند الضرورة 0*
*        لعل الأخ العضو الكريم/ تمثال إنسان يرى شيء لا نراه نحن وربما له نظارته الخاصة في تتبع واستقصاء الأمور ولا يهمّني إن كان صائباً أم خاطئاً في طريقة تحرّيه للأوضاع الراهنة التي تعيشها المنطقة العربية من سجالات سياسية وصراعات اقتصادية ونووية وعسكرية  لإن كل إنسان مسؤول عن موقفه ( وقفوهم إنهم مسؤولون ) وكل إنسان ومن خلال معالجته الشخصية لمجريات الأمور من حوله سوف يجني ثماره آجلاً إن لم يكن عاجلاً ، فكل شخص شأن يعنيه وله شخصيته التشخيصية في تنقيح الأمور العالقة في معترك الساحة السياسية ، وأنا شخصياً أراه معذوراً لأنه لا يعرف ما نعرفه نحن وأؤكد لكم إن هناك حلقة مفقودة بيننا وبين الأخ المذكور  وربما ألتمس له العذر أيضاً لأن أوراقه تبعثرت بسبب بعض الرياح الهوجاء التي عصفت بها ونثرتها في عدة إتجاهات كان على أثر ذلك سبباً وجيهاً لأن يتخذ مثل هذا الموقف وأن يتمسك به ، وجائز أن يكون لهذا الموقف أبعاداً وعمقاً دينياً وسياسياً له صلة في تحديد هوية الانسان تجاه حقائق الأمور الغائبة ، أرجوا أن نطيل بالنا ونشرح صدورنا لمن يتعارض معنا ومع من يتخذ موقف النقيض الفكري معنا حتى نتوصل إلى حلول وسطية تغنينا عن جرف الموضوع عن محوره الأساسي وأن لا تؤثر فينا بعض الهفوات الصغيرة التي يشطح بها الأخ المذكور أو حتى غيره من المتأثرين بالطرح ، فتحليل الأمور التي بهذا النوع ينبغي أن تؤخذ بعين الهدوء وبنوع من المرونة والهدوء وضبط النفس والحكمة حتى ننتهي إلى موقف إيجابي خالي من العنف فالتصادم والتطاحن الدائر في ساحة الدول العربية وطريقة التعبير عن الموقف والثبات على رأي موحد لا زال مرهوناً على المصالح الشخصية 0*
*        فأنا منطلقاً من هذه المداخلة أوجّه دعوة للأخ/ تمثال إنسان أن يستمر في نفض ما بجيبه وإخراج ما يجثم على صدره فلا تخبئ شيئاً يثقل كاهلك النفسي وألقي بكل أوراقك حتى تصبح المواجهة شفافة وصريحة وخالية من الدس والغموض فكل الآذان صاغية وكل العيون تتابعك واطمئن من ناحيتي على الأقل إن أفكارك وملاحظاتك وصوتك وقرارك وموقف سوف يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار وسوف نحيطه بالإهتمام والحصانة الدبلوماسية وأنت ضيف لديّ ولك ما للضيف من حقوق وأكثر منه أيضاً 0*
*         تفضّل وارتقي منصة الحوار وتحدث بما تجود به قريحتك وعاطفتك وعرّفنا أكثر عن شخصيتك وعن قناعاتك وعن علاقتك بالأشياء من حولك فنحن بحاجة ماسة إلى استشفاف تلك الشخصية الفكرية التي تتحرك من خلف كواليس تمثال الانسان حتى نستطيع بالتعاون معك ومع الجميع من حلحلة الأمور وتنقية الأجواء وإن كان ولا بد ربما نستطيع العثور على إيجاد بعض الأدوية المضادة لحقن موضع الألم ومحل الشكوى فنداوي الجرح ونعيد الأمل لحياة إنسان كاد أن يموت بسبب افتقاره للأدوات الصحيحة لتسييس الأمور كما ينبغي والميّه تكذب الغطاس ..!!*
*سأعد عدّتي للعودة مرة أخرى فالجمهورية الإسلامية بحاجة إلى من ينصرها معنوياً بعيداً عن العواطف فهي الدولة الوحيدة التي تصدرت الدول في نصرتها للمستضعفين والمضطهدين وقد أخذت على نفسها أن تنصر المظلومين وأن لا تخشى في الله لومة لائم وأن تقف بجانب المحتاجين والدول الفقيرة المغيبة عن خارطة الوجود ، ولا أعتقد إن التأييد والمؤازرة نابعة عن موقف ديني أو مذهبي أو طائفي فالحق أحق أن يقال وأعدكم أن تكون لي كلمة في الزيارة القادمة 0*
*تحياتي*
*مجرد رأي قد يعتبره البعض غير مقنع لكنه يحتمل الصواب !!*
*بقلم/ يوم سعيد*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مشكوررررررررر والله يعطيك الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف عافية
مقال فى غاية الروعه .....
لقد حان الوقت بان نرفع رؤوسنا ونقول بصوت عالى الى العالم نعم نحن شيعة 
وموالينا الى اهل البيت عليهم السلام ولن ولن نتخلى عن نهج الامام الحسين عليه السلام ....واننا نتظر الحاكم العادل القائد المنظر الامام المهدى عج ....
اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة بتعجيل ظهور الامام المهدى عج 
عندى سؤالين :
1- ماذا فعلنا نحن شيعة القطيف ونواحيها من اجل الامام المهدى عج ؟
2-متى نتعلم من شيعة ايران (الفرس) التعاون والتمسك باهل البيت عليهم السلام ونتخلص من العقد النفسية والفكرية والاجتماعية....الموجودة ؟

سؤال فضولى اذا ممكن ... :embarrest: 
ابغى اعرف معنى اسمك ؟والسبب؟
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> والتجريح في الناس في منتديات أخرى ماذا تقوله 
> ذكرت القطيف لأني كنت واثق بأني سوف أجعلكم تتطلعون عليه ..ولكن أخطأت عندما توقعت أنه يوجد منكم من يملك الأجرأه بأن يناقش أهل العراق حول أيران لأنهم هم أكثر الناس خبره بالسياسه الأيرانيه.
>  
> هل هذا الكلام قلته هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> نعم في أخر سطر في أخر رد لي عليك سوف تجد مثل هذا الكلام.
> 
> 
> على فكرة في البداية قلت ان المنتدى كلهم شيعة 
> والآن تقول 95% شيعه 
> ...




وألف شكر لك على هذا النقاش

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> العراقيين فيه من الشيعة والسنة والمسيحيين والدروز والتوجه العام للمنتدى علماني 
> عزيزتي على حسب ثقافتي البسيطه...أفهم أن كلمة علماني تطلق على من يطالب بفصل الدين عن السياسه سواء كان مسيحي مسلم يهودي ......ألخ من الأديان السماويه المهم المطالبه بفصل الدين عن السياسه .
> فأين وجدتي هذه الصفه((أقصد المطالبة بالعلمانية)) في منتدى آه ياعرب...
> وخاصة أنه لم يتم حتي استقرار العراق.
>  
> 
> 
> اما اولاءنا لايران عزيزي تمثال فكما ناقشتك سابقا فهو ليس ولاء سياسي بقدر ماهو ولاء ديني
> ربما يكون كلامك صحيح
> ...



وألف شكر لك على هذا النقاش

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع على التفاعل مع الموضوع 

وكم يزيدنا فخرا ما سوف اضيفه لكم عما قريب على الموضوع 

ولاني انقطعت فترة من الزمن بسبب ظروف معينه 

إلا أن لي بعض الملاحظات على بعض المشاركات سأضعها أمامكم عما قريب 

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع بدون استثناء ، وأتمنى للجميع الخير الكثير  
ولكني تألمت كثيرا لاني ورغم بعض علاقاتي مع القليل من اخواننا في السعودية ، وجدت أن حياة أئمتنا (ع) لم تكن سهلة في يوم من الايام ، حياة ملؤها المصائب والمحن ، ولعل النموذج الذي يشير ويوضح جزء من حالهم سلام الله عليهم ، هو ما عليه الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية اليوم 0

أيران تتعرض اليوم الى حصار أقتصادي وحصار ثقافي وحصار سياسي وحصار علمي وحصار تقني وحرب ضروس 000الخ 0 ماذا تريدون أكثر من هكذا حرب لتمتنعوا عن قول ما قلتم 00يا أخي بدل أن تزيد من العداء للجمهورية كن معها 00واذا حققنا الانتصار والبروز فهو للمسلمين جميعا ، بعدها قل ما شئت بصورة صحيحة وسليمة0 بعيدا عن العصبية والحقد 0 

أخي  كان عليك أن تكون الآن 00وخصوصا في هذه المرحلة التي يتوجه فيها الشرق والغرب ضد الجمهورية أن تكون في مكان الدفاع وليس الهجوم 00لان حديثك يؤلم أكثر من حرابهم 00كان هدفي من مناقشة الموضوع هو الوصول الى اليقين بشأن أناس كنت أظنهم الى عهد ليس بالبعيد أنهم من حماة الاسلام 00ولكن بعد هذا الحديث وغيره من الاحاديث المباشرة وجدت نفسي اترقرق بين ثنايا كلمات أمير المؤمنين (ع) في قوله { 000 وأعداؤنا لو أسقيناهم العسل المصفى ما ازدادوا فينا إلا بغضا 000 }  00 وأكتشفت هذه المعادن التي تحمل الاسلام وتحاربه في نفس الوقت 0

أخي  لو كانت أمريكا وأذنابها قد هاجموا الجمهورية بالسلاح 00فإنني على يقين أنك ستجلس لتتفرج على نتيجة هذه الحرب ولن تشارك فيها بصورة أيجابية 00ولن تكون مسرورا اذا أنتصرت أيران 00لماذا 00لان أنتصارها في نظرك وضمن حدود تفكيرك لا يتعدى زيادة قوتها وبالتالي مزيدا من الانتشار لمذهب أهل البيت (ع) 00ولن تتجاوز هذا الامر ناحية العالمية والشمولية 00لان تفكيرك هو هذا ونطاقه هو هذا 0

أعلم أن الامام الخميني قدس سره قد أشار في وصيته الالهية الى المنتقدين تحت عنوان الذين يثيرون أنتقادات التخطئة 00وحذر منهم وأنهم ضالين مضللين 00لماذا 00لان الجمهورية لا زالت فتية 00فعمرها الزمني لا يتجاوز الثلاثين عاما 00وقد ضحى في سبيل قيامها الكثيرين من الايرانيين 00لم تكن لمثيري انتقادات التخطئة التضحية 00هم أي الايرانيين الذين أثاروا موجات الوعي في مختلف بقاع العالم الاسلامي والشيعي 00 بل هم الذين غيروا التشيع ناحية الافضل 00ليأتي اليوم أحدهم ويقول 00هؤلاء ظلمة ، حاقدين ، لا يعرفون الاسلام على حقيقته ، لا يطبقون قواعده 00 
أيران كانت تعيش في زمن 00ليغيرها الامام الخميني ناحية الاصلاح مائة وثمانون درجة 00ويكمل خطه ومسيرته الامام السيد علي الخامنائي حفظه الله 00ولا أنسى هنا أن الامام الخميني قد أشاد بالامام السيد علي الخامنائي في أكثر من موضع 00وقد سار على نفس خطى الاما الراحل 00وأعلم أنك لو حملت الجمهورية على محمل واحد من الخير لما قلت ما قلت 00ما هي تجربة أيران السياسية والاقتصادية والعلمية والادارية ووو000الخ 00خاصة وأنها منذ قيامها والحصار مطبق عليها 00 لم يعيقها الحصار من أن تستمد التجارب والانجازات والافكار 00 وتجربتنا نحن الشيعة في الحاكمية الاسلامية بدايتها في هذا الزمن هي أيران 00فهل يستطيع القائمون عليها النهوض بها في مختلف المجالات بطريق المعجز 00 

في الوقت نفسه لم يكن لك ولمثيري أنتقادات التخطئة أتجاه هذه التضحيات والانجازات سوى 00قامت الجمهورية بكذا ، وفعلت كذا ، وحقدت على ، وظلمت فلان ، ومنعت فلان 000الخ 0 وكأن ايران لا يوجد بها سوى التضييق والمنع والحقد والظلم 000الخ 0

لماذا لم تناقش الجوانب الايجابية كما ناقشت الجوانب السلبية في موضوعنا 00مع العلم أن موضوعنا عنوانه الانجازات  00أوليس هذا العنوان بكفيل أن نتجه للخوض في موضوع عام ومفيد عن أنجازات الجمهورية بدل الخوض في العكس كما وجهت حديثه أنت 0 

وحتى لا أطيل عليكم سأعقب هذه المشاركة بمشاركة عن ما سطره بعض الاخوة الافاضل من درر

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## khozam

الف الف الف شكر وسلام لك

ضوي ضوي

على الموضوع المميز والرائع

تحياتي 

والى مزيد من المواضيع المميزة

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 





> كم اشعر بالفخر .. كلما رأيت انجازات هذه الدولة العظيمة .
> 
> وقوتها التي لم تهزها هذه الحثاالة البشرية المسماة بــ /امريكا .
> ضوي ضوي .. بارك الله على هذا النقل.
> 
> دمت بخير وعاافية .



 



> الحمدللة والصلاة والسلام على نبينا وال محمد عجل فرجهم 
> بارك اللة فيك 
> ضوي على المقال



 




> 



 



> *يعطيك العافية*
> *والله يحفط السيد القائد*
> *ويسدد خطاه وايده بالنصر* 
> *تحياتي لكم*
> *أخوكم* 
> 
> *برق السماء*



 



> مشكوووووره يسلموووا



 




> يعطيك العافية
> 
> 
> مقال أكثر من رائع







> الف الف الف شكر وسلام لك
> 
> ضوي ضوي 
> على الموضوع المميز والرائع 
> تحياتي  
> 
> والى مزيد من المواضيع المميزة



السلام عليكم 

أشكر جميع من شارك أو قرأ الموضوع ، أشكركم جميعا مرة اخرى وأتمنى لكم الخير والعز والثبات على ولاية أمير المؤمنين وسيد المتقين ورافع راية الحق والدين 0

أعزائي لو قارنتم أحوال الغرب والشرق وبألاخص أوروبا وأمريكا لوجدتم المفارقات الكبيرة جدا بين توجههم العلمي وغيره الى السيطرة والخراب أكثر من أي جانب آخر 0

بينما ايران الشيعية الاسلامية تتوجه ناحية العلوم التي تخدم البشرية أكثر من توجهاتها الاخرى 0

هم أي الغرب نشروا الفساد بأشكاله المختلفة من الاعلام الى أدنى وسيلة اعلامية أكثر من نشرهم السمات التي يجب أن يكون عليها الانسان 0

بينما ايران استطاعت أن تثبت لجميع العالم أن الجوانب الاسلامية بمختلف ممارساتها هي الاصلح لتسيير شؤون البشر على وجه الارض ، ناهيكم عن الامور الكثيرة التي انجزتها ايران بحيث جعلت هاماتنا مرفوعة أمام العالم ، بينما غيرنا وأقصد الحكومات العربية ومن يسير في ركبهم يعيشون في الخيال والرجوع الى الوراء 0


دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم

كما وعدتكم بالمزيد من الانجازات ومزيدا من الفخر لانتمائكم وحبكم لمذهب أهل البيت (ع) وها هي رافعة الراية العلوية تخبر العالم بماهية بعض البعض من علوم أهل البيت (ع)  وأخلاقهم وعزهم  ، لتشمخوا برؤوسكم لانكم شيعة  

انضروا الى هذه الانجازات الطبية للجمهورية الاسلامية حفظها الله

التالي هو بعض ما توصلت له التقنية الطبية في ايران خلال الثلاثة شهور الماضية

كوادر ايرانية تنتج علاجا ناجعا لمرضى تقرحات القدم السكرية 
التاريخ: 2008/02/04 

انتجت كوادر الصناعات الطبية الايرانية بعد سبعة اعوام من الجهود الحثيثة وللمرة الاولى في العالم، علاجا ناجعا للمرضى المصابين بتقرحات القدم السكرية.

واعلن الدكتور محمد باقر لاريجاني رئيس جامعة العلوم الطبية في العاصمة طهران، أن هذا الدواء المسمى "انجي بارس" يستخرج بشكل كامل من الاعشاب، ويمكن استخدامه كاقراص او علاج موضعي او حقن يمكن تزريقها للمرضى. 

واوضح لاريجاني بأن تأثير دواء "انجي بارس" يكون على المدى البعيد، وأنه يستمر حتى بعد فترة العلاج اللازمة، وقال: إن الدواء ليست له اي اعراض جانبية جدية، مؤكدا": إن الكوادر الطبية عملت عليه لفترة طويلة واجرت عليه تجارب عديدة تربو على سبع سنوات.

واكد بأن التجارب السريرية اثبتت بأن استعمال هذا الدواء خلال دورة علاج لمدة شهرين يساعد في التئام الجروح بنسبة تتراوح بين 57 و 88 بالمائة.

واشار الى التأثير الكبير لهذا الدواء في الحيلولة دون اللجوء الى قطع العضو المصاب من مرضى تقرحات القدم السكرية وقال: إن استخدام هذا الدواء في علاج المرضى المصابين بتقرحات القدم السكرية مناسب تماما اذ أن كلفته ليست عالية.

واشار لاريجاني الى الدراسات التي اجريت حول السكان من ذوي الاعمار فوق العشرين عاما في مدينة طهران واوضح بأن التقديرات تشير الى اصابة 8/9 بالمائة من الرجال و 8/11 من النساء بمرض السكري واضاف: إن هذا المرض منتشر بنسبة 6/10 بالمائة بين الافراد بصورة عامة. 

وقال رئيس جامعة العلوم الطبية في طهران: إن ما بين 15 و 20 بالمائة من مرضى تقرحات القدم السكرية يضطرون في النهاية للخضوع لعملية بتر العضو المصاب في حين يمكن الحيلولة دون 50 بالمائة من حالات الاصابة بهذا المرض.

واكد لاريجاني بأن التئام تقرحات القدم السكرية حتى في حالة الترميم يجري بصورة تدريجية ويستمر لفترة ما بين شهرين وخمسة اشهر وقال: إن معالجة تقرحات القدم السكرية بحاجة الى عناية خاصة وتخصيص مصادر مالية باهضة. 

واشار الى أنه في العام 2003 كان هناك من بين الف مصاب بمرض السكري 7 مصابين بتقرحات القدم السكرية وقال: إنه وفقا للعديد من الدراسات التي اجريت هنالك ما بين 14 و 20 بالمائة من مرضى السكري يضطرون للخضوع لعملية بتر اطرافهم المصابة خلال حياتهم، وبصورة اجمالية فإن المصابين بتقرحات القدم السكرية يشكلون نسبة 85 بالمائة من حالات بتر الاطراف لدى مرضى السكري. 

واوضح رئيس جامعة العلوم الطبية في طهران بأن مرض السكري يشمل مجموعة من الامراض الايضية (الميتابوليسم) والتي تحدث بسبب الاختلال في اداء وترشح الانسولين وقال: إن 6 بالمائة من سكان العالم اليوم يعانون من مرض السكري ومن المتوقع أن يصل عدد المصابين بهذا المرض في العالم الى 300 مليون شخص حتى العام 2025 .

واعلن لاريجاني بأن 15 بالمائة من مرضى السكري يصابون بتقرحات القدم السكرية خلال حياتهم وقال: إن انتشار مرض تقرحات القدم السكرية يختلف في مناطق العالم ويتراوح ما بين 2/2 و 6/3 بالمائة. 

واشار الى أن نسبة المصابين بمرض السكري في ايران تبلغ نحو 6 بالمائة من اجمالي السكان اي حوالى مليونين و 566 الف شخص واضاف: من المتوقع أن ترتفع النسبة الى 8/11 بالمائة حتى العام 2025 اي اكثر من 5 ملايين شخص.

واشار رئيس جامعة العلوم الطبية في طهران الى الاساليب الجديدة في علاج تقرحات القدم السكرية ومنها النمو الموضعي وزرع الجلد وترميم مكان التقرح باستخدام ضغط الامتصاص والعلاج بالاوكسجين تحت الضغط العالي والعلاج بالحرارة والعلاج بالليزر والخلايا الجذعية وقال: إن العلاج بدواء "انجي بارس" افضل بكثير ويستمر لفترة اطول مقارنة مع الاساليب المتداولة.

واكد في ختام تصريحه بأن دواء "انجي بارس" تخطى جميع الاختبارات اللازمة وحصل على ترخيص من وزارة الصحة والعلاج والتعليم الطبي وقال: إن هذا الدواء سيعرض في الاسواق قريبا لاستعماله من قبل المصابين بمرض تقرحات القدم السكرية. 
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/....asp?idn=25523

ايران في عداد الدول السبعة الاولى في العالم التي تمتلك اكثر تقنية متطورة لطب العيون 
التاريخ: 2008/01/28 

اصبحت ايران في عداد الدول السبعة الاولى في العالم التي تمتلك اكثر تقنية متطورة لطب العيون بعد افتتاح مستشفى نور للعيون في العاصمة طهران .

وباتت مستشفى نور في طهران اليوم تتبوأ موقعا طبيا عالميا يمتلك كل الخصوصيات لاستقطاب المرضى من خارج ايران وخاصة في منطقة الشرق الاوسط. 

وافتتح رئيس منظمة التراث الثقافي والسياحة رحيم مشائي الاحد هذا المستشفي بصورة رسمية حيث تم فيه اول عملية جراحية لعين رجل وامرأة عبر جهاز كانسرتو التقني الذي يعمل بالليزر وشاهد الحاضرون بالمستشفى كيفية اجراء هذه العملية بصورة مباشرة من غرفة العمليات. 

وتعتبر احدى أهم مطاليب المراجعين لهذا المستشفى أن تزداد نسبة قوة ودقة العين بعد اجراء العملية الجراحية وخاصة في الليل قياسا لجهاز الليزر. 

و من خصوصيات هذه التقنية المتطورة التي تثير الدهشة والاستغراب هي قصر فترة العملية بشكل مذهل للغاية حيث أن مدتها تتراوح بين 10 الى 12 ثانية. 

الجدير بالذكر أن الاطباء في هذا المستشفى الخاص بالعيون اكدوا أن نفقة العملية الجراحية التي تتم بجهاز الليزر تبلغ لكل عملية نحو 550 دولارا .
http://arabic.irib.ir/Pages/Science/...n=25294&sub=50

إيران تنتج عقارا لمعالجة الجلطة القلبية 
التاريخ: 2008/01/12 

آمال للمصابين بالجلطة القلبية 

أعلن خبراء إيرانيون إنتاج عقار لمعالجة الجلطة القلبية، فيما يتوقع أن تسعى السلطات المعنية إلى توفيره للاستهلاك من قبل المصابين بهذا العارض الصحي الخطير.

فقد أكد مرتض حسيني، أحد مدراء معهد "رويان" للأبحاث العلمية في أصفهان عن إنتاج هذا العقار.

وقال حسيني في تصريح للمراسلين: "إننا نسعى إلى إنتاج هذا العقار بشكل وفير لاستهلاكه من قبل المصابين بالجلطة القلبية في البلاد".

ويعد معهد "رويان" للأبحاث العلمية من أهم المراكز العلمية والبحثية في إيران حيث بدا نشاطاته في البحث العلمي منذ بداية التسعينات.

الجدير بالذكر انه أعلن علماء إيرانيون إنّ أوّل حمل يتمّ استنساخه في البلاد قبل 15 شهرا، ينمو بكيفية جيدة ويمارس حياته العادية ضمن قطيع من مئات من أقرانه العاديين.
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/...n=24793&sub=51

ايران تنتج‎ قصبة‎‎‎ اصطناعيـة للـرئة 
التاريخ: 2007/12/17 

لاول‎ مرة‎ في‎ العالم‎ تمكـن بـاحثـو جامعة‎‎ الشهيد بهشتي‎ للعلـوم‎ الـطبيـة مـن‎ انتاج‎ قصبة‎‎‎ اصطناعيـة للـرئة بـاسـتخـدام‎ هندسة‎ النسيج‎. 
وقال‎‎ رئيس‎ مركز ابحاث السل والامـراض‎ الرئوية‎‎ بجامعة الشهيد بهشتي‎‎ الدكتور علي اكبر ولايتي: ان‎ هذا النجاح‎ تحقق‎ بعد عشرة اعوام‎ من‎ جهـود باحثي‎ هذا المركز. 
واضاف‎: في‎ هذا الاسلـوب‎ يتـم‎ صنـاعـة قالب‎ يشبه‎‎‎‎ قصبة الرئة باسـتخـدام‎انـسجـة اخرى‎ مـن‎ جسـم‎ المـريـض‎ و الـقضـاء علـى‎ خلاياها. 
و تابع‎ ولايتي‎‎: يتم‎ فـي هـذا الاسلـوب‎ حقن‎‎‎ خلايا غضـروفيـة مـن الاذن او الانـف‎ او القصبة‎‎ التالفة للمريض‎ في‎ القالب‎ وتتكون‎ القصبة‎‎‎ الاصطناعية بعد ستة اشهر. 
واكد الدكتور ولايتي تم‎ اختبار هذا الاسلوب‎ على‎‎ سته‎‎ خرفان‎ حيث نجح‎ في اربعة منها و في‎ المجموع فان‎ هذا الاسلوب‎ حقق‎ نجاحا بنسبه‎‎ 60 الى‎ 70 بالمائة. 
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/...n=24072&sub=50

زراعة العظام اكثر حالات زراعة الاعضاء شيوعاً في ايران 
التاريخ: 2007/12/04 

زراعة العظام بعد عمليات نقل الدم الى المرضى هي اكثر حالات زراعة الاعضاء في جسم الانسان شيوعاً.
وقال رئيس مركز بحوث وبنك زراعة الاعضاء في ايران: ان هذا المركز هو الوحيد في المنطقة ولرعايته للمقاييس الموجودة لم يحدث ان واجه حالة تخلف في مجال زراعة العظام.
واوضح الدكتور محمد جواد مرتضوي ان عمليات زراعة العظام تتم في العادة من خلال الاستفادة من ثلاثة مصادر الاول بأخذ العظم من المريض نفسه والثاني بنك العظام واما المصدر الثالث فهو العظام الصناعية والتي اكثر استعمالاتها في مجال طب الاسنان.
واوضح الدكتور مرتضوي رئيس مركز بحوث وبنك الاعضاء المزروعة في ايران ان زراعة العظام تجري في الغالب للذين يعانون من كسور أو تبديل مفاصلهم كذلك تشمل العمود الفقري واورام العظام او سرطان العظم. 
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/...n=23715&sub=51

ايران في طريق تحطيم الرقم القياسي لزراعة نخاع العظم 
التاريخ: 2007/11/12 

اعلن الدكتور اردشير قوام زاده رئيس مركز بحوث الدم ‏وزراعة نخاع العظام التابع لمستشفى الدكتور علي شريعتي ‏في العاصمة طهران انه في مارس / آذار من عام 2008 ‏ستحطم ايران الرقم القياسي في مجال زراعة نخاع العظام.‏
وعلى هامش المراسيم التي اقيمت في صالة الاجتماعات ‏التابعة لمركز القلب في طهران بمناسبة الاحتفال بالعملية ‏الألفين لزراعة نخاع العظم قال الدكتور قوام زاده ان ‏عمليات زراعة نخاع العظم تستخدم لمعالجة العديد من ‏الامراض ومنها فقر الدم الوراثي وحالات السرطان الحادة ‏والمزمنة في الدم وبعض امراض الجهاز الهضمي ومرض ‏سرطان الدم اللوكيميا وآلام المفاصل ومرض التصلب ‏المتعدد الذي ينشأ عن زوال طبقة الميلين البيضاء عن ‏المجاميع العصبية في المخ والنخاع.‏
ويقول الدكتور اردشير قوام زادة إن زراعة نخاع العظم ‏تساهم في علاج 43 مرضاً ومن المؤمل مستقبلا استخدام ‏زراعة نخاع العظم في علاج انواع اخرى من الامراض.‏
رئيس مركز بحوث الدم والانكولوجيا في مستشفى الدكتور ‏علي شريعتي في طهران قال ان اكثر من 360 عملية ‏لزراعة نخاع العظم اجريت هذا العام في هذا المركز الطبي ‏وان المركز الوحيد في العالم الذي يمكن له ان يقوم بما يقوم ‏به مستشفى شريعتي هو مركز سياتل لعمليات زراعة نخاع ‏العظم في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.‏
الطبيب الايراني الدكتور اميدوار رضائي اعلن من جانبه ان ‏عمليات زراعة نخاع العظم هي طريق حل مفيد يطابق ‏متطلبات العصر يستخدم حالياً لعلاج العديد من الامراض في ‏العالم وان ايران هي احد الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال.‏
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/...n=23057&sub=51

ايران المرتبة الرابعة في زراعة الكلية في العالم‏ التاريخ: 2007/11/04 

قال مسؤول في المجال الصحي والعلاجي في ‏ايران ان اكثر من 90% من عمليات زراعة الكلية ‏في هذا البلد تتم بالاستفادة من كلى لا تتعلق باقارب ‏المريض الذي يحتاج الى كلية.‏
واضاف هذا المسؤول ان اكثر من 20 الف عملية ‏زراعة كلية تمت في ايران على مدى الـ 20 عاماً ‏الماضية وان ايران في هذا المجال تأتي في المرتبة ‏الاولى بين دول الشرق الاوسط وفي المرتبة ‏الرابعة بين دول العالم.‏
الدكتور سيم فروش وفي حديثة لوكالة انباء ايسنا ‏الايرانية قال ان ايران لا تواجه اي مشكلة في ‏مجال زراعة الكلى وانه لا يوجد عندنا ما يعرف ‏بقائمة الانتظار كما هو الحال في بعض دول العالم ‏وحتى المتقدمة لأن عملية زراعة الكلية في ايران ‏تتم حتى بأخذ كلى من غير اقارب المريض.‏
واوضح الدكتور سيم فروش ان الاطباء الجراحين ‏الاخصائيين في ايران يقومون باجراء عمليات ‏زراعة الكلية للحد من حالات الغسل الكلوي بعد ان ‏حالفهم النجاح في زرع كلية مأخوذة من غير ‏اقارب المريض وبذلك فتحوا الطريق امام مثل هذه ‏العمليات الجراحية الناجحة في العالم.‏
ولا تواجه ايران مشكلة في عمليات زراعة الكلى ‏حيث لا يقتص اخذ الكلية المراد زراعها على كلية ‏اقارب المريض بل تتعدى الاقارب الى الغرباء ‏وبعض الاحيان يتم اخذ الكلية من جسد ميت وزعها ‏في جسد مريض بقي على قيد الحياة.‏
http://arabic.irib.ir/pages/Science/....asp?idn=22790

انتاج اقوى لاصق ذكي للانسجة في ايران 
التاريخ: 2007/11/04 

تمكن الباحثون الايرانيون من انتاج اقوى لاصق ‏ذكي لوصل الانسجة المتضررة بعضها الى بعض ‏الآخر.‏
‏ و يعتبر هذا اللاصق عاملاً مساعداً للتقليل من ‏عبء الضغوط المادية الواردة على المكان الذي ‏يراد ترميم انسجته في الجسم.‏
ويقول المشرف على مشروع انتاج هذه المادة ‏العلاجية الدكتور مهدي راستي وهو اخصائي في ‏جراحة التجميل من جامعة الشهيد بهشتي للعلوم ‏الطبية في طهران أن هذا المنتوج هو واحد من بين ‏العديد من المنتوجات الطبية التي لا خطر فيها على ‏الانسان، ذلك ان هذا اللاصق يوخذ من نسيج جسم ‏الشخص الذي يراد وصل اللاصق الى جسمه ولا ‏يوجد فيه اي عامل اجنبي عن الجسم حتى يلفظه.‏
واضاف الدكتور مهدي راستي من اجل اعداد ‏‏3‏CC‏ من الشريط اللاصق اللازم للمريض يكفي ‏اخذ 150‏CC‏ من دمه فقط.‏
وكيفما كان الامر فأن تاريخ اختراع اللاصق ‏الجراحي يعود الى فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية ‏وعقد الاربعينات من القرن العشرين.‏
هكذا بدأ حديثه الدكتور عبدالجليل كلانتر هرمزي ‏عضو الهيئة العلمية في جامعة الشهيد بهشتي للعلوم ‏الطبية في طهران، ورئيس فريق البحث الايراني ‏الذي اشرف على انتاج اللاصق الذكي.‏
واضاف هرمزي في ذلك الوقت اتضح لدى ‏الباحثين انه بالامكان الاستفادة من عامل تخثر الدم ‏فيبرينوژن الذي يتواجد في الدم لصناعة اللاصق ‏الجراحي.‏
ومرت السنين حتى جاء عقد السبعينات من القرن ‏الماضي، وفيه عرف الفيبرين كلد على انه اللاصق ‏النسيجي الوحيد الذي حاز التأييد العلمي للاستفادة ‏منه في الاغراض الجراحية.‏
الباحث الايراني الدكتور عبدالجليل كلانتر هرمزي ‏وهو اخصائي في الجراحة التجميلية يقول بسبب ‏بعض الامور ومنها الالتهابات القايروسية وغلاء ‏قيمة اللاصق وعدم توفره لكل المرضى ومن جهة ‏اخرى الحساسية التي قد يوجدها لم يشع وينتشر ‏استعماله في العمليات الجراحية في الماضي.‏
واردف الدكتور كلانتر هرمزي ان اختلاف ‏البروتين الموجود في اللاصق عن البروتين ‏الموجود في الجسم هو الذي كان يسبب الحساسية ‏في الجسم، ومن هنا توصلنا الى هذه النتيجة وهي ‏ان المشكلة تحل فيما لو تمكننا من انتاج لاصق لكل ‏شخص من مادة تؤخذ من جسمه.‏
ويصطلح على مثل هذا الشريط اللاصق من الناحية ‏العلمية اسم اللاصق الذاتي او اتولوكوس.‏
واوضح الدكتور كلانتر هرمزي في الطرق القديمة ‏لإنتاج اللاصق الجراحي كان يستخدم 4000‏CC‏ ‏من بلازما الدم لإنتاج مقدار قليل من اللاصق.‏
ومن هنا ولإنتاج 3 الى 5‏CC‏ من اللاصق القديم ‏كان لا بد من توفر 10 وحدات من الدم وهذه ‏الوحدات العشرة كانت تؤخذ من عدة اشخاص لا ‏من شخص واحد الامر الذي كان يؤدي الى‌التهابات ‏فايروسية وحساسية لكن مثل هذه العواقب ‏والعوارض الجانبية لا ترافق استخدام اللاصق ‏الجراحي الذي انتج في ايران اخيراً والميزة ‏الاخرى لهذا اللاصق انه لا يحتاج في انتاجه الى ‏مقدار كبير من الدم.‏
وهكذا فان اللاصق الذي انتجه الباحثون الايرانيون ‏يشابه من حيث قوة التصاقه ومرونته اللاصق ‏Fibringlue‏ ويتميز عليه بتحمله ضغوط تتراوح ‏ما بين 7 و 10 اضعاف الضغوط الواردة على ‏Fibringlue‏ ومن هنا فهو اقوى لاصق نسيجي ‏معروف في العالم.‏
واضافة الى هذا فإن التركيز العالي للمادة الداخلة ‏في تركيب الشريط اللاصق الجراحي المنتج في ‏ايران هو من المزايا الاساسية له.‏
وحسب قول الدكتور كلانتر هرمزي الاخصائي ‏الايراني في الجراحة التجميلية فأن اللاصق ‏الجراحي الايراني له خصوصية اخرى وهي ‏سرعة التئام وترميم الانسجة المتضررة، وهذا ‏الامر قيم جداً في المجال الطبي.‏
اما الدكتور مهدي راستي المشرف على اجراء هذا ‏المشروع العلمي فيقول ان السبب في تسمية هذا ‏اللاصق الجراحي باللاصق الذكي يعود الى انه لا ‏يتعامل بشكل واحد مع الانسجة المختلفة وفي ‏الحقيقة فأن تعامله يختلف من نسيج لآخر.‏
وتوضيحاً لهذا الامر قال الدكتور مهدي راستي ‏الاخصائي في الجراحة التجميلية ان عوامل النمو ‏تختلف من نسيج لآخر في الجسم وهذا اللاصق ‏الذكي له القدرة على التمهيد لترميم الانسجة ‏الخاصة بالشريان مثلاً اذا ما جاوره واذا ما كان ‏قريباً من العظم فانه يتعامل بالشكل الذي يتناسب ‏وترميم هذا العظم.‏
http://arabic.irib.ir/Pages/Science/....asp?idn=22791

في ايران: تشخيص الهوية بواسطه قزحية العين ‏ 
التاريخ: 2007/10/27 

تمكن مركز بحوث تقنية المعلومات التابع لمركز ‏بحوث الاتصالات في ايران من تصميم نظام يستفيد ‏من قزحية العين في تشخيص الهوية.‏
وذكر شهرام معين من مركز بحوث تقنية ‏المعلومات في ايران ان تصميم هذا النظام الجديد ‏في تشخيص الهوية جاء تماشياً مع الاستخدام ‏المتزايد للخصائص البصرية عند الانسان في ‏تشخيص الهوية والتعرف على الاشخاص.‏
ان انظمة تشخيص الهوية متعددة ومنها بصمة ‏الابهام والحمض النووي ونظام شكل الوجه ونظام ‏قزحية العين ونظام شكل الاذنين ونظام شبكية ‏العين ونظام الطباعة بواسطة لوحة المفاتيح الملحقة ‏بجهاز الحاسوب الآلي. وكل ما ذكرناه من الانظمة ‏تتمتع بالدرجة العالية من الدقة ولها استخدامات ‏مؤثرة ودقيقة. ‏
واوضح شهرام معين قائلاً النظام الذي تم تصميمه ‏يتم فيه التقاط صورة لقزحية العين بواسطة الاشعة ‏تحت الحمراء وبعد دراسة الصورة الملتقطة يتم ‏تشخيص هوية الشخص.‏
ولا يوجد شخصان تتشابة قزحيتا اعينهما حتى ‏التوائم المتماثلة وغير المتماثلة. ‏
واضاف شهرام معين انه لأول مرة يتم تصميم هذا ‏النظام الجديد في البلاد وفي منطقة الشرق الاوسط، ‏والشيء الملفت في هذا النظام تضائل الحاجة الى ‏حركة الرأس فيه لتعيين المكان المناسب للعين ‏مؤكدا انه تم اختبار نظام تشخيص الهوية هذا ‏بواسطة قزحيات 250 عيناً، وجاءت النتائج ‏ايجابية.‏ 


دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة ،

وأضيف لكم : 

*حزب الله يصدر لعبة حربية إلكترونية نفذ هجوما على إسرائيل لتأسر جنودا.. اشتبك مع دبابات في سهول جنوب لبنان وأطلق صواريخ كاتيوشا علي بلدات إسرائيلية.."

*** *

حزب الله يصدر لعبة حربية إلكترونية نفذ هجوما على إسرائيل لتأسر جنودا.. اشتبك مع دبابات في سهول جنوب لبنان وأطلق صواريخ كاتيوشا علي بلدات إسرائيلية.." هذه هي عناصر لعبة كمبيوتر جديدة ابتكرتها جماعة حزب الله وتضع اللاعبين علي خط جبهة الحرب مع إسرائيل، وتقوم لعبة "القوة الخاصة 2" علي الحرب التي نشبت العام الماضي واستمرت 34 يوما بين حزب الله وإسرائيل. وقال الشيخ علي ضاهر مسؤول وحدة الأنشطة الإعلامية بحزب الله "تقدم هذه اللعبة للطفل ثقافة المقاومة.. إنه لابد من مقاومة الاحتلال ولابد من الحفاظ علي الأرض والوطن."، ويتخذ اللاعبون في هذه اللعبة التي صممها خبراء الكمبيوتر في حزب الله دور مقاتلين في حزب الله ويعملون علي جمع أسلحة ونقاط من خلال قتل جنود إسرائيليين، وتحاكي اللعبة التي أطلقت أمس مراحل مهمة في الصراع الذي اندلع عندما نفذ مقاتلون من حزب الله هجوما في شمال لبنان انتهي بأسر جنديين قائلين إنهم يريدون إبرام صفقة لتبادل الأسري. ويتباهي حزب الله كثيرا بأدائه العسكري في الحرب التي قتل فيها 158 إسرائيليا معظمهم جنود ونحو 1200 معظمهم مدنيون في لبنان،وتقول إسرائيل إن حزب الله ضعف بسبب الحرب التي اضطرت الجماعة بسببها إلي الخروج عن معاقلها علي طول الحدود مع إسرائيل مع انتشار قوة دولية موسعة في جنوب لبنان بموجب هدنة توسطت فيها الأمم المتحدة، وقال ضاهر "من خلال هذه اللعبة الطفل يمكن أن تتشكل لديه بعض الوقائع عما حدث في جنوب لبنان وأبرز المعارك وأن هذا العدو ممكن أن يغلب"، ويتوقع حزب الله طلبا قويا من الداخل والخارج علي اللعبة التي تباع بالتجزئة بعشرة دولارات والتي أنتجها متطوعون. وحجزت مئات النسخ مقدما في لبنان*


*دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم

اليكم المزيد من الانجازات والفخر 


*ايران: استنساخ أول نعجة* 
صورة النعجة المستنسخة دولي 

 

أعلن فريق طبي إيراني أنه نجح في استنساخ نعجة، ولكنها ماتت بعد خمس دقائق من عملية الاستنساخ، وهي التجربة الأولى التي تجري في البلاد.
وهذا البرنامج هو جزء من خطة الحكومة الإيرانية لتصبح البلاد مركزا استراتيجيا للطب والفضاء والتكنولوجيا النووية، كما ذكرت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
الدكتور مرتضى حسيني، أحد أعضاء الفريق الطبي في مركز أصفهان رويان بطهران، قال "لقد تعلمنا الكثير عن الاستنساخ خلال هذه التجربة، كما أنها زادت أملنا في إمكانية نجاح التجارب المستقبلية."
وأضاف حسيني أن النعجة فارقت الحياة بعد خمس دقائق من ولادتها في الثاني من أغسطس/آب الجاري بسبب مشكلة في التنفس، إلا أنه قال إن النعجة الأم لا زالت بصحة جيدة، رغم أنها أنجبت قبل الموعد المحدد بأسبوع.
ويتوقع أن تستمر عمليات الاستنساخ في إيران خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.
وقد حصل هذا البرنامج على مساندة قوية من الحكومة الإيرانية، التي اشترطت أن يتم استنساخ الحيوانات لا البشر.
وكانت تجارب الاستنساخ العالمية قد بدأت قبل عقد من الزمن، عندما استنسخ علماء بريطانيون أول نعجة في التاريخ، وأطلقوا عليها اسم دوللي.
ولا زال الجدال دائرا بشأن البعد الأخلاقي لمثل هذه التجارب، خصوصا من الناحية الدينية.
إلا أن العلماء يؤكدون على أن تجارب الاستنساخ قد تساعد في إنتاج مضادات حيوية للمساعدة في علاج العديد من الأمراض المستعصية. 


دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

ولا نزال ننتظر من هذه الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية الكثير والكثير من الإنجازات على كافة الصعد وأنه بالفعل لشيء مشرف لا باعتباري عربي أو مسلم أو شيعي أو سني !! بل إننا نفخر بدولة في مثل هذا الحجم ورغم ما مرّت به من ويلات الحروب وذاقت فيه شتى صنوف التطورات السياسية ومع ذلك فهي تخطو خطوات ثابتة ومتقدمة في التطور الصناعي والتكنولوجي والعلمي والثقافي ، وما الانجازات التي وردت لنا أعلاه إلا دليل على تفوق هذه الدولة على نفسها وقد يكون العامل وراء هذا التصاعد هو التزامها بالشريعة الإسلامية وتمسكها بعترة النبي محمد (ص) وعزمها المتين التي لا ينفك ولا يتصدع !!
إنه لشرف لي ولكل مضطهد ومستضعف أن نجد دولة تدافع عن الحق وتقارع الباطل ولا تبالي إن وقع الموت عليها أم هي وقعت على الموت ، دولة شريفة ومناضلة وتبحث عن الحقيقة أينما كانت وتنصر الحق وتناصره وتقف مع المحتاج والمظلوم وتدعمه وترفع من معنوياته !! هذه الأيديولوجيات صفة قلما نجدها في أي دولة من الدول العالمية وشخصياً أحيي هذه الدولة وأتمنى أن تسير بقية الدول على نفس الخط وأن تستفيد من مواقفها التحررية لكي تنال سعادة الدارين 0
تحياتي
ودمتم سالمين
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 
أشكر الاخ العزيز الفاضل *يوم سعيد* على مواصلته وعلى طرحه الرائع وأتمنى من الله للجميع السعادة والفلاح 

*ايران تعتمد على بروسيسور Amd فى المحطات النووية* 
*تاريخ: 27/12/2007*  
أكدت التلفزيون الاسرائيلى ان ايران تعتمد على بروسيسور Amd ضمن اجهزة السوبر كمبيوتر التى يتم تشغيلها فى عمليات بناء المحطات النووية الايرانية ، ولديه القدرة على التشفير بما يصعب اختراق أنظمة المعلومات ورصد الانشطة المختلفة .  
وعلق خبيرفى أمن المعلومات على الخبر ان خلال الشهر الاخير طور الإيرانيون كمبيوتر يقوم باجراء مليار عملية في الثانية، يستخدم 200 بروسيسور من Amd، تم تسريبها من دبى .  
*وايضا هذا الخبر*  
اعلنت اذاعة كولونيا أن الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية حققت اكبر تقدم تقني عبر أنتاجها اقراص اوكسيد اليورانيوم التي تستخدم كوقود نووي .و افادت وكالة انباء فارس أن اذاعة كولونيا اكدت استخدام هذه الاقراص كوقود نووي لمحطة الماء الثقيل في مدينة اراك الامر الذي يعتبره المراقبون تقدما تقنيا كبيرا للجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية . 
و شدد مراسل الاذاعة علي أن هذه المحطة الدراساتية التي تعمل علي الماء الثقيل بقدرة 40 واط وتطوي مراحلها الاخيرة في البناء ، تعتبر من المشاريع الكبيرة للغاية . 
و نقلت الاذاعة المذكورة عن الخبراء في هذا المجال أن منشآت الماء الثقيل في مدينة اراك بإمكانها انتاج 9 كيلوغرامات من البلوتونيوم سنويا . 
و جاء في نهاية التقرير أن حكومة الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية اكدت اكثر من مرة أنها تبغي من تطوير التقنية لانتاج اقراص اوكسيد اليورانيوم ، توفير وقود محطة بوشهر النووية التي يعمل الروس حاليا علي إكمالها . 
دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم  

ايران وشعبها قدموا الكثير من التضحيات ، فلو استعرض أحدنا الاحداث التي جرت على الشعب الايراني من بداية بحثه عن المضمون الاسلامي لوجدنا أنفسنا أقزاما أمام أي انتقاد أو مؤاخذاة على هذه الجمهورية وقائدها 0
اذ كيف يحق لنا أن ننتقد ونحن لم نضحي ولم نشارك سوى بقلوبنا ، بينما الايرانيين شاركوا في اقامة هذه الجمهورية بكل وجودهم ليقلوا لنا اتخذونا نموذجا لوعيكم وتطوركم 0000الخ  
ولا زلت أرى بعض البعض من الشيعة والسنة يوجه الانتقادات ضد هذا الكيان الشيعي الجدير بالاقتداء والسير على خطاه 0
لم يكن الايرانيون سوى فئة من المسلمين ، لكن الله سبحانه اصطفاهم لهذه الوعي واختارهم لتقديم النموذج العالمي الاسلامي الشيعي ، وبامكان أي أحد أن يقدم نموذجا للعالم على خطا مدرسة أهل البيت (ع) وليس صعبا هذا التقديم 0 
لا زلنا في بدايتنا اتجاه انجازات هذه الجمهورية ولا زلنا في بدايات الفخر والشموخ والعز لانتمائنا لمذهب استطاع أن يحافظ على هوية الاسلام كما أرادها رسول الانسانية وأئمة الهدى ،  
امنحوا انفسكم يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين (ع) مزيدا من الاهتمام لابراز النموذج الشيعي الكبير للعالم عبر صفحات الانترنت كما برز هو عبر وسائل الاعلام المختلفة ، وعبر السيرة الحسنة لابراز منهج أهل البيت (ع) وعلومهم وفكرهم كما أرادوها وكما خططوا لها 0 
فمن يحمل في قلبه حبا لهذه الجمهورية ، فهو في الحقيقة يحمل على عاتقه احساس بكل تلك الانجازات التي كانت والتي سوف تكون ، ويحمل أيضا قيما كانت وما زالت مهوى وسبيل الانبياء والمرسلين والدعاة والصالحين على مر التاريخ 0 
فلا عجب اذا شعرنا بتضحيات الشعب الايراني وغيره من الشعوب ، فالاصلاح لا يأتي من فراغ والوعي لا يأتي من الخيال ، بل لا بد أن يتبعهما تضحيات كبيرة ، ولكنها تهدي الشعوب الى الاستقلال الحقيقي ورفض الظلم والطغيان مهما تعالى وتجبر 0 
هذه هي بعض البعض من ايران ، وهذه هي بعض علوم ومنهج أهل البيت (ع) فتمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجد 0 
دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم

في ذكري «اليوم الوطني للتكنولوجيا النووية» ..أحمدي نجاد : ايران الاسلامية تبدأ بتركيب ستة الاف جهاز طرد مركزي جديد خلال العام الجاري


نطنز - فارس : اعلن رئيس الجمهورية محمود احمدي نجاد يوم الثلاثاء ان ايران الاسلامية بدأت بتركيب ستة الاف جهاز طرد مركزي جديد لتخصيب اليورانيوم في مصنع نطنز خلال العام الجاري .و افادت وكالة انباء فارس بأن الرئيس احمدي نجاد الذي يزور مدينة نطنز حاليا لتفقد المنشآت النووية في هذه المدينة اعلن ذلك اليوم 
موضحا أن الشعب الايراني سيشهد خلال هذا العام الكثير من التطورات والانجازات العظيمة حيث ان العام الجاري هو عام عزة وشموخ ايران الاسلامية . 
و اشار رئيس الجمهورية الي «اليوم الوطني للتكنولوجيا النووية» والاحتفال بهذا اليوم الاغر معتبرا 8 نيسان يوما لأنتصار الشعب الايراني وشموخ الشعوب التحررية كافة . 
و شدد الرئيس احمدي نجاد علي ان هذا اليوم العظيم انما هو نتيجة الصمود والتضامن بين ابناء الشعب مؤكدا لولا هذا الصمود والتضامن وتحمل الصعاب لما تمكن الشعب الايراني من تحقيق هذا الهدف العظيم للغاية . 
و دعا احمدي نجاد العالم الي الاعتراف رسميا بالجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية بأعتبارها بلدا نوويا معلنا أن مكانة الشعب الايراني واضحة علي الصعيد العالمي وي جب العمل علي المزيد من رفع مستوي هذا الشعب . 
و قال رئيس الجمهورية " ان ايران نصبت العام الماضي 3 آلاف من اجهزة الطرد المركزي و بلغت مرحلة التخصيب الصناعي حيث ان تدشين 6 آلاف اجهزة جديدة للطرد المركزي العام الجاري يعتبر دليلا علي نجاح وانجازات ايران الاسلامية" . 
و اعتبر التقدم الذي حققته ايران علي الصعيد العلمي والثقافي والاقتصادي عاملا في رفعة وشموخ الوطن العزيز علي الصعيد العالمي مؤكدا أن هذه الانجازات انما تم تحقيقها رغم وجود الظروف الصعبة والعصيبة . 
و اشار الي الضغوط الغربية الشديدة ضد الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية في مجال استخدامها الطاقة النووية لأهداف سلمية بحتة وقال 
"ان الغرب يمارس دائما ضغوطه علي الشعب الايراني كلما حقق تقدما ويفرض عليه الحظر الا ان شعبنا يصمد بوجه هذه الضغوط بكل شموخ واقتدار" . 
و وعد رئيس الجمهورية بأنه سيعلن في القريب العاجل انباء سارة عن النجاحات و الانجازات التي حققها العلماء الايرانيون الشبان في مجال الطاقة النووية السلمية والفضاء والزراعة والتطورات المذهلة للغاية. 



وأزيد على الخبر قول
أحمدي نجاد : إيران ضاعفت سرعة التخصيب النووي 5 مرات عن طريق صناعة أجهزة طرد مركزي جديدة ومتطورة ,,,, ورفض الدخول في التفصيل حول الأجهزة للأسباب الأمنية وحفظا ً للسرية التي تتعامل إيران مع برنامجها النووي


وهذا تطور رهيب حقا ً

أحمدي نجاد في زيارته بالأمس لمنشأة ناتانز النووية

يتفقد أجهزة الطرد المركزي ( إيرانية 100%  )






















حتى العالمات الإيرانيات لهن دور كبير في البرنامج النووي الإيراني ( تحية لهن ) 










اللهم زد وبارك

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك على المقال 

واللة يعطيهم العافية ويبعد عيون العدو عنهم

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> وتسلم يمينك على المقال 
> 
> واللة يعطيهم العافية ويبعد عيون العدو عنهم



 
السلام عليكم 

أشكر لك مرورك الكريم 

وفقك الله دنيا وآخرة 

دمت بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره على الطرح

----------


## solav

وناااااااااااااااسسه عاشت ايران عاشت ياليت كل الدول العربيه مثلها
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 


أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة

لم تهدأ إسرائيل وأميركا مذ انتهت حرب يوليو/تموز 2006، وعملتا على استخلاص العبر من الهزيمة التي لحقت بالجيش الإسرائيلي، والتغلب على المعوقات والثغرات التي ظهرت إبان الحرب.

كثفت الدولتان جهودهما التقنية بهدف تطوير الأسلحة البرية والبحرية، وبهدف جمع معلومات عن حزب الله ونشاطاته العسكرية والأمنية.

وقد عملت إسرائيل على إعداد مجموعات حربية متخصصة ذات تدريب خاص لمواجهة التكتيك العسكري لحزب الله، وللقيام بعمليات خاصة تشبه عمليات حرب العصابات، مركزة في ذلك على رصد المواقع المخندقة والانقضاض عليها وتدميرها.

وقد طفقت إسرائيل تبحث عن عملاء لها ووظفت أموالا ضخمة لصالح من لديه الاستعداد لاختراق صفوف حزب الله بحثا عن معلومات مهما كانت بدائية وبسيطة.

ونظرا لجرس الإنذار الذي دق في أغلب العواصم العربية، تطور التعاون الأمني بين أجهزة الأمن الإسرائيلية وتلك العربية بهدف البحث عن سبل ناجحة للقضاء على حزب الله.

هناك مصلحة مشتركة تحكم التحالف القائم بين أنظمة عربية والكيان الصهيوني تستدعي الاستنفار والتعاون الحثيث.

في المقابل، أتوقع أن حزب الله قد أخذ يغير تكتيكاته العسكرية مباشرة بعد وقف إطلاق النار في 14 أغسطس/آب 2006، وأخذ يستعد لحرب قادمة لا مفر واقعة.

وقد استخلص الحزب العبر ووضع في الحسبان التفكير الإسرائيلي فيما يجب أن يتم تطويره عسكريا وأمنيا، وقرر أن يطور ما لديه بطريقة يصعب التكهن بها أو توقعها من قبل الأعداء.

ولا بد أن حزب الله قد ركز من ناحية المعدات والوسائل على أمرين وهما: الحصول على صواريخ مضادة لتصفيح جديد للدبابات الإسرائيلية، والحصول على وسائل تمنع الطيران الإسرائيلي من العمل وتشل حركته إلى حد كبير.

اجتهادي أن الحزب يملك الآن الأدوات والوسائل اللازمة، ويملك قوة ردع صاروخية أكثر كفاءة وتدميرا من تلك التي شاهدناها في حرب يوليو/تموز، وقد أضاف السيد حسن نصر الله في خطابه بتاريخ 14/2/2008 أن لدى الحزب الآن عشرات الآلاف من المقاتلين وليس مجرد عدة آلاف، الأمر الذي يضع معادلة قتالية جديدة متعلقة بالزحف البري.

باغتيال عماد مغنية ورطت إسرائيل نفسها من حيث إنها لم تعد مطمئنة إلى أنها هي وحدها صاحبة قرار شن الحرب، وعليها الآن أن تجاري الخطوات التي يمكن أن يقوم بها حزب الله.

إسرائيل لم تترك الأمور راكدة لكي تستعد على هواها من الناحيتين العسكرية والأمنية لأي مواجهة قادمة، وإنما نبشتها بطريقة فتحت الخيارات واسعة أمام حزب الله ودون أن يقع في مآخذ من قبل أصدقائه أو من يدعون أنهم أصدقاؤه.

حزب الله سيرد على اغتيال مغنية، وهكذا نفهم سلوكه التاريخي مع كل عملية إسرائيلية كانت تستهدف لبنان، رده سيكون بمستوى اغتيال مغنية وسيكون قاسيا من ناحيتي نوعية الهدف والوصول إليه. سيكون أسلوب الوصول إلى الهدف نوعيا بحيث يضع إسرائيل من الناحية الأمنية أمام معضلة جديدة.

ماذا ستفعل إسرائيل عندئذ؟ من المتوقع أنها لن تبلع الضربة وسترد عليها، وستأخذ حرارة المنطقة في الارتفاع بصورة متسارعة.

وبدل أن تعمل إسرائيل بوتيرتها الخاصة، وضعت نفسها بعد عملية الاغتيال أمام آلية الدافع والاستجابة التي لا تتحكم فيها وحدها، وهذا عمل لا يتناسب مع متطلبات الذكاء الحربي.

من خلال الردود المتبادلة، يستطيع حزب الله جمع المعلومات حول أسلحة جديدة قد تكون بحوزة الإسرائيليين، وبإمكانه أن يرصد تكتيكات عسكرية جديدة تستلزم أخذ الحيطة والحذر وتطوير تكتيكات خاصة بإفشالها.

كما ورد على لسان الأمين العام السيد حسن نصر الله، المعركة القادمة ستغير وجه المنطقة، أي أن نتيجة الحرب التي يفترض حزب الله أنه سيكسبها ستطيح بأنظمة وسترفع أخرى، وستغير التحالفات القائمة بالمنطقة، وستفرض على الشعوب العربية سلوكا جديدا، وستضيق الخناق على إسرائيل وعلى الهيمنة الأميركية على المنطقة.

حتى يحصل هذا فإنه لا بد أن تلحق بإسرائيل هزيمة واضحة وكبيرة تصنع ظروفا موضوعية جديدة لا يستطيع أحد أن يتجاوزها.

في المرة السابقة، أي عام 2006 حقق الحزب انتصارا بمعنى أن سلاحه بقي بيده، وبقي الجنديان الإسرائيليان في الأسر، ولحقت بإسرائيل خسائر كبيرة، واستمر إطلاق الصواريخ؛ هذه المرة لا بد من تحقيق ما هو أعظم من ذلك لكي تستنجد إسرائيل علنا بأميركا والدول الأوروبية، ولكي تخرس الأنظمة العربية، ولكي يرحل اليهود عن فلسطين زرافات ووحدانا.

الانتصار الساحق الذي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تغيير وجه المنطقة لا بد أن يُتوج بزحف بري تندحر فيه إسرائيل من مرتفعات الجولان، أو من مزارع شبعا، أو أن تسقط مستوطنات صهيونية شمالية بيد قوات عربية، أي نصر آخر سيكون بطوليا وستصفق له الجماهير العربية والإسلامية وتحتفي به، لكنه لن يغير وجه المنطقة.

أي يجب شل إسرائيل عسكريا بحيث تهوي إلى الدرجة الثانية عسكريا، ولا يعود بإمكانها الزمجرة على أحد أو الدفاع عن أحد من الأنظمة العربية.

خاض حزب الله عام 2006 حربا ساكنة مخندقة، استعمل فيها أسلوبا دفاعيا يحبط تأثير التفوق التقني الإسرائيلي في البر والجو، ويمنع التقدم البري للقوات الصهيونية، ويجبرها على خوض معارك عمياء، أي بدون معلومات عن الطرف الآخر.

آتت الحرب الساكنة أكلها، لكن تأثيرها بقي محدودا في المنطقة إلى درجة أن الفلسطينيين الذين كان من المفروض أن يكونوا أسرع الناس في استخلاص العبر، استمروا في مفاوضاتهم مع الصهاينة وكأن انقلابا عسكريا لم يحصل في المنطقة.

لقد حقق حزب الله تحولا إستراتيجيا في المنطقة، ويبدو أن إسرائيل وأميركا وحدهما من بين دول المفاوضات قد أدركتا ذلك، وربما أن الأنظمة العربية قد أدركت لكنها تنتظر جولة جديدة تتمكن إسرائيل فيها من إلحاق هزيمة بالحزب.

أرى حسب تحليلي لخطابات السيد حسن، ولما أتوقعه من تطورات تقنية عسكرية لدى حزب الله وإيران وسوريا أن دور الحرب المتحركة قد أتى. للحرب المتحركة مقتضياتها من ناحية المعدات والاستعدادات والغطاء الجوي والمستلزمات التزويدية النزلية (اللوجستية) إلخ.

وقد لفت انتباهي ما أتى في خطاب السيد حسن في تأبين الشهيد مغنية حول عشرات آلاف المقاتلين الذين ينتظرون إسرائيل في الحرب القادمة.

من ناحية التكتيك العسكري، الجبهة اللبنانية لا تتطلب عشرات الآلاف من المتخندقين بسبب ضيقها الجغرافي، لكنها تحتاج إلى هذا العدد إذا كان الجند زاحفين.

المعنى أنه يجب توفير قوات كافية للزحف البري باتجاه الجولان ومزارع شبعا، أو باتجاه مستوطنات كريات شموني ومعالوت والمطلة.

هل تتوفر لدى حزب الله الآن القدرة على الزحف البري؟ إذا كان لدى الحزب ما يشل الطيران الإسرائيلي، وقدرة كبيرة على تدمير الدبابات الإسرائيلية، فإن الطريق نحو زحف بري تصبح مفتوحة.

تقديري أن حزب الله يمتلك الآن الوسائل لشل الطيران الإسرائيلي أو للحد من قدراته الهجومية بصورة كبيرة، وهذه ستكون المفاجأة الكبرى في الحرب، أما الطائرات العمودية، فتقديري أن نصيبها في التحليق ليلا أو نهارا سيكون محدودا جدا.

إذا شنت إسرائيل الحرب فإنها ستهاجم سوريا أيضا وذلك لأن سوريا هي الداعم الأساسي لحزب الله سواء من ناحية فتح الطريق إلى إيران أو من زاوية التزويد بالأسلحة، وإلحاق أي ضربة عسكرية بحزب الله لا يدوم مفعولها ما دامت سوريا صامدة في وجه الضغوط. ولهذا من المتوقع أن يكون الجيش السوري على أهبة الاستعداد.

وإذا كان حزب الله يملك وسائل قتالية لمواجهة الطيران الإسرائيلي فإن سوريا تملك نفس الوسائل ووفق منظومات أكثر اتساعا وانتشارا من الناحية الجغرافية.

إذا كان حزب الله يستعد لزحف بري فهو بحاجة إلى قوات نظامية مجهزة للحركة والإسناد والتزويد. ومهما كانت تجهيزات حزب الله فإنها لن ترتقي إلى تجهيزات جيش نظامي كبير وقوي مثل الجيش السوري، ولا بد للجيش السوري أن يوظف بعض قطاعاته العسكرية لخدمة هدف الحرب القادمة الذي يختلف عن هدف الصمود وإفشال العدو إما عبر الجولان أو عبر الأراضي اللبنانية.

من المنطقي أن يستعد الجيش السوري لتحرير الجولان إذا امتلك القدرة الدفاعية ضد سلاح الطيران الإسرائيلي، وبهذا يكون قد تناغم مع حزب الله في إرباك إسرائيل المرتبكة.

من المتوقع أن يضع حزب الله ضغطا شعبيا على حكومة إسرائيل وجيشها من خلال حصار السكان، وأقدر أن الحزب سيطلق صواريخه بداية على منطقة تل أبيب لإيصال رسالة واضحة إلى كل الإسرائيليين بأنه لا مهرب أمامهم.

في السابق هاجر أهل الشمال إلى الجنوب على اعتبار أن صواريخ الحزب تركزت في المنطقة الشمالية، أما في الحرب القادمة فلن يجدوا في الجنوب والوسط مأمنا.

إذا وقع السكان تحت طائلة الصواريخ في مختلف مناطق فلسطين المحتلة 1948 فإن الضغط السكاني سيتزايد على الجيش وسيجعله في وضع تكتيكي صعب. سيؤثر التذمر الشعبي على القرارات العسكرية التي تستدعي ردودا قوية من حزب الله تمس المدنيين والمنشآت المدنية.

جيش إسرائيل قوي وأذرعه طويلة وقدراته التدميرية هائلة، وقد تعلمنا من التطورات التاريخية أن جنود إسرائيل مدربون ومؤهلون وأصحاب خبرة ومعرفة. لكننا نلاحظ أن نقاط ضعف هامة قد برزت على الساحة الإسرائيلية.

منها:
1- جنود إسرائيل مدللون، وقد أدت شدة حرص القيادة السياسية على نفوسهم إلى اتخاذ إجراءات معقدة وكثيرة من أجل المحافظة على حياة الجندي. هذا أثر على معنى التضحية، ووضع الجندي أمام أولويات جديدة أثناء وجوده في خضم المعركة.

2- إسرائيل منخورة الآن بالفساد إلى درجة أن اثنين من رؤسائها قد أخرجوا من مقر الرئاسة بخزي، وتم التحقيق مع رؤساء وزراء ووزراء. وقد سبق أن استقال وزير الحرب لأسباب أخلاقية.

3- القيادات التاريخية التي كانت تجمع الناس في إسرائيل لم تعد موجودة.
4- احتكار إسرائيل للأسلحة المتطورة لم يعد قائما.

5- الناس في إسرائيل الآن ليسوا في مرحلة بناء الدولة، وإنما في مرحلة البحث عن الحياة المريحة، مما يعني أن القيم قد شهدت تحولات جذرية لا تتناسب مع متطلبات الحرب.

المنازلة قد لا تكون بعيدة، وستقع خسائر جسيمة وفادحة في الأطراف المتحاربة، لكن إسرائيل ستجد أن الأمور أصعب بكثير مما ظنت، وستجد أن طول زمن الحرب قد أرهقها وحشرها في زاوية الاعتراف بأنها لم تعد تلك الدولة التي لا يزاحمها أحد في اتخاذ القرار.

أطراف عربية ستتأثر بنتائج الحرب على رأسها السلطة الفلسطينية والنظام الأردني، ولن تكون إسرائيل في وضع يؤهلها للاستمرار في توفير الأمن لمن اعتادوا الاعتماد عليها. 

البروفيسور عبد الستار قاسم

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000000والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم  

عرضت الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية يوم الخميس - و لأول مرة - صاروخ «قدر 1» الذي يبلغ مداه 1800 كيلومتر ، و ذلك في مراسم الاستعراض العسكري الذي تم بمناسبة عيد الجيش . 
 
و افاد مراسل قسم الشؤون الدفاعية بوكالة انباء فارس أن هذا الصاروخ الذي يحمل اسم «قدر 1» يعتبر احد أهم الانجازات التي حققها الخبراء الايرانيون المختصون في صناعات وزارة الدفاع بالجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية . 
و عرضت اليوم صواريخ «زلزال» و «النازعات» و «استريس» و «هاوك» و قنابل وقذائف اسمها فجر 3 و 5 في مراسم الاستعراض العسكري التي جري اليوم برعاية رئيس الجمهورية محمود احمدي نجاد .  
*************
200 مقاتلة قاذفة تحلّق في سماء طهران في عيد الجيش 
حلقت 200 مقاتلة قاذفة في سماء‌ العاصمة طهران اليوم الخميس لعرض اقتدار الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية بمناسبة عيد الجيش الاغر و ذلك بمراسم رعاها رئيس الجمه.رية محمود احمدي نجاد . 
 
و افاد مراسل قسم الشؤون الدفاعية بوكالة انباء فارس أن هذا الاستعراض الرائع جري صباح اليوم برعاية رئيس الجمهورية محمود احمدي نجاد و حضور كبار المسؤولين و ممثلي البعثات السياسية المعتمدة لدي طهران و ارباب الصحافة و وسائل الاعلام اضافة الي الملحقين العسكريين ل 30 بلدا . 
و شارك في هذا الاستعراض الذي يعد الاول من نوعه في تاريخ ايران ، مختلف انواع المقاتلات مثل F4، F5، F7، F 14 ، وميغ 29 وطائرات تزويد الوقود في الجو . 
و حلقت اسراب من المقاتلات و القاذفات علي هيئة مجاميع تتكون من ثلاث طائرات في سماء طهران حيث تولي قيادة هذا الاستعراض مساعد الجيش في شؤون العمليات وشارك فيه الطيارون الشبان . 
و اعربت الوسائل الاعلام الاجنبية والخبراء العسكريون للدول الغربية عن دهشتهم لتحليق 200 مقاتلة وقاذفة و مشاركة طائرات المروحية والشحن والنقل الثقيلة . 
و كانت معظم المقاتلات التي حلقت في سماء طهران اليوم امريكية الصنع حيث ان تحليق هذا العدد من الطائرات في ظل الحظر الاميركي الشديد علي الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية في مجال تصدير قطع الغيار ، يعكس القدرة العالية للمختصين والخبراء العسكريين الايرانيين في تصنيع و صيانة هذه الطائرات . 
و من المقرر أن يلقي رئيس الجمهورية محمود احمدي نجاد خطابه بعد انتهاء مراسم استعراض وحدات من القوة البرية .  

دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم  
اقدم لكم بعض الصور لاحتفال ايران الاسلام بيوم عيد الجيش ، وهو تقرير مصور عن بعض ما جرى يوم الخميس الماضي  








 





 
 



 

*يتبع 0000000*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

باقي بعض الصور  




 


 


 

 
 
دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000والسلام

----------


## LUCKY

*الله يخليك اخي ضوي ضوي على الموضوع اللي يرفع الرااااااااااااااس* 


*و الله يحفظ الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه و حزب الله و كل الشرفاء* 

*تواصل رائع و طرح اكثر من ممتاز* 

*انا مثل هذا الاخبار تخليني ارتااح*

*و الله يعجل في ظهور صاحب العصر و الزمان ارواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء* 


*ننتظر منك المزيد ارجو ان يكون جديدك قريب اخي* 

*الله يعطيك الصحه و العافيه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> *الله يخليك اخي ضوي ضوي على الموضوع اللي يرفع الرااااااااااااااس* 
> 
> 
> *و الله يحفظ الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه و حزب الله و كل الشرفاء*  
> *تواصل رائع و طرح اكثر من ممتاز*  
> *انا مثل هذا الاخبار تخليني ارتااح* 
> *و الله يعجل في ظهور صاحب العصر و الزمان ارواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء*  
> 
> *ننتظر منك المزيد ارجو ان يكون جديدك قريب اخي*  
> ...



 
السلام عليكم 

أشكرك على هذا المرور الرائع وهذا الكلام الجميل ، وأتمنى لك الخير والعزة في الدنيا والآخرة ، حقيقة أعجز عن شكركم وعن مجاراتكم بما تجود به أقلامكم

..:: أسرع وأخطر طوربيد في العالم ::.. 
........::::::::: الـحــــــــــوت ::::::::......... 

كانت ايران قد قامت باختبار ما أسمته اسرع طوربيد في العالم لا يرصده الرادار ويمكنه تدمير غواصات وبارجات الاعداء ولايتأثر بأجهزة تشويش الغواصات والبارجات وبفضل تقنية حديثة (تفرد العلماء الإيرانيون بالتوصل إليها) بحيث تقلل هذه التقنية من الإحتكاك ما بين الطوربيد والماء فتبلغ بالنتيجة سرعة الطوربيد 4 أضعاف سرعة تلك الموجودة عند بعض الدول المتقدمة

حيث اعلن نائب قائد القوة البحرية لحرس الثورة الاسلامية عن اختبار اسرع صاروخ تحت الماء في العالم خلال مناورات (جيوش الرسول الاعظم (ص)) البحرية الكبرى في مياه الخليج الفارسي.
واضاف الادميرال علي فدوي ان سرعة هذا الصاروخ المسمى ب(الحوت) تبلغ 100 متر في الثانية بحيث لا يمكن لأي سفينة او بارجة الإفلات منه. مؤكداً ان السرعة القصوى للصواريخ التي تطلق تحت الماء هي 25متر في الثانية , إلا أن سرعة الصاروخ الايراني تفوق سرعته 4 أضعاف مثيلاته في العالم.
واضاف ان الجمهورية الاسلامية هي الآن (واحدة من دولتين فقط) تمتلكان هذا النوع من الصواريخ في العالم .
وتابع الادميرال فدوي ان الرادارات لاتتمكن من كشف السفن التي تطلق هذا الصاروخ.>>>>>>وهنا فيــديــــو للطوربيد ,, وهو يطلق من الغواصات والبارجات والطوافات <<<<يقول نائب قائد القوة البحرية أنه لا يمكن الفرار من هذا الطوربيد  



دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

إنجاز علمي جديد توصل إليه عالم ايراني .. وهو من إحدى قرى محافظة خوزستان

وتقوم هذه التقنية بتحويل الإشارات القادمة من الأقمار والطائرات التجسسية وعكسها ليستقبلها القمر بهيئة صفحة بيضاء خالية من أي معلومات

ويعتبر هذا الإختراع ذو أهمية استراتيجية عالية بحيث تستطيع ايران إخفاء ما تريد من مواقع عن التجسس الجوي

وإذا وصلت هذه التقنية قريبا إلى المقاومة (انشالله) ستزيد من قوة المقاومة وتقلب الموازين


صاروخ ::: ميثاق-2 ::: مضاد الطائرات

قال وزير الدفاع الايراني مصطفى محمد نجار في حفل تدشين مشروع انتاج صواريخ ميثاق ( 2 ) المضادة للطائرات : ان هذه الصواريخ تمنح بلاده قابليات كبيرة في التحرك وضرب أهداف العدو الجوية .

تصريح الوزير بنصه :
ندشن اليوم مشروع تصنيع صواريخ ميثاق 2 المتطورة على نطاق واسع , هذه الصواريخ هي من الأسلحة المتطورة التي تستخدم في مجال الدفاع الجوي وبإمكانها تعقب وتدمير الأهداف الجوية للعدو في مناطق الظل التي لا تكشفها الرادارات ومع استخدام هذا السلاح المتطور من قبل قوات الحرس والجيش والتعبئة (البسيج) سوف ترتفع قدراتنا الرادعة بشكل كبير .

وهذه الصواريخ باستطاعتها العمل بفاعلية في مجال الحرب الالكترونية وهي لا تنخدع بالاهداف الوهمية ونظرا لتفوقنا في الحرب غير المتكافئة فان هذا السلاح يمنح قواتنا المزيد من المرونة في التحرك.

وأكد وزير الدفاع الايراني بأن القوات المسلحة الإيرانية جهزت نفسها خلال العقدين الماضيين بأجهزة متطورة محلية الصنع تفوق جودتها الاجهزة الأجنبية بحيث تزداد الطلبات عليها في الاسواق العالمية وأنها مستعدة لمنازلة الاعداء في الارض والجو والبحر


دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## LUCKY

*اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد* 


*يسلموا اخي ضوي ضوي على التواصل الرااااااااائع* 


*اخبار تثلج الصدر و ترفع الراااااااااس* 


*الى الامام يا امه محمد* 

*ننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع على المواصلة والمتابعة ، فأنتم شيعة وأنتم مفخرة المسلمين وقوة للدين وبعيدين عن الخيانة والعمالة والذل والهوان ، فأينكم يا دول العرب وأينكم عن العز ، ديدنكم الخيانة وانتظار الظلم والعيش تحت السلامة الذليلة والضلال المتقع ، فقبحكم الله على ما صنعتم فينا من غفلة الغافلين ومن ما أسقيتمونا من القهر والطغيان 0

فنراكم قد أضعتم طاقاتنا وسلبتم أموالنا وغرست في أجيالنا يأس وأحباط ونشرتم لنا الفساد والمجون ، فأنتم والاسلام كمن عرفه بأسمه وأنتم والقرآن كمن بصره برسمه ،0

وبعد كل هذا الى متى وأنتم في الجهالة ، والى متى لا تقتدون بحمال العدالة ، ولماذا لا تعدوا ما استطعتم من قوة ، والى متى لا تطورون شعوبكم وبلادكم ، 

ايران في ثلاثين سنه استطاعت أن تتطور وتتقدم لتتفوق على دول الطغيان متمثلة في أمريكا واوروبا والصهاينة ، وأنتم الذين قمت من مائة سنة أو أكثر ، أين وصلتم وأين تقدمت 0

أنشأتم أبنية خرسانية واعتماد على البترول بصورة أساسية ، فقبحا لكم وترحا ، أسقاكم الله كأس مصبرة ، وأسقاكم الله من نفس الكأس الذي أسقيتمونا منه الى آخر يوم من حياتكم 0

لن أضيع ثمرة الموضوع بالتحدث عنكم ، ولن أسرد الكلمات في صخور ميته ، لا فائدة منها ولا ثمرة 0

*فضل الله: التطور العلمي الفضائي في ايران يمثل مفخرة للعالم الاسلامي* 



اكد السيد محمد حسين فضل الله خلال لقائه مع السفير الايراني في لبنان محمد رضا شيباني على ان التطور العلمي والتقني وخاصة الفضائي في ايران يمثل مفخرة للعالم الاسلامي. 
وافادت وكالة مهر للانباء ان سفير الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية لدى بيروت محمد رضا شيباني التقى الخميس مع العلامة السيد محمد حسين فضل الله وتباحث معه حول تطورات الاوضاع في لبنان والمنطقة، اضافة الى واقع التقدم العلمي في ايران مع اعلانها عن اطلاق صاروخ الى الفضاء.
واعتبر السيد فضل الله تقدم التجربة العلمية والتكنولوجية في ايران بأنها تأكيد على استطاعة الدول الاسلامية ان تبلغ شأنا كبيرا في المجال العلمي بما يطور امكاناتها ويخرجها من دائرة الحاجة المستمرة للآخرين على المستويات العلمية والصناعية، داعيا الى رفد هذه الحركة بما يؤسس لحركة اسلامية علمية فضائية تشترك فيها الدول الاسلامية والعربية.
وانتقد العلامة فضل الموقف الامريكي السلبي من التجربة الايرانية الفضائية، مشددا بانه يكشف الخلفية الحقيقية للمواقف الامريكية من الموضوع النووي الايراني في اطار مساعيها لمنع ايران من التحول الى دولة علمية وصناعية بامكاناتها الذاتية.
وحول المسألة اللبنانية الداخلية، اشار العلامة فضل الله الى ان امريكا لا تريد حلا سريعا في لبنان، متوقعا انها ستواصل القيام بدورها في قطع الطرق على كل المبادرات والحلول.

دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

اليكم يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين ، اليكم يا من أحييتم الدين 

*إيران تعتبر إطلاقها الصاروخ الفضائي إنجازا علميا*



إيران: الصاروخ الفضائي لن يستخدم لحمل رؤوس حربية (الفرنسية-ارشيف)

رفضت إيران الانتقادات والتحذيرات الأميركية إثر نجاحها بإطلاق صاروخ إلى الفضاء، مؤكدة أن هذا الصاروخ هو "إنجاز علمي" ليس من شأنه أن يثير قلق أحد.

وكان المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الأميركية شون ماكورماك أبدى تخوفه من أن تستخدم التقنية الإيرانية الجديدة لإطلاق صواريخ بالستية بعيدة المدى، مضيفا أن هذا أمر "مثير للقلق".

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الإيرانية الرسمية (إيرنا) عن المتحدث باسم الحكومة غلام حسين إلهام قوله "لا أجد أي سبب لقلق الآخرين حول هذا الإنجاز" مؤكدا بأن برنامج الفضاء الإيراني يركز على الأبحاث العلمية لا على حمل الرؤوس الحربية.

وقال إلهام، في إشارة إلى أميركا، إن الدول التي تبدي قلقها "مذنبة بتمييزها في مجال العلم، بينما هي نفسها مجهزة بأسلحة غير قانونية ومدمرة".

من ناحية أخرى رحبت الصحف الإيرانية الصادرة صباح اليوم بهذه التجربة معتبرة أنها اختراق كبير لإيران في المجال الفضائي، رغم أن السلطات لم تعط تفاصيل حول الصاروخ، الذي أطلق عليه اسم "سفير" من حيث مداه وقوته والارتفاع الذي وصل إليه.

ووصفت صحيفة كيان اليومية هذا الصاروخ بأنه "أول سفير لإيران في الفضاء" بينما قالت صحيفة جمهوري إسلامي المحافظة بأن "الجمهورية الإسلامية هي الدولة الـ11 التي تغزو الفضاء".

ويعتقد أن إطلاق هذا الصاروخ هو المحاولة الثانية لإيران لوضع قمر في المدار الفضائي بعد إعلانها نجاح إطلاق صاروخ فوق الغلاف الجوي في فبراير/شباط العام الماضي.

وكانت إيران أعلنت أن مدى ذلك الصاروخ وصل إلى ارتفاع 150 كلم، مما يجعله تقنيا في الفضاء الذي يبدأ اعتبارا من مائة كلم حسب الاتحاد الدولي للطيران، لكنه غير كاف لوضع قمر صناعي في مدار منخفض.

*إطلاق إيران أول صاروخ فضائي* 
وكالات - إسلام أون لاين.نت 


صاروخ شهاب 3طهران- أعلن التلفزيون الرسمي الإيراني اليوم الأحد إطلاق أول صاروخ إيراني قادر على الوصول إلى الفضاء. غير أن السلطات الإيرانية نفت في وقت لاحق ما أذاعه التلفزيون الرسمي، وأكدت أن الصاروخ الذي أطلق كان صاروخا بحثيا لم يرق لمستوى الدخول في مدار فضائي حول الأرض؛ وهو ما اعتبره مراقبون للشأن الإيراني تكتيكا إعلاميا إيرانيا يهدف لإضفاء نوع من الغموض على أنشطتها النووية. يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي تزداد المعركة الدبلوماسية اشتعالا بين طهران والمجتمع الدولي بشأن ملفها النووي، حيث استبق الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد اجتماع الدول الست الكبرى لمناقشة اتخاذ إجراءات أكثر صرامة ضد طهران غدا الإثنين وأكد أن بلاده لن تتراجع عن برنامجها النووي.
ونقل موقع تلفزيون الحكومة الإيرانية على الإنترنت عن رئيس مركز بحوث الطيران والفضاء الدكتور بهرمي الذي لم يذكر سوى المقطع الأول من اسمه: "نجحت إيران في إطلاق أول صاروخ فضائي من صنع علماء إيرانيين"، وأضاف أن مركز بحوث الطيران والفضاء هو الذي صنع الصاروخ بالتعاون مع وزارتي الدفاع والعلوم، موضحا أن كل التجارب أجريت في الوحدات الصناعية في البلاد بموجب المعايير الدولية، ولفت إلى أن خبراء من مركز بحوث الفضاء وفي مركز الهندسة التابع لوزارة الزراعة شاركوا في تجميع قطع الصاروخ.

*تكتيك إعلامي*

من جانبه قال مساعد رئيس المركز علي أكبر غولرو: إن "هدف هذا الصاروخ الذي يصل مداه إلى 150 كم المساعدة في التقدم العلمي والأبحاث"، ويبدأ المجال الفضائي، بحسب الاتحاد الدولي الجوي، اعتبارا من ارتفاع 100 كم.
جاءت هذه التصريحات بعد يوم من إعلان وزير الدفاع مصطفى محمد نجار أن طهران تعتزم تصنيع قمر صناعي وصاروخ لإطلاق قمر صناعي. وأطلقت إيران القمر الصناعي سينا-1 إلى الفضاء على متن صاروخ روسي عام 2005، وذكرت في وقت سابق أنها تعتزم تعديل الصاروخ شهاب 3 لإطلاق الأقمار الصناعية.
وبرغم إعلان التلفزيون الإيراني الرسمي عن إطلاق الصاروخ الفضائي، فإن السلطات الإيرانية نفت ما أورده التليفزيون الحكومي بشأن تجربة إطلاق صاروخ إلى الفضاء. وتقول طهران الآن: إن الصاروخ كان صاروخا بحثيا لم يرق لمستوى الدخول في مدار فضائي حول الأرض. ومن شأن إطلاق صاروخ مداري فضائي أن يؤذن بتقدم ضخم في البرنامج الصاروخي الباليستي لطهران، ويثير مخاوف أكثر من القدرة على صنع صواريخ عابرة للقارات وهو أمر يزيد من المخاوف الدولية المتعلقة بإيران.

*استعراض عضلات*

ومن جانبها، كشفت مجلة "الطيران المدني وتكنولوجيا الفضاء" الأمريكية، في تقرير نشرته مؤخرا، عن أن إيران نجحت في تحويل الصاروخ "شهاب 3" الذي يصل مداه إلى نحو 1300 كيلومتر إلى مركبة إطلاق فضائية، غير أن واشنطن اعتبرت هذه الخطوة نوعا من استعراض العضلات والقدرات أمام تحركات عسكرية أمريكية في منطقة مياه الخليج العربي.
ونقل التقرير عن رئيس لجنة السياسات الخارجية والأمن القومي في البرلمان الإيراني علاء الدين بوروجيردي قوله: إن إيران تعتزم إطلاق قمر صناعي تجريبي للفضاء قريبا. وحذرت المجلة من أن الصاروخ الإيراني الذي يزن 30 طنا "قد يكون ذئبا تحت فراء حمل"، واحتل التحذير القضية الأهم والأولى في عددها في يناير الماضي، متوقعة بأن يكون هذا التطور الفضائي مجرد غطاء لتطوير قدرات الصاروخ واختبار تقنيات للهجوم الصاروخي لمدى أبعد.
ورغم أن مخاوف الغرب تجاه تطوير إيران لقدراتها الفضائية تتزايد بموجب هذا التطور، فإن أكبر المخاوف تتمثل في أن يؤول الأمر بنهاية المطاف إلى امتلاك إيران بتطوير هذا الصاروخ لقذيفة عابرة للقارات (ICBM) يصل مداها لنحو 2500 ميل (4000كم)؛ وهو ما يعطي طهران القدرة على ضرب وسط أوروبا وروسيا والصين والهند.
وكانت وكالة الاستخبارات العسكرية الأمريكية قد حذرت الكونجرس الأمريكي من أن إيران قد تكون قادرة على تطوير صاروخ عابر القارات بمدى يصل لـ 3000 ميل (4800 كم) بحلول عام 2015؛ وهو ما يعزز الاعتقاد بأن تطوير صاروخ "شهاب 3" مجرد استعراض للعضلات من قبل طهران في مقابل تحريك الولايات المتحدة لقطعها البحرية وحشدها لحاملتي طائرات قبالة سواحل إيران في الخليج العربي بكامل مجموعتيهما القتاليتين.
ويرى محللون أن مشاريع إطلاق الأقمار الاصطناعية تستخدم عادة كوسيلة للدخول في مجال تطوير تكنولوجيا التسلح.

*لغة تحد*

ويأتي الإعلان الإيراني عن إطلاق أول صاروخ إلى الفضاء ليزيد التوقعات باتخاذ الدول الست الكبرى (الولايات المتحدة – بريطانيا – فرنسا - روسيا – الصين) إضافة لألمانيا إجراءات أكثر صرامة ضد طهران خلال اجتماعهم المقرر غدا الإثنين في لندن.
في المقابل تواترت التصريحات الإيرانية الرسمية التي تحمل لغة تحدٍّ للمطالب الدولية بوقف إيران لتخصيب اليورانيوم؛ فقد أعلن نجاد أن بلاده "لن تتوقف عن برنامجها النووي أو تتراجع عن مساعيها لإتقان تكنولوجيا صناعة الوقود النووي"، مشددا على أن بلاده "لن تتراجع أمام الضغوط، ولا عودة للوراء في الموضوع النووي" وشبه ذلك بـ"القطار بدون مكابح، لا يمكنه التراجع".
وبدوره أعلن نائب وزير الخارجية الإيراني منوشهر محمدي أن بلاده مستعدة لأي تصور محتمل فيما يتعلق بملفها النووي حتى للحرب، وقال في مؤتمر في مدينة أصفهان بوسط البلاد "أعددنا أنفسنا لأي وضع حتى للحرب"، وتابع: "إن إيران لا تريد سوى توليد طاقة نووية".
وكان مجلس الأمن الدولي قد فرض على إيران في ديسمبر الماضي عقوبات إيران تشمل مكونات وتقنيات داخلة في البرنامج الصاروخي الإيراني، فضلا عن برنامجها النووي.



دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*خبراء وشخصيات يتحدثون عن الثورة الاسلامية الايرانية*

*باحث سوري: الثورة الاسلامية اسهمت في التعريف بالاسلام كقوة حقيقية*


اعتبر باحث اسلامي سوري  ان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران والتي قادها الامام الخميني (ره) اسهم بشكل ايجابي في التعريف بالاسلام كقوة حقيقية في العالم.

*وقال محمد حبش* رئيس مركز الدراسات الاسلامية في دمشق في تصريح لمراسل ارنا بمناسبة احتفالات الذكرى التاسعة والعشرين لانتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران قال: ان الثورة الاسلامية في ايران اسهمت بشكل ايجابي في التعريف بالاسلام كقوة حقيقية في العالم قابلة للحياة، وانتاج دولة حديثة.

*وراى حبش* رئيس جمعية الصداقة البرلمانية السورية - الايرانية ان الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية تعيش اليوم حالة من الديمقراطية تجعلها اقوى من كل الدول المجاورة ديمقراطيا.

*وقال* نحن نهنيء مجلس الشعب السوري ب'' تعزيز الحلف المقاوم في المنطقة والذي نعتز في سوريا باننا شركاء فيه''.

*وقال:* ايران هي الداعم الاكبر للمقاومة واعتقد ان كل الدول العربية يجب ان تلتحق بالخيار المقاوم لان المقاومة هي التي تحمينا من هذا العدو الشرس الذي ينازعنا ارضنا وحياتنا.

*واضاف:* نحن نود ان نقول للعرب ماذا كان شكل المنطقة لو ان اسرائيل اعلنت حربها ولايوجد قوى مقاومة.. كلنا راينا كيف كانت اسرائيل تستبيح الحياة والاحياء في لبنان وتقتل في كل الاتجاهات وكانت تفعل كل ذلك ولم يردعها الا القوى المقاومة.

*وشدد حبش* على ان المقاومة هي الضمانة الحقيقية ليس فقط لبقائنا وبقاء عزتنا وكرامتنا وانما لبقائنا كبشر موجودين في المنطقة.

** اكاديمي لبناني: الثورة الاسلامية رمز لانتصار الانسانية
**
*ومن جانبه اعتبر استاذ مادة القانون الدولي في الجامعة اللبنانية* الدكتور خليل الحسين،* ان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران بقيادة الامام الخميني قدس سره يشكل رمزا لانتصار الانسانية.

*وقال في حديث لوكالة الجمهورية الاسلامية للانباء* ''ارنا'' ان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران يعتبر انتصارا رمزيا على المستوى الانساني قبل اي شيء اخر باعتبار ان بداية الثورة انطلقت من الجمهورية الاسلامية لتمتد رمزيا عبر محيطها العربي والانساني كونها تمثل سابقة في التاريخ السياسي الحديث للمنطقة بعدة اتجاهات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية وعسكرية وامنية وغيرها وبذلك تمكنت الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران من ارساء عدة مفاهيم على صعيد العلاقات الدولية وعلى صعيد النظام الداخلي في ايران.

*واضاف:* فعلى صعيد العلاقات الدولية اعتقد ان ايران تمكنت من تشكيل سابقة في العلاقات الدولية عبر تكريس نوع من العلاقات عبر مساعدة الشعوب في حق تقرير مصيرها ومساعدة الشعوب المقهورة في تحرير اراضيها، كما حدث في بعض الدول العربية ومنها لبنان من خلال المقاومة الاسلامية وفلسطين من خلال الانتفاضة المباركة، واعتقد ان ايران تمكنت من رسم المعالم الاساسية للسياسات الخارجية الاسلامية في المنطقة.

*وتابع الدكتور الحسين* اما من الناحية الاقتصادية فقد ارست ايران نظاما اقتصاديا فائقا بين النظامين الاشتراكي والرأسمالي آنذلك، نظاما مستقلا عن الاثنين، واثبتت وجوده عبر علاقات تجارية متمكنة مع الشرق والغرب وكذلك مع محيطها العربي والاسلامي.

*وقال:* اضافة الى ذلك اعتقد ان الثورة الاسلامية تمكنت من اعطاء بعد انساني ورمزي لطبيعة هذه الثورة التي شكلت اطارا مثاليا لمنطلقات بعض الشعوب التي رزحت كثيرا تحت نير الاستعمار والاحتلال باعتبار ان الثورة نقلت ايران من نظام استبدادي متجبر الى نظام اسلامي معتدل، يصور نوعا من الحياة القابلة للتطوير.
واضاف: لذلك اعتقد ان ايران استطاعت صياغة نظام متكامل ونموذج صالح لبقية الدول التي لازالت تبحث عن نظام يلبي طموحات البشرية اجتماعيا وسياسيا واقتصاديا.

*ونوه الدكتور الحسين* بالانجازات التي حققتها الثورة الاسلامية على مستوى التضامن بين المسلمين وما بذلته في سبيل وحدة المسلمين، والتقريب فيما بينهم.

*وقال:* الثورة الاسلامية كان لها توجه خاص لناحية التقريب بين المذاهب وهو ما تعمل له الكير من المؤسسات في ايران، ومنها مؤسسات توجهها او تدعمها السلطة السياسية، وهناك مؤتمر سنوي يعقد في طهران من اجل التقريب بين المذاهب في مواجهة المحاولات التي تبذلها الكثير من الدول الغربية وعلى رأسها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لاثارة الفتن والمشاكل بين السنة والشيعة وتمكنت ايران من احتواء هذه المحاولات عبر ايجاد مؤسسات عملية لتقريب الافكار والمسافات بين المذاهب، والطوائف.

** متخصص بالشؤون الامريكية: واشنطن سعت لاخافة العرب من الثورة الاسلامية*

ومن ناحيته اكد الخبير والمحلل السياسي المتخصص في الشؤون الامريكية البروفسور اللبناني *كامل وزنة* ان الادارة الامريكية ومنذ انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران سعت ولاتزال لاخافة العرب من ايران وتعقيد العلاقات العربية الايرانية خدمة لمصالحها ومخططاتها.

*واعتبر في حديث* لوكالة الجمهورية الاسلامية للانباء ان الجمهورية الاسلامية كان الانجاز الاهم والابرز في سلسلة الانجازات التي حققتها الثورة الاسلامية واصفا الجمهورية الاسلامية بانها ''اهم انجازات العصر''.
وقال بعد الدعوة الاسلامية وثورة كربلاء اتت ثورة الامام الخميني (رض) لتكون شعلة النور لايران التي كانت خلال عهد الشاه تعاني الاضطهاد والفساد والاحباط والتحكم من قبل القوات الاجنبية وعلى راسها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

*وردا على سؤال قال استاذ مادة الاقتصاد والسياسة الدولية في الجامعة اللبنانية: على المستوى* السياسي اسست هذه الثورة حكومة ديمقراطية من خلال استفتاء الشعب الذي اختار الحكم الاسلامي كنصر ودستور، واستطاعت ايران ورغم الاعتداءات والمحاولات الامريكية والغربية ان تحافظ على مباديء الثورة وان تضمن لشعبها فرص التقدم والازدهار على المستوى الاقتصادي.

*واضاف:* اما على المستوى الاجتماعي فقد حققت الثورة الاسلامية ولاتزال تسعى لتحقيق التساوي بين ابناء الشعب وان تقدم كل مايؤهله لمستقبل افضل حيث سعت الى بناء البنى التحتية دون تمييز او تفرقة ما بين فقراء واغنياء او منطقة واخرى.

*واردف قائلا* لكن لابد من الذكر بان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية هناك حصار اقتصادي على ايران لانها رفضت الاذعان لاوامر الغرب وعلى راسه الادارة الامريكية التي حاولت سلب خيرات وثروات ايران، ولاتزال تحاول فرض الشروط عليها.

*وتابع وزنة* ولكن نرى ان ايران لاتزال تشهد تقدما كبيرا بما يشبه المعجزة في ظل العقوبات التي تفرضها عليها امريكا والتي تحاول فرضها عبر مجلس الامن الدولي.

*واشار* الى ان الشعب الايراني صنع من هذه العقوبات والحصارات انجازات وايجابيات عندما توجه نحو الاعتماد على النفس، وبذل ما بوسعه من طاقات وقدرات مما جعل ايران بلدا متقدما يمتلك التكنولوجيا النووية، معتمدا بذلك على قدراته الذاتية.

*ولفت* الى ان الادارة الامريكية لاتزال تحاول محاصرة ايران وعزلها عن محيطها من خلال اثارة الهواجس والمخاوف العربية تجاهها وتصويرها على انها تشكل خطرا على الدول العربية وفقا للساسية التي يتبعها الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش والتي حاول تسويقها في زيارته الاخيرة لدول المنطقة.

*وقال* ان السياسات الامريكية المتبعة منذ ادارة الرئيس رونالد ريغان وحتى ادارة بوش تسعى لاثارة مخاوف العرب تجاه ايران، لان ليس من مصلحة امريكا استراتيجيا ان يكون هناك تقارب بين ايران وجيرانها العرب.
واضاف: لكن بالرغم من كل هذه المحاولات وبعض التأزمات السياسية التي عاشتها او تعيشها المنطقة كان موقف ايران ولايزال هو ان العرب هم اخوة واشقاء واصدقاء.

*واذا اشار* الى وجود اخطار على الوحدة الاسلامية التي نادت بها الثورة الاسلامية في ايران ورفعت شعارها، وذلك من خلال المؤامرات الامريكية اكد في الوقت نفسه ان قادة الثورة الاسلامية ثابتون وماضون في سياسة الوحدة الاسلامية لان ايران تعتبر المنطقة العربية جزءا من امنها وان الحفاظ عليها واجب.
واضاف ان الثورة الاسلامية تعمل دائما على طمأنة جيرانها وهوما برهن عليه الرئيس احمدي نجاد خلال زيارته للسعودية وبعض الدول العربية الاخرى وخلال مشاركته لقمة مجلس التعاون حيث اكد ان ايران تسعى من اجل اقامة علاقات اخوية متينة وجدية وممتازة مع دول المنطقة.

*واعتبر ان انفتاح ايران* وسعيها لاعادة العلاقات مع مصر يصب في اطار هذه السياسة لان ذلك يخدم مشروع الوحدة في المنطقة التي مزقتها السياسة الامريكية القائمة على زرع الفتن والفوضى والحروب بين ابناء الصف الواحد والدين الواحد كما يحصل اليوم في فلسطين والعراق.

*وختم البروفسور وزنة* مؤكدا ان ايران تعتبر ان الوحدة الاسلامية فوق كل المحذورات.

** محلل لبناني: الثورة الاسلامية اعتقت الشعب الايراني من نير الغرب*

اما المحلل السياسي والصحافي اللبناني *يونس عودة* اعتبر ان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية بقيادة الامام الخميني قدس سره قد حرر ايران واعتقها وشعبها من نير الغرب مما سمح لها بتحقيق سلسلة طويلة من الانجازات الهامة.

*واكد في حديث* لوكالة الجمهورية الاسلامية للانباء ارنا ان انتصار الشعب الايراني ونيله حريته بيده جعله يحقق نقلة نوعية في اطار العملية السياسية الدولية ويضعه في موقع المتصدي لكل المؤامرات التي تستهدف استعمار هذا الشعب والسيطرة عليه.

*ورأى ان* الشعب الايراني بانتصاره في ثورته، استطاع ان يحمي تاريخه ومستقبله وثقافته، وان يسهم بشكل فعال في اعادة استنهاض الاسلام على امتداد الكرة الارضية.

*وقال عودة* لقد كان لانتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران دور محوري وتاثير ايجابي واساسي في الصحوة الاسلامية التي شهدها العالم العربي كما كان لهذه الثورة تاثيرات ايجابية على البنيان الثقافي وايجاد ثقافة اخرى تحافظ على هذا الموروث الحضاري والتاريخي والثقافي من خلال بناء قوة تحمي هذه الثقافة من الغزوات الخارجية ولاسيما تلك التي يقودها الاستعمار الامريكي ولذلك كان لابد من بناء قوة عسكرية قادرة على المجابهة.

*واعتبر عودة* ان الثورة الاسلامية في ايران ساهمت في انشاء مؤسسات ايرانية اقتصادية قادرة على النهوض وتحقيق الانجازات المختلفة الامر الذي جعل الشعب الايراني يطمئن الى غده ومستقبله.
وقال لقد كان هناك في ايران بنيان اقتصادي سليم ليس على طريقه بناء الشركات الاستعمارية بل على اساس مباديء الاسلام القادر على تقديم نموذج عالمي وشعبي وفي ذات الوقت يمكن المسلمين من ان يسيروا على هذه الخطى.

*ونوه الصحافي عودة* بالانجازات التي حققتها الثورة الاسلامية على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي وفي مقدمتها العلاقات الانسانية بين الشعوب الاسلامية وغير الاسلامية فكانت هذه العلاقات هي الصنوان الاول لهذه الثورة مما جعلها قدوة لكل المتطلعين الى الحرية.

*واشار* عودة الى ان الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران استطاعت ان تحقق خطوات مهمة على صعيد الوحدة الاسلامية والتضامن بين العرب والمسلمين، رغم ما يتعرضها من قيود واصفاد وعقبات.

*وقال* اذا ما قسنا عمر الثورة الاسلامية مع ما حققته من انجازات فاننا نجد ان هذه الانجازات كبيرة وكبيرة جدا وانجازات مهمة جدا، مشيرا الى ان الثورة الاسلامية لم تعتمد فقط على التصميم والارادة بل استفادت من التجارب التي خاضتها في ظل ما تعرضت له من حروب ومؤامرات واعتداءات.

** عالم لبناني: الثورة الاسلامية انموذج هداية لطالبي الحرية والاستقلال*

*ومن ناحيته اعتبر رئيس مجلس الامناء في ''تجمع العلماء المسلمين'' في لبنان الشيخ احمد الزين* ان انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران شكل فاتحة لصفحة جديدة في التاريخ المعاصر، ومثل انموذجا لطلاب الحرية والاستقلال ولكل شعوب الامة على طريق تحقيق الذات والانتصار للارادة.

*وقال في حديث* لوكالة الجمهورية الاسلامية للانباء ارنا ان من اهم انجازات الثورة الاسلامية في ايران انها كانت مبعثا لآمال المستضعفين في العالم فساندت بصورة فاعلة قضاياهم المحقة وانتصرت لهم، وفي مدقمة هذه القضايا قضية المسلمين المركزية وهي القضية الفلسطينية.

*واكد قاضي شرع صيدا لاهل السنة الشيخ احمد الزين* ان الثورة الاسلامية في ايران اعادت القضية الفلسطينية الى موقعها الطبيعي في الصراع العربي الصهيوني ووقفت الى جانب هذه القضية المحقة وايدتها ودعمتها في مقابل الدعم اللامحدود الذي يقدمه الشيطان الاكبر امريكا للكيان الصهيوني.

*واضاف:* الثورة الاسلامية المظفرة كانت ايضا ثمرة جهاد الشعب الايراني وتضحياته وايمانه وثمرة تعلقه بقيادته الحكيمة وحريته وسعيه نحو الاستقلال والتخلص من التبعية، فكان شعار ''لاشرقية ولاغربية'' متوهجا وذا اصداء في المنطقة والعالم.

*واعتبر الشيخ الزين* ان مانشهده اليوم في الكثير من البلدان وخاصة في لبنان وفلسطين والعراق وافغانستان من مقاومة انما هو احدى انجازات الثورة المباركة في ايران وان وقوف الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية الى جانب القضية الفلسطينية ودعمها لنا في الصراع مع العدو الصهيوني واستبدال السفارة الصهيونية في طهران ( في عهد الشاه) الى سفارة لدولة فلسطين بعيد انتصار الثورة الاسلامية قد مثل حالة متقدمة وشكل الموقف الطليعي الذي سارت عليه الامة فيما بعد.

*وردا على سؤال قال الشيخ الزين:* ان الوفاء للثورة الاسلامية ولمفجرها وقائدها ووقوفها الى جانب قضايانا، يفترض علينا الوقوف الى جانبها في ما تتعرض له من حملات افتراء وتهديدات وضغوط ومؤامرات يقودها العالم الغربي باشكل متعددة ونماذج مختلفة.

*واضاف* ان ايران منذ انتصار ثورتها المباركة حملت شعار الوحدة الاسلامية وعملت لاجل تحقيقه وواجهت به المؤامرات والفتن التي حاكتها دوائر الشر الامريكية التي حاولت خلق فتنة سنية شيعية تارة، وعربية ايرانية تارة اخرى ولكن بفضل القيادة الحكيمة في ايران ووعي الشعب الايراني وتطلعاته نحو المستقبل وصموده وثباته فشلت كل هذه المحاولات.

** وزير لبناني سابق: الثورة الاسلامية اعادة ايران الى شعبها*

*ونوه وزير الاعلام اللبناني الاسبق ميشال سماحة* بالانجازات التي حققتها الثورة الاسلامية لايران وللشعب الايراني الذي استعاد بفضلها بلد من قبضة الاستكبار وقوى الشر.

*وقال سماحة في حديث لوكالة الجمهورية الاسلامية للانباء* ''ارنا'': ان الانجاز الاول والاهم الذي حققته الثورة الاسلامية لايران هو في كونها اعادت ايران الى ابنائها ونقلت السلطة الى الشعب والى قواعدها الصالحة والسليمة، على الصعيدين الداخلي والخارجي بما شكل لايران منعة داخلية وقوة اقليمية اعادت وضع ايران على خط قضاياها وانتمائها الاسلامي والى القضايا الحقة.

*واضاف:* ففي اطار انتمائها اعادة الثورة لايران تكوينها كدولة وبنية مواطن منعتها لتتمكن من الممانعة فالامام الخميني (قدس سره) اعاد تصويب كل الانتماءات والاهداف فعادت فلسطين الى قلب الاهتمامات الايرانية وعاد بيت المقدس والمقدسات الى القلوب والعقول وخاصة الى مراكز القرار في الدولة الايرانية.

*واضاف* ومن خلال دخولها الى الميدان النووي كان الاعداد للدخول في عالم التكنولوجيا الحديثة والذي برز اخيرا في افتتاح الرئيس احمدي نجاد مركز الفضاء الايراني لاطلاق الاقمار الاصطناعية حول مدار الارض والمهم في كل ذلك ان ايران ذخرت نفسها لابعاد وغايات سلمية وعلمية بالمنظور التكنولوجي النووي وايضا لتزويد نفسها بكل ادوات الحماية الضرورية للدفاع عن نفسها.

*واعرب الوزير اللبناني السابق* عن رأيه بان الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية خطت خطوات كبيرة جدا في العمل على رأب الصدع الذي كان قائما بين العرب والمسلمين وبنت بالفعل جسور تضامن جدية ومتينة وثابة في كل الاتجاهات العربية والاسلامية.

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

اليكم نص الدستور العام للجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية ، والذي يعتبر بحق من الثمرات الكبرى لهذه الثورة ، ومن الانجازات التي لا مثيل لها في التاريخ الانساني ، فهذا الدستور هو فخركم الاكبر يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين ، فأرفعوا هاماتكم لانكم شيعة ولانها ايران وهذا دستوركم للعالم 0









☼ دستور الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية ☼

≡ المقدمة ≡

« لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالـبـيـّـنات و أنزلنا معهم الكتاب و الميزان ليـقـوم الناس بالـقـسـط »

₪₪ يعبّر دستور جمهورية إيران الإسلامية عن الركائز الثقافية و الإجتماعية و السياسية و الإقتصادية للمجتمع الإيراني ، و ذلك على أساس القواعد و المعايير الإسلامية التي تجسـّـد أهداف الأمـة الإسلامية ، و آمالها الـقـلـبية .



و لقد أعرب الشعب صراحة عن هذه الأهداف من خلال وقائع الثورة الإسلامية العظمى التي خاضها ، و عن طريق شعاراته ، و هتافاته المدوّية التي شاركت فيها طبقات الشعب كافــّـة.

و اليوم و قد حقق شعبنا النصر الساحق فإنـه يتطلع بكل وجوده إلى تحقيق هذه الأهداف الكبرى .



إن الميزة الأساس لهذه الثورة بالنسبة إلى سائر النهضات التي قامت في إيران خلال القرن الأخير إنما هي " عقائدية الثورة و إسلاميتها " . و لقد توصل الشعب الإيراني المسلم بعد مروره بنهضة ( المشروطة ) المضادة للإستبداد و نهضة " تأميم النفط " المحاربة للإستعمار ، توصل إلى هذه التجربة القيمة ألا و هي أن السبب الأساس البارز لعدم نجاح هذه النهضات إنما هو عدم عقائديتها ، و بالرغم من أن المساهمة الرئيسة و الأساس كانت على عاتق الخط ّ الفكريّ الإسلاميّ و قيادة علماء الإسلام المجاهدين إلاّ أنه بسبب ابتعاد هذه الحركات النضاليّة عن المواقف الإسلاميّة الأصيلة فإنها كانت تـتــّجه بسرعة نحو الركود ،‌ و من هنا فإنّ الضمير اليقظ للشعب بقيادة المرجع الديني الكبير حضرة آية الله العظمى الإمام الخميني (ره) قد أدرك ضرورة التزام مسار النهضة العقائدية و الإسلاميّة الأصيلة ، و هكذا كانت هذه المرة إنطلاقة لحركة تغييريّة جديدة بقيادته الحكيمة حيث قام بها علماء الإسلام المجاهدون في إيران - الذين كانوا دائماً في مقدّمة صفوف النهضات الشعبيّة - و شاركهم فيها أيضا ً‌ الكـتـّاب والمفكرون و المثـقـفون الملتزمون بالإسلام .

( ابتدأت النهضة الاخيرة للشعب الإيراني عام ألف و ثلاثمئة و اثنين و ثمانين هجري قمري ، الموافق لسنة ألف و ثلاثمئة وإحدى و أربعين هجرية شمسية ) .




₪₪ طـلـيـعـة النهضة ₪₪

لقد كانت المؤامرة الأميركية المسمّاة بـ « الثورة البيضاء » خطوة نحو تثبيت قواعد النظام الدكتاتوري ، و تركيز تبعية إيران السياسية و الثقافية و الإقتصادية للإمبريالية العالمية ، و من هنا فإن المعارضة العارمة التي أبداها الإمام الخميني ضدّ هذه المؤامرة كانت حافزا ً لحركة الشعب الشاملة ، و تبعا ً لذلك انطلقت الثورة الدامية العظمى للأمة الإسلامية في شهر خرداد عام 1342 هـ . ش (يونيو 1963 م) فكانت في الحقيقة نقطة انطلاق لهذه الحركة العظيمة الواسعة النطاق ، و من جراء ذلك قويت قيادة الإمام الخميني الإسلامية و استحكمت ، و على الرغم من نفي الإمام في 13 / آبان / 1343 هـ . ش (4/11/1964 م ) إلى خارج إيران بعد اعتراضه على قانون ( الكابيتالسيون ) المخزي ( منح الحصانة القضائية للمستشارين الاميركيين ) توطــّـدت العلاقة الوثيقة بين الأمة و الإمام ، و واصل الشعب المسلم - و المفكرون الملتزمون بالإسلام و علماء الإسلام المجاهدون على وجه الخصوص - طريقه الجهادي بالرغم من النفي والسجن و التعذيب و الإعدام .

وفي هذا الوقت ، قامت الشريحة الواعية من المجتمع - و التي كانت تشعر بالمسؤولية - بعملية توعية في المساجد و الحوزات العلمية و الجامعات باعتبارها حصونا ً لهم ، و ابتدأت هذه الفئة تعمل بجهد متواصل و مثمر في رفع مستوى الوعي الثوري و اليقظة الإسلامية للشعب المسلم ، مستلهمة ذلك كله من العقيدة الإسلامية الثورية . و في سبيل قمع الثورة الإسلامية شنّ النظام الطاغي هجوماً غادراً على المدرسة الفيضية و الحرم الجامعي ، و سائر المراكز الثورية المنتفضة ، و حاول - يائسا ً‌ - إنقاذ سلطته الخيانية من غضب الشعب الثائر فارتكب الإعدامات ، و مارس أعمال التعذيب الوحشية الشبيهة بجرائم القرون الوسطى ، بالاضافة إلى السجون طويلة الأمد . فكانت هذه التضحيات السخية ثمنا ً‌ يقدمه الشعب المسلم ليبرهن على عزيمته الراسخة في مواصلة الجهاد . و هكذا استمدّت ثورة إيران الإسلاميّة استمراريّتها من دماء مئات الشباب المؤمن من الرجال و النساء ، الذين كانوا يهتفون عند الفجر في ميادين الإعدام منادين «الله اكبر» و استهدفتهم أسلحة الأعداء‌ في الأزقة و الشوارع ، و كانت بيانات الإمام و خطبه المستمرة في مختلف المناسبات تؤدي دورها التعبوي الرسالي في توعية‌ الأمة الإسلامية ، و شحذ عزائمها .



۩ ۩ الحكومة الإسلامية ۩ ۩

عندما كان النظام الطاغي في قمة جبروته وسيطرته على الشعب ، طرح الإمام الخميني فكرة الحكومة الإسلامية على اساس ولاية الفقيه ، مما أوجد في الشعب المسلم دافعا ً جديدا ً متميزا ً و منسجما ً و رسم له الطريق الأصيل نحو النضال العقائدي الإسلامي ، و ازداد التلاحم الثوري بين صفوف المناضلين المسلمين و الملتزمين في داخل البلاد و خارجها .

و في هذا المسير استمرت النهضة و اشتدت المعارضة و الإستياء في الداخل على اثر الإضطهاد المتزايد يوما ً بعـد آخر ، فقام علماء الإسلام و الطلبة الجامعيون المناضلون بتـعـمـيم الكفاح و فضح النظام على المستوى العالمي مما أدى إلى تزلزل الدعائم التي يقوم النظام عليها ، فاضطر الحكام و أسيادهم إلى التخفيف من الضغوط التي يمارسونها ، أو كما يقال اضطروا إلى التنفيس عن الجو السياسي للبلاد ، و ظنوا ذلك صمام أمان يحفظهم من السقوط المحتوم .

إلا أن الشعب الثائر الواعي و المصمم واصل حركته المظفرة بصورة شاملة ، و على جميع المستويات بقيادة الإمام الخميني الحكيمة .

۩ غـضـب الـشـعـب ۩

في السابع عشر من شهر (دي) سنه 1356 هـ . ش ( 7 يناير 1978 م) نشر النظام الحاكم مقالة أهان فيها علماء الإسلام و خصوصا ً الإمام الخميني ، مما أدى إلى تعجيل الحركة و إثارة غضب الشعب في جميع أرجاء البلاد ، فحاول النظام - من اجل السيطرة على بركان الغضب الشعبي الثائر - أن يقمع هذه المعارضة عن طريق سفك الدماء ،‌ و لكن هذا العمل بالذات زاد من غليان الدماء في عروق الثورة ، فانطلقت الجماهير المسلمة تنتفض بصورة متوالية خلال كل أسبوع أو أربعين يوما ً تمر على استشهاد شهداء الثورة ، و بذلك ازدادت حيوية‌ النهضة و نشاطها و حركتها في جميع البلاد ، و مع استمرار الحركة الشعبية شاركت جميع أجهزة‌البلاد بصورة فعالة في إسقاط النظام الطاغي عن طريق الإضراب العام و الاشتراك في المظاهرات ، و هكذا فان التلاحم بين جميع الفئات و الأجنحة الدينية و السياسية رجالا ً و نساء كان يعتبر امرا ً مصيريا ً ، و خصوصا ً النساء اللواتي كان لهن دور فعال و بصورة ملحوظة‌ في كل ميادين هذا الجهاد العظيم ، و من المشاهد التي تعكس حضور هذه الفئة الكبيرة من المجتمع و مساهمتها المصيرية في النضال ، مشهد أم تحتضن طفلها مسرعة نحو ساحة المعركة في مواجهة فوهات الأسلحة الرشاشة .




■ الثمن الذي دفعه الشعب ■

بعد جهاد متواصل استمر مدة عام ونيف ، و بعد التضحية بما يزيد عن ستين ألف شهيد و مئة الف جريح و معوق ، و بعد خسارة مالية بلغت المليارات من التومانات (العملة الإيرانية) ، بعد ذلك كله أينعت نبتة الثورة وسط هتافات « إستقلال ، حرية ، جمهورية إسلامية » ، ‌و هكذا انتصرت هذه النهضة العظيمة معتمدة على الإيمان و الوحدة و حزم القيادة ، خلال المراحل الحساسة و المثيرة في النهضة ، و بفضل تضحيات الشعب ، كما استطاعت أن تحطم جميع الحسابات و العلائق و المؤسسات الإمبريالية ‌حيث أصبحت منطلقاً جديداً من نوعه للثورات الشعبية الكبيرة في العالم .

لقد أصبح الحادي و العشرون و الثاني و العشرون من شهر ( بهمن ) ، سنة ألف و ثلاثمئة و سبع و خمسين هجرية شمسية (10 و 11 فبراير 1979 م ) تاريخاً لانهيار الصرح الشاهنشاهي و تحطم الإستبداد الداخلي و الهيمنة الأجنبية المتـكـئـة عليه ، و بهذا الإنتصار العظيم قامت طليعة‌ الحكومة الإسلامية التي ابتغاها الشعب المسلم منذ أمدٍ بعيدٍ حيث كانت بارقة أمل للنصر النهائي .



و قد جري الاستفتاء العام على إعلان قيام نظام الجمهورية الإسلامية حيث شارك فيه الشعب قاطبة بما فيه مراجع التقليد و علماء‌ الإسلام و الإمام القائد ، و قد أعلن الشعب قراره النهائي و الحاسم بتأسيس الجمهورية الاسلامية و صوت بالموافقة على نظام الجمهورية الاسلامية باكثرية 98,2% ،

و الآن ، ‌يعبر دستور جمهورية إيران الإسلامية عن الخصائص و العلائق السياسية و الإجتماعية‌ و الإقتصادية للمجتمع الإسلامي الجديد ، و لذا لابدَّ من أن يكون هذا الدستور وسيلة ً لتثبيت أركان الحكومة الإسلامية و نموذجا ً لنظام حكم جديد على أنقاض نظام الطاغوت السابق .




۩ أسـلـوب الحـكـم في الإسـلام ۩

لا تبتني الحكومة - من وجهة نظر الإسلام - على الطبقية ، أو على السلطة الفردية ، أو الجماعية ، بل إنها تجسد التطلعات السياسية لشعب متحد في دينه و تفكيره ، حيث يقوم بتنظيم نفسه حتى يستطيع من خلال التغيير الفكري و العقائدي أن يسلك طريقه نحو هدفه النهائي و هو الحركة إلى الله .

و قد نفض شعبنا عن نفسه - خلال حركة تكامله الثوري - غبار الطاغوت و رواسبه و نـظـّـف نفسه من الشوائب الفكرية الأجنبيّة ، حيث عاد إلى الأصول الفكريّة و إلى النظرة الإسلاميّة الأصيلة للعالم ، و هو يسعى الآن إلى بناء‌ مجتمعه النموذجي ( الأسوة ) ، معتمداً على المعايير الإسلاميّة ، و على هذا الأساس ، فإن رسالة الدستور هي خلق الأرضيّات العقائديّة للنهضة و إيجاد الظروف المناسبة لتربية الإنسان على القيم الإسلاميّة العالمية الرفيعة .

و مع الإلتفات لمحتوى الثورة الإسلامية في إيران - التي كانت حركة تستهدف النصر لجميع المستضعفين على المستكبرين - فإن الدستور يعدّ الظروف لاستمراريّة هذه الثورة داخل البلاد و خارجها ، خصوصا ً بالنسبة لتوسيع العلائق الدولية مع سائر الحركات الإسلاميّة و الشعبيّة حيث يسعى إلى بناء الأمة الواحدة في العالم « إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة و أنا ربكم فاعبدون » و يعمل على مواصلة الجهاد لإنقاذ الشعوب المحرومة و الضطهدة في جميع أنحاء العالم .

و مع ملاحظة جوهر هذه النهضة الكبرى فإن الدستور يضمن زوال كل نوع من أنواع الدكتاتورية الفكرية ، و الإجتماعية و الإحتكار الإقتصادي ، و يسعى للخلاص من النظام الإستبدادي ، و منح الشعب حق تقرير مصيره بنفسه « و يضع عنهم إصرهم و الأغلال التي كانت عليهم » .

و حيث إن بناء المجتمع يعتمد على المراكز و المؤسسات السياسية القائمة على التعاليم الاسلامية فإن الحكم وإدارة شؤون البلاد ينبغي أن تكون بيد الاشخاص الصالحين «ان الارض يرثها عبادي الصالحون» و يجب أيضاً‌ أن يتم التشريع في ضوء القرآن و السنة حيث يبين هذا التشريع الأسس اللازمة لإدارة المجتمع ، و عليه فإن من المحتم و الضروري جداً‌ الإشراف التام و الدقيق عليه من قبل علماء المسلمين المتصفين بالعدالة و التقوى و الإلتزام ( الفقهاء الـعـُدول ) .

و لأن الهدف من إقامة الحكومة هداية الإنسان للسير نحو النظام الإلهي « وإلى الله المصير » كي تتهيأ الظروف المناسبة لظهور المواهب و تفتحها في سبيل نمو الأخلاق الإلهية في الإنسان ( تخلقوا بأخلاق الله ) - و هذا لن يتحقق إلا بالمشاركة الفعالة و الشاملة من قبل جميع أفراد المجتمع في مسير التطور الإجتماعي - يقوم الدستور بإعداد الظروف اللازمة لهذه المشاركة في جميع مراحل اتخاذ القرارات السياسية و المصيرية بالنسبة لجميع أفراد المجتمع ، و ذلك ليصبح كل فرد - في مسير تكامل الإنسان - هو بالذات مسؤولاً و مباشراً في مجال نمو القيادة و نضجها ، و هكذا تتحقق حكومة المستضعفين في الارض « و نريد أن نمن على الذين استضـعـفوا في الارض و نجعلهم أئمةً و نجعلهم الوارثين » .



☼☼ ولايـة الـفـقـيـه الـعـادل ☼☼

اعتماداً على استمرار ولاية الأمـر و الإمـامـة ، يقوم الدستور بإعـداد الظروف المناسبة‌ لتحقيق قيادة الفقيه جامع الشرائط و الذي يعترف به الناس باعتباره قائداً لهم ( مجاري الامور بيد العلماء بالله ، الأمـناء على حلاله و حرامه ) ، و بذلك يضمن الدستور صيانة الأجهزة المختلفة من الإنحراف عن وظائفها الإسلامية الأصيلة .

۩ الإقـتـصاد وسـيـلة لا هدف ۩ 

إن الأصل في مجال ترسيخ الأسس الإقتصادية هو سد حاجات الإنسان في مسير تكامله ورقيه ، لا كما في سائر النظم الإقتصادية التي ترمي إلى تجميع الثروة و زيادة الربح . إذ أن الإقتصاد في المذاهب المادية هدف بحد ذاته و لهذا السبب يعتبر الإقتصاد في مراحل النمو عامل تخريب و فساد و انحطاط ( في هذه المذاهب ) بينما الإقتصاد في الإسلام مجرد وسيلة ، و الوسيلة لا يطلب منها إلا العمل بأفضل صورة ممكنة في سبيل الوصول إلى الهدف .

و على أساس هذه النظرة ، فإن برنامج الإقصاد الإسلامي هو توفير الفرص المناسبة‌ لظهور المواهب الإنسانية المختلفة ، و لذا فإنه يجب على الحكومة الإسلامية أن تؤمن الإمكانات اللازمة بصورة متساوية ، و أن توفر ظروف العمل لجميع الأفراد ، و تسد الحاجات الضرورية لضمان استمرار حركة الإنسان التكاملية.

۩ الــمـرأة في الدسـتور ۩ 

في بناء الأسس الإجتماعية الإسلامية تستعيد الطاقات البشرية - و التي ظلت حتى الآن في خدمة الإستغلال الأجنبي - هويتها الحقيقية ، و حقوقها الإنسانية .

و خلال هذه الاستعادة ، فإن المرأة باعتبارها عانت المزيد من ظلم النظام الطاغوتي ، فمن الطبيعي أن تنال القسط الأوفر من هذه الحقوق .

فالأسرة هي اللبنة الأساسية للمجتمع و المهد الطبيعي لنمو الإنسان و تساميه ، و تقدمه ، و عليه فالإتحاد في العقيدة و الهدف أمر أساس في تشكيل الأسرة ، و يعتبر الممهد الأساس لحركة الإنسان نحو التكامل و النمو، و على الحكومة الإسلامية أن توفر الأرضية اللازمة لنيل هذه الغاية .

و بهذا المفهوم عن الاسرة تخرج المرأة عن كونها شيئاً جامداً و أداة عمل تستخدم في إشاعة روح الإستهلاك و الإستغلال الإقتصادي ، و ضمن إستعادة المرأة مسؤولية الأمومة المهمة‌ و القيـّـمة فإنها تعقد العزم على تربية الإنسان المؤمن ، و تشارك الرجل في ميادين الحياة العملية ، و بالتالي تتقبل المرأة مسؤوليات أكبر و تحصل - بنظر الإسلام - على قيمة و كرامة أرفع .




۩ الـجـيـش الـعـقـائــدي ۩ 

في مجال بناء القوات المسلحة للبلاد و تجهيزها ، يتركز الإهتمام على جعل الإيمان و العقيدة أساساً و قاعدة لذلك ، و هكذا يصار إلى جعل بنية جيش الجمهورية الإسلامية و قوات حرس الثورة على أساس الهدف المذكور و لا تلتزم هذه القوات المسلحة بمسؤولية الحماية و حراسة الحدود فحسب ، بل تحمل أيضاً أعباء رسالتها الإلهية ، و هي الجهاد في سبيل الله ، و النضال من أجل بسط حاكمية القانون الإلهي في العالم « و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوّةٍ و من رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدوّ الله وعدوكم و آخرين من دونهم» 

۩ القضاء في الدستور ۩ 

تعتبر مسألة القضاء‌ امراً حيوياً يخص حماية حقوق الناس خلال مسيرة الحركة الإسلامية ‌، في إطار تجنب الإنحرافات الجانبية داخل الأمة الإسلامية .

و من هنا تتجه النية لإيجاد نظام قضائي يقوم على العدالة الإسلامية ، و يتكون من القضاة العدول ذوي المعرفة الواسعة بالأحكام الدينية الدقيقة .

و نظراً لحساسية هذا المرفق ، و ضرورة الحفاظ على بنيته العقائدية يجب أن يكون بعيداً عن جميع العلائق و الظروف غير السليمة‌ « و إذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل» .

۩ ۩ السلطة التـنـفـيـذية ۩ ۩ 

بالنظر لأهمية السلطة التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ الأحكام و تطبيق التشريعات الإسلامية كي تسود العلائق و الروابط الفاضلة في المجتمع ، و نظراً للأهمية التي تتصف بها هذه القضية الحيوية للتهيؤ و الوصول إلى الهدف النهائي للحياة ، ‌فإن على هذه السلطة مهمة السعي و الإعداد لبناء المجتمع الإسلامي . 

إن النظام الاسلامي في الوقت الذي يرفض فيه التقيد و التأطر في نطاق أي شكل من أشكال الأدارة مما يعرقل الوصول إلى هذا الهدف ، فإنه يرفض تماما ً الأسلوب الإداري البيروقراطي وليد الأنظمة الطاغوتية ، و ذلك من أجل أن يتمكن النظام التنفيذي من النهوض بالأعباء الإدارية و المهام التنفيذية بسرعة و اقتدار .

۩ ۩ وسائل الإعلام العامة ۩ ۩ 

يجب أن تعمل وسائل الإعلام العامة ( الإذاعة و التلفزيون ) على نشر الثقافة الإسلامية ، بموازاة المسيرة التكاملية للثورة الإسلامية ، و عليها ان تستفيد - في هذا المجال - من تلاقح الأفكار المختلفة ، و أن تحترز بشدة من نشر و إشاعة الإتجاهات الهدامة و المعادية للإسلام .

إن اتباع مباديء مثل هذا القانون - الذي يجعل في مقدمة أهدافه حرية بني الإنسان و كرامتهم ، و يفتح سبيل الرشد و التكامل للإنسان - يقع على عاتق الجميع ، و من الضروري أن تشارك الأمة المسلمة مشاركة فعالة في سبيل بناء المجتمع الإسلامي عن طريق انتخاب ذوي الخبرة و الكفاءة والايمان ، بالإضافة إلى الإشراف الدائم على أعمالهم ، على أمل بناء المجتمع الإسلامي ( المجتمع الأسوة ) الذي يستطيع أن يكون قدوة لجميع شعوب العالم و شهيداً عليها « و كذلك جعلناكم أمة ً وسطا ً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس» .

۩ ۩ النواب «مجلس الخبراء» ۩ ۩ 

لقد أتمّ مجلس الخبراء المؤلف من ممثلي الشعب ، تدوين هذا الدستور على أساس مشروع الدستور المقترح من قبل الحكومة ، و المقترحات المقدمة من مختلف الفئات الشعبية في اثني عشر فصلا ً ،‌ والذي يشتمل على مئة و خمس وسبعين مادة في مستهل القرن الخامس عشر لهجرة الرسول الأكرم(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) مؤسس الدين الإسلامي المحرر للبشرية ، على أساس الأهداف والدوافع التي سبق ذكرها .


دمتم بمودة 000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## كميل الفضلي

شكرا للجهود المبذولة

تحياتي لك اخي وشكري

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم*  
*أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة*  
*معرض طهران الدولي للسيارات*  
*مليار دولار مبيعات السيارات في ايران تقديم :د. حسين محمود**

ساماند .. السيارة الوطنية لايران
شهدت العاصمة الايرانية طهران المعرض الدولي الخامس للسيارات والمعروف باسم 'طياف'، كانت الدورة الاولي لهذا المعرض قد بدأت عام 1999 كأكبر المعارض الصناعية والتجارية واكثرها شمولا في إيران.
ويشارك في تنظيم المعرض وزارة الصناعة والتعدين ومنظمة التنمية والتطوير الصناعي الايرانية (أيدرو) والاتحاد الايراني لصناع السيارات (ياه) واتحاد ايران لمصنعي قطع الغيار (يامبا) ومجموعة من شركات صناعة السيارات منها مجموعة خوضرو الصناعية ومجموعة سايبا وشركات سابكو وسازه . أما تنفيذ المعرض فتقوم به شركة أيدرو.

والأهداف المعلنة لهذا المعرض هي تطوير مشروعات مشتركة اجنبية واجتذاب الاستثمارات الاجنبية في مجال صناعة السيارات والدراجات النارية واجراء بحوث الخدمات الفنية والهندسية والتصميم والمواد الخام ولوازم السيارات وصيانة واصلاح السيارات. كما يتوسع المعرض ليشمل السكك الحديدية والطيران والبحرية وخدمات مابعد البيع وقطع الغيار بانواعها. 
وتحظي صناعة السيارات بأولوية في ايران. ويتضح هذا من خلال تليقها أفضلية المعاملة في استثمارات الدولة وتخصيص موارد النقد الاجنبي. 
واعتبارا من عام 2001 أصبحت كل وحدات تصنيع السيارات في ايران مكتفية ذاتيا من ناحية توفير موارد الصرف الاجنبي. ورغم ان صناعة السيارات في ايران تتأثر مثل غيرها بالحالة الاقتصادية الا انها أقل عرضة للازمات التي تتعرض لها باقي القطاعات في ايران. 
 
حافلة من إنتاج إيران خودرو

وتشير الدراسات إلي ان معدل نمو هذه الصناعة بين 1994 و1998 وصل الي 30 % أي خمس مرات أكبر من أي قطاع آخر و8 مرات أكبر من معدل النمو الاقتصادي في ايران. وخلال نفس الفترة وفرت هذه الصناعة 235 الف فرصة عمل. وقد تحسنت الأجور رغم مطالبة هذا القطاع بتوخي الحذر عند رفع الرواتب، كذلك فإن الصعوبات السياسية قد أثرت علي حجم المبيعات. 
والطلب المحلي وامكانيات التصدير متوافرة وكثيرة، لكن المشكلة هي كثرة شركات صناعة السيارات العاملة داخل ايران. وهناك خطط للخصخصة وبالطبع تعرقلها البيروقراطية والقوانين العتيقة. اما الحكومة فهي تشجع الانتاج المحلي من خلال المشاريع المشتركة، بهدف تحديد وتقييد الواردات من السيارات. وتعاني صناعة السيارات الايرانية من مشكلة الجودة والنوعية وعرقلة اصدار القرارات بسبب الاقتصاد المركزي المخطط. 
 
صنعت أكثر من مليون سيارة في إيران خلال السنة الماضية 
وصناعة السيارات المحلية في ايران نشيطة منذ 40 عاما، وهي تحت سيطرة الدولة علي نطاق واسع. وطبقا للمادة 37 من الميزانية القومية من المفترض ان تنقل الدولة الملكية إلي القطاع الخاص خلال الخطة الخمسية الحالية (2000­2005)، وأفضل مايمكن التوصل إليه هو الخصخصة الجزئية كما في حالة خوضرو التي مايزال يملك 45 % من رأسمالها منظمة التنمية والتطوير (ايدرو).
وأول موديل وصل إلي ايران هو فورد T في أعوام الثلاثينيات واشتهرت في ايران باسم 'حاملات الدخان'. 


وفي عام 1955 وصل ماكان يتم استيراده سنويا الي 10 آلاف سيارة.. وفي عام 1958 تم إنشاء أول خط تجميع لسيارات جيب، بينما بدأت الصناعة الانجليزية الشريك القريب للصناعة الايرانية بادخال خطوط تجميع 'لاندروفر' و'مورات'. وتوسعت القدرات الصناعية بشكل كبير في اعوام السبعينيات عندما ضاعفت أزمة البترول من عائدات ايران عدة مرات. وفي عام 1979 أصبحت ايران أول دولة خارج الولايات المتحدة تقوم بتجميع طرازات كاديلاك. كذلك زادت الواردات حيث لم يستطع الصناع المحليون تلبية الطلب المحلي الذي ازداد اتساعا. 
ومع الثورة الاسلامية عام 1979 والحرب العراقية الايرانية (80­1988) شهدت صناعة السيارات الايرانية تراجعا، بعد تأميم هذه الصناعة عقب الثورة، فيما وصف بأنه اجراء مؤقت، لكن الحرب العراقية شجعت علي قيام اقتصاد مركزي لتوجيه الصناعات نحو السلع الحربية. وقل الطلب المحلي في الثمانينيات وكذلك الاستثمار. 
 
يحظى البنزين في إيران بدعم حكومي، و يباع نظير خمس تكلفته الحقيقية 
وبعد الحرب ارتفعت اسعار البترول وكذلك الطلب علي السيارات الذي سجل رقما قياسيا في عام 1993­ 1994 ليصل الي 90 الف سيارة سنويا. ومنذ ذلك الوقت والاقتصاد الايراني يعاني من استنزاف الصرف الاجنبي وزيادة الديون. وفي عام 1993 صدرت قوانين ايرانية تشدد علي الاستيراد وتقيده برسوم مرتفعة وتعطي حوافز للمنتجين المحليين'. 
واليوم تعتبر صناعة السيارات من الصناعات الاستراتيجية الهامة في ايران، ليس فقط لحجم العمالة فيها (400 الف عامل عام 1998) وانما لانها تشكل 2.5 % من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي و18 % من اجمالي سلع القيمة المضافة في البلاد. وتقترب المبيعات من 9000 بليون ريال ايراني (أكثر من مليار دولار). وتشجع الحكومة القطاع الخاص لدخول صناعة السيارات ومكوناتها. 
ولاتزال قضية نوعية المكونات وتشطيب السيارة من القضايا المحرجة في صناعة السيارات الايرانية. ورغم الحصول علي العديد من شهادات الايزو 2.9000 إلا انها فشلت في تحقيق نوعية مقبولة.
وكان مكتب المرشد الاعلي لايران اية الله علي خامئني قد اصدر بيانا نفي فيه الشائعات التي تروج في الشارع الايراني بأنه يحصل علي نسبة من حصيلة مبيعات السيارات المصنعة محليا في ايران. هذه الشائعات التي يروج لها بصفة خاصة سائقو التاكسيات في العاصمة طهران حيث يدعون أن اية الله خامئني يحصل علي مايدعي ضريبة دينية قدرها ثلث ثمن بيع اي سيارة مصنعة محليا. وقد ارجع العديد من هؤلاء السائقين سر ارتفاع السيارة الرديئة الصنع بايكان الي هذه الضريبة. وقال هؤلاء ان بايكان مبنية اساسا علي طراز السيارة البريطانية هيلمان هانتر موديل 1960 وتباع ب7500 دولار وهي لاتستحق ابدا هذ السعر. 






بشار الاسد في سيارة ايرانية سورية  
ومن الشركات الرئيسية الاخري ايران خوضرو التي انتجت اول سيارة ايرانية وطورت محركها مع بيجو الفرنسية التي تعتبر حليفها الاستراتيجي، وتنتج معها بيجو 405 باسم 'بارس' وتبيع باقي طرازات بيجو في السوق الايرانية التي تسيطر علي 64 % منها واذا عدنا مرة اخري الي بايكان نقول انها أكثر السيارات الشعبية في ايران اذ تبيع 140 الف وحدة سنويا، وتحظي بتشجيع وتعزيز من الحكومة الايرانية مما يزيد من الشكوك والشائعات التي ذكرناها أنفا وهناك شركة سايبا التي تأسست عام 1967 لتجميع سيتروين الفرنسية كما انها توزع رينو وكيا ونيسان وتسيطر علي 30 % من السوق. 
وقد عرضت خوضرو السيارة الايرانية الوطنية التي اتخذت اسم 'ساماند' والتي عرضت نماذجها التجريبية في معرض العام الماضي تحت اسم 'اكسV' من 6 موديلات، وهي كما هو معروف من تصميم ايراني ومحرك تم تطويره بالتعاون مع بيجو وهناك شركة فانيت التي تنتج مازدا ودايو، وقدمت في المعرض مازدا 323 التي يتم تجميعها في ايران. 

مشاركة حيوية

ويقول عبدالله حسيني عضو اللجنة الصناعية في مجلس الشوري الاسلامي بان اقامة المعارض الدولية للسيارات تسهم في تدعيم العلاقات التجاربة بين الشركات المحلية والاجنبية، مما سيكون له اثره في تطوير الصناعة الوطنية الايرانية للسيارات. 
ووصف مشاركة الشركات الاجنبية في المعرض بانها حيوية جدا وهي دليل تطور وتساهم في ايجاد التنافس والمحفزات لدي الشركات المنتجة للسيارات في البلاد. 
وفي افتتاح المعرض الدولي الخامس قال وزير الصناعة الايراني ايشاغ جانجيري ان ايران تطمح لان تكون مصدرا اقليميا للسيارات وتوقع ان يكفي الانتاج المحلي الطلب علي السيارات بحلول عام .2007 
ومن السيارات التي حظيت باهتمام كبير في المعرض ويؤمل ان تنتج في ايران ضمن المشروعات المشتركة ، فولكس فاجن جول (احدي نسخ جولف) وبولو وبورا. ولكن المسئول الاقليمي لفولكس فاجن يقول ان المفاوضات مستمرة منذ 20 سنة وان السوق الايرانية جيدة بالنسبة للمنتجات الألمانية. كذلك شاركت في المعرض 'بروتون' من ماليزيا وهي تأمل في ان تحصل من السوق علي حصة كبيرة من خلال مشاركة الشركات الايرانية في تصنيع المكونات. 
وتدرس 'بروتون' حاليا جدوي تصنيع ارينابيك أب في ايران.
وقال تنجو مهاليل عارف الرئيس التنفيذي لبروتون في معرض طهران الدولي الخامس ان هناك جهودتا للتعجيل بانتاج سيارات بروتون في ايران. 
وتتولي 'خوضرو' حاليا تجميع وتسويق بروتون ويرا 1.5 لتر بناقل يدوي وايروباك. كذلك تلقت موديلات ارينا و'واجا' و'ساتريا جي تي أي' ردود فعل طيبة بعد عرضها لأول مرة في المعرض.
يذكرأن المعرض الرابع عام 2002 اجتذب نحو 1.7 مليون زائر وقد قفز العدد هذا العام الي 2 مليون* 
*اليكم المزيد عن بعض صور السيارات الايرانية*  

**





** 

** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 

*دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000 والسلام*

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم*  
*اليكم المزيد من الروائع الايرانية ومفخرتكم العالمية يا شيعة الحرية*  

 
جانب من المنسوجات 
السجاد الإيراني ... ألوان ونقوش وروائح  
*نبذة تأريخية عن السجاد الايراني* 
تعد صناعة السجاد الايراني من اقدم الصناعات اليدوية في ايران وقد اكد المهتمون بالتراث بان اول سجادة في العالم قد صنعت في ايران قبل 2500 عام وقد عثر عليها تحت الثلوج في مقبرة بازريك.
ويعود تاريخ هذه الصناعة الى عهود ما قبل الاسلام، فقد اشتهر العصر الساساني بهذه الصنعة وكان سجاد بهارستان انذاك قد اكتسب اهمية كبيرة وشاعت شهرته بحسن الالوان ودقة النقوش وأناقة النسج وكما يروي المؤرخون بانه كان ينسج منذ ذلك الحين بخيوط من الذهب والفضة ويرصع احيانا بالاحجار الكريمة.
واستمرت صناعة السجاد الايراني في التطور بعد دخول الاسلام الى بلاد فارس وتم ابداع نقوش جديدة وتصاميم هندسية مستوحاة من العمارة الاسلامية حيث القباب والاقواس والأهلّة.
ثم بلغت صناعة السجاد الايراني ذروتها في عصر الدولة الصفوية حيث دخل عنصر جديد على التصاميم والنقوش وهو عنصر الطبيعة كالطيور والحيوانات والنباتات والزهور المتناسقة كما تم اضافة الحاشية الى السجاد.
ومن ثم بدأ السجاد الايراني ينتشر على نطاق واسع ويصل الى اصقاع بعيدة من العالم في العصر القاجاري.
ومن أهم انماط النقوش المتبعة في نسج السجاد هي : هراتي، سرطاني، زهري، شاه عباسي، ميناخالي، حنائي، بيدمجنون، جوشقاني وترنجي 
 

وتتم حياكته بالصوف والحرير والقطن. وتعتبر بعض أنواعه من أغلى السجاد في العالم حيث تصل عدد عقده الى مليون عقدة من القدم المربعة لبعض الانواع، وهو أهم و أغلى السجاد اليدوي على الإطلاق و المشهور منه أنواع : باختيار , همزان , أصفهان , كرمان , كاشان , شيراز , تبريز و نلاحظ إنها مناطق إنتاج السجاد و لكل منها طراز معروف حيث يمكن بنظرة واحدة من خبراء السجاد معرفة أصل البلد الإيراني المنتتج له . فمثلاً الكاشان يمتاز بوجود رسومات أغصان و زراف و طاؤوس و يدخل فيه كثير من الخيوط الحريرية أما الشيرازي فيميزه وجود أشكال هندسية بدائية تتميز بالألوان الطوبي و الأحمر مع البيج الفاتح أما التبريزي فمليء بالحيوانات الصغيرة و أوراق النباتات في وسط و أطراف السجادة . و في إيران قلما تستخدم المواد الكيماوية في صبغ السجاد حيث يكثر استخدام الأصباغ الطبيعية النباتية باستثناء اللون الأحمر القرمزي الذي يأخذونه من البقة القرمزية الهندية . و تعرف العقدة المستخدمة في السجاد الإيراني بالعقدة العجمية .  
 

*إنجاز أكبر سجادة في العالم لمسجد الشيخ زايد في أبوظبي*  

 

وتم في صناعة السجادة استخدام حوالي 30 طنا من الصوف و
15 طنا من القطن واشرف على هذا المشروع أكثر من 50 خبيرا في مجال 
صناعة السجاد الفاخر. وتحتوي السجادة على خمس ميداليات ضخمة المساحة تتموضع ما بين الزهور الإيرانية التقليدية التي تضفي طابعا من الفخامة على 
السجادة الخضراء.. كما تم استخدام 25 لونا مستخلصا من الأعشاب التقليدية 
متعددة المصادر مثل جذور المدر المزروعة محليا وقشور البوميقرانيت والنت 
وعروق أوراق الشجر. ويبلغ عدد العقد 40 عقدة لكل 6،5 سنتيمتر بمجموع
2،5 مليار عقدة لكامل السجادة وقد تم تنفيذها في 3 ورش ضخمة تحتل مساحة 
مبنية قدرها 5 آلاف متر مربع بمقاطعة خرسان شرق إيران. وبلغ وزن السجادة 
بعد اكتمالها حوالي 45 طناً وهي تجمع بين النوعية الفاخرة والجودة والمواد 
الأرقى لتكون بذلك عنصراً متفرداً يرتقي إلى مستوى هذا المسجد . يذكر أن الشركة المصنعة 
للسجادة العملاقة سوف تضمنها لمدة 10 سنوات من تاريخ الإنجاز. 
 
 
 

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*ارفعوا هاماتكم* 

*ايران وانجاز طبي جديد بعد علاج الايدز
*



تقرير خاص قناة المنار – زينب عزير /
 
حققت الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية انجازاً طبياً جديداً باكتشاف علاج جديد لمرض النخاع الشوكي وهذا الانجاز النوعي هو الثاني خلال أيام عشرة الفجر. 
فأمام الضغوط الغربية والتهديدات بمزيد من الحصار تواجه الجمهوريةُ الإسلامية الإيرانية الموقف بمزيد من الابتكارات العلمية والانجازات الطبية التي تقدم علاجات لبعض الأمراض المستعصية. فبعد أيام قليلة من الإعلان عن اكتشاف دواء لمرضى الايدز قدم باحثون إيرانيون انجازا طبيا جديدا لمرضى النخاع الشوكي لاقى انعكاسات ايجابية لدى المرضى الذين بدأوا يتلقون العلاج به.

 الرئيس الإيراني محمود احمدي نجاد وخلال مراسم تكريم الباحثين في مجال النخاع الشوكي خلال أيام "عشرة الفجر" هنأ الشعبَ والعاملين في مجال الطب على هذا الانجاز الذي اعتبره واحدا من انجازات ومكاسب الثورة الإسلامية.

 ورأى أن السر يكمن في الاعتماد على الذات وهو يُعتبر مفتاح رقي وسمو الشعوب، وشدد احمدي نجاد على دعم 
الحكومة القوي للبحوث والدراسات العلمية وحث وزيرَ الصحة كامران لنكراني على بذل المزيد من الجهود لمواصلة الدراسات والبحوث الخاصة في المجال الطبي مؤكدا استعداد الحكومة لتوفير كل المصادر المادية للمرضى الذين يصعب عليهم دفع نفقات العلاج. 

ووصف الرئيس الإيراني مناسبة انتصار الثورة الإسلامية بالنافذة التي دخل منها النور لإضاءة الدرب أمام الشعب الإيراني وشعوب العالم كافة ، معتبرا أن هذه الأيام بمثابة عودة البشرية إلى الفطرة الإلهية والقيم التي اندثرت لقرون مضت. 

وإذا كانت الدول الغربية تتذرع ببرنامج إيران النووي لتفرض قيودا على الجمهورية الإسلامية فان إيران تأمل الإفادة من المجال النووي لتطوير قطاعات مدنية عدة ومن بينها الصحة.


دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## LUCKY

الله يحفظ الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه 


و اسال الله لهم التقدم و الازدهار 

شكراً اخي ضوي ضوي على المجهود الاكثر من رااااائع

الله يوفقك و يجزيك خير الدنيا و الاخره 

تحياتي

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> الله يحفظ الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه 
> و اسال الله لهم التقدم و الازدهار 
> شكراً اخي ضوي ضوي على المجهود الاكثر من رااااائع
> الله يوفقك و يجزيك خير الدنيا و الاخره 
> 
> تحياتي




السلام عليكم 
أشكر لك متابعتك المتواصلة ، وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ، واليكم المزيد من الفخر والاعتزاز 
*مركز البحوث الالكتروني الايراني تطور وموثوق به* 
ان مركز البحوث الالكترونية الايرانية(IERC) بصفته مؤسسة علمية وتربوية وخاصة بالبحوث بفضلفرق نشطاء في مجالات البحوث الالكترونية والاتصالاتواجهزة معالجة المعلومات(المايكروبروسسر) والالكترونياتالصّغريّة والبصريات والرادارات. وقد تم تأسيس هذا المركزبناءاً علي قرار المجلس الاعلي لصناعات الالكترونياتالايرانية (IEI) في حزيران عام 1997 وحازعلي تأييدوموافقة مجلس التنمية في وزارة العلوم والبحوث والتكنولوجيافي تموز عام 1998.

*الاهداف الرئيسية لمركز ابحاث الالكترونيات الايرانية هي عبارة عن:*

·تعريف وتقييم وتجهيز متطلبات شركات البحوث التابعة للمركز.
·تدوين السياسة وتنفيذ جاهزية مقترحات البحوث في مجالات الالكترونيات والاتصالاتوالالكترونيات البصرية والليزر وشبه الموصلات وبرامج الحاسوب.  

تركيبة مركزابحاث الالكترونيات الايرانية:
تحتوي IERC علي سته مراكز كل واحد منها مقامة في احدفروع IEI  وهذه المراكز هي عبارةعن:

1-مركز شيراز لبحوث صناعات الالكترونيات.
2-مركز ابحاث الاتصالات.
3-مركز ابحاث شبه الموصلات.
4-مركز ابحاث الصناعات البصرية الايرانية.
5-مركز ابحاث اسمي الالكترونيات.
6-مجموعة ابحاث I.T.

*موثوق وجدير بالاعتماد وموفر *  تحظي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية (IEI) بتجارب ثلاثة عقود وست شركات تابعة وجهد3200 موظف ماهر لكي تتحول الي ظاهرة تنافسية بين الشركات المنتجة للالكترونيات الحربية‌ وكذلك الكترونيات التقنيات العالية وانظمة الاتصالات عن بعد. وبما انها تمتاز بكونها تجمعاً رائداً في مجال الالكترونيات الايرانية فانها تنشط في مجالات البصريات المتعددة الاشكال والبصريات الكهربائية والليزر والاتصالات والاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية والانظمة الامنية والاتصالات تحت الماء والالكترونيات الحربية وصنع انابيب الرادارات واعادة تأهيلها وكذلك اجهزة اطلاق الصواريخ.

ان المقدرة الانتاجية المتطورة لشركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية قد تجسدت حديثا في عرض مصهر (فيوز) راديويي تقاربي يسمي ب M203-A . بما ان هذا المصهر يوفر سرعة دوران  قدره 2000RPM فقد صمم M203-A بصورة يمكن الاستفادة منه في قذائف المدافع من عيار 105 الي 203 مليمتر وكذلك في صواريخ عيار 122 مليمتر وفي رشاشات البحرية عيار 75 مليمتراً. ان هذا المصهر الذي يعمل بمولد يدار بالهواء لا يترك اي مجال لتسرب الطاقة الكامنة او نضوح كيمياوي وفي الوقت ذاته يضمن مدة تخزين طويلة. ان هذه الصناعة قد اولت اهتماماً خاصاً بمعايير السلامة ولذلك فان آلية الاشعال في M203-A توفر ادني مسافة عزل آمنة قدرها 60 متراً. 

ان زمن الضبط المسبق للتأخير في هذا المصهر يبلغ 5/1 ثانية ويمكن تمديده الي 75 ثانية. ولاتنتشر اي موجات خلال فترة التعوق ولايمكن رصد المصهر.تتراوح درجة حرارة تشغيل هذا الفيوز بين –20 الي + 70 درجة سانتيغراد. اما كمامة السرعة فتتراوح بين 470 الي 930 m/s. ان M203-A بوزنه البالغ 620 غراماً يمهد اشتعال القذيفة لتصب حملها الصافي من علي ارتفاع محدد مسبقاً علي الهدف فتحقق اقصي حد من الاضرار. يبلغ الارتفاع الاسمي لانفجار هذا المصهر ثمانية امتار. تدعي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية بان مصهرها سهل الاستعمال وآمن وموثوق وجدير بالاعتماد. 

  تحظي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية (IEI) بتجارب ثلاثة عقود وست شركات تابعة وجهد3200 موظف ماهر لكي تتحول الي ظاهرة تنافسية بين الشركات المنتجة للالكترونيات الحربية‌ وكذلك الكترونيات التقنيات العالية وانظمة الاتصالات عن بعد. وبما انها تمتاز بكونها تجمعاً رائداً في مجال الالكترونيات الايرانية فانها تنشط في مجالات البصريات المتعددة الاشكال والبصريات الكهربائية والليزر والاتصالات والاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية والانظمة الامنية والاتصالات تحت الماء والالكترونيات الحربية وصنع انابيب الرادارات واعادة تأهيلها وكذلك اجهزة اطلاق الصواريخ. ان المقدرة الانتاجية المتطورة لشركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية قد تجسدت حديثا في عرض مصهر (فيوز) راديويي تقاربي يسمي ب M203-A . 

بما ان هذا المصهر يوفر سرعة دوران  قدره 2000RPM فقد صمم M203-A بصورة يمكن الاستفادة منه في قذائف المدافع من عيار 105 الي 203 مليمتر وكذلك في صواريخ عيار 122 مليمتر وفي رشاشات البحرية عيار 75 مليمتراً. ان هذا المصهر الذي يعمل بمولد يدار بالهواء لا يترك اي مجال لتسرب الطاقة الكامنة او نضوح كيمياوي وفي الوقت ذاته يضمن مدة تخزين طويلة. ان هذه الصناعة قد اولت اهتماماً خاصاً بمعايير السلامة ولذلك فان آلية الاشعال في M203-A توفر ادني مسافة عزل آمنة قدرها 60 متراً. ان زمن الضبط المسبق للتأخير في هذا المصهر يبلغ 5/1 ثانية ويمكن تمديده الي 75 ثانية. ولاتنتشر اي موجات خلال فترة التعوق ولايمكن رصد المصهر.

تتراوح درجة حرارة تشغيل هذا الفيوز بين –20 الي + 70 درجة سانتيغراد. اما كمامة السرعة فتتراوح بين 470 الي 930 m/s. ان M203-A بوزنه البالغ 620 غراماً يمهد اشتعال القذيفة لتصب حملها الصافي من علي ارتفاع محدد مسبقاً علي الهدف فتحقق اقصي حد من الاضرار. يبلغ الارتفاع الاسمي لانفجار هذا المصهر ثمانية امتار. تدعي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية بان مصهرها سهل الاستعمال وآمن وموثوق وجدير بالاعتماد.   

تحظي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية (IEI) بتجارب ثلاثة عقود وست شركات تابعة وجهد3200 موظف علي الهدف فتحقق اقصي حد من الاضرار. يبلغ الارتفاع الاسمي لانفجار هذا المصهر ثمانية امتار.
 تدعي شركة الصناعات الالكترونية الايرانية بان مصهرها سهل الاستعمال وآمن وموثوق وجدير بالاعتماد

كل يوم مفاجأة ..
من شباب إيران الأبطال في كل الميادين ...


فهذا شاب استطاع التوصل إلى تقنية لنقل الطاقة بدون الحاجة إلى أسلاك
أي أنك تستطيع شحن موبايلك بدون واير مثل نقل البيانات عن طريق (البلوتوث)
وهذه التقنية جاري البحث فيها في اليابان منذ فترة ولكن حتى الآن لانتيجة من علماء اليابان

يذكرني هذا الأمر بكلام للإمام الخميني (رضوان الله عليه) : لاتفكروا في أي وقت أنكم لا تستطيعون .. فكروا دائما أنكم تستطيعون .. فكروا دائما أن الله معكم

صدقت والله ياروح الله
وهذه ثمار نصائحك تظهر كل يوم

إلى الأمام يا جمهورية الإسلام
 

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## LUCKY

يقشعر بدني كلما سمعت انجازات الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه 

وفقهم الله لما فيه الخير و الصلاح 

و حماهم الله بقوته التي لا تقهر 

و الى الامام يا بلاد الابطال 

اشكرك على التواصل الراااائع 

تحياتي

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> يقشعر بدني كلما سمعت انجازات الجمهوريه الاسلاميه الايرانيه 
> 
> 
> وفقهم الله لما فيه الخير و الصلاح 
> 
> و حماهم الله بقوته التي لا تقهر 
> 
> و الى الامام يا بلاد الابطال 
> 
> ...







السلام عليكم 

أشكر لك تواصلك الكريم ، وأتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام 

إشمخ برأسك لانك شيعي وهي ايران 
*إيران*







إيران 
تقع الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي لقارة آسيا، ويبلغ عدد سكان إيران 68.688.443 مليون (عام 2006) يشكل المسلمون 98% من عدد السكان

إيران - البترول 
قفزت الجمهورية الاسلامية الإيرانية للمرتبة الثانية على العالم منذ عام ‏2003‏ وحتى الآن باحتياطي نفطي بلغ ‏125.8‏ مليار برميل يشكل نحو ‏11.8‏% من إجمالي الاحتياطي النفطي العالمي‏ بعد أن كانت تحتل المرتبة الرابعة في عام 2000، كما تنتج يوميًا 4 مليون برميل وتعتمد إيران بشكل أساسي على النفط الذي يمثل حوالي 80% من صادراتها التي تبلغ 2.4 مليون برميل تذهب 60% منها لدول آسيا كاليابان والصين. 

إيران - الغاز الطبيعي 
تمتلك إيران احتياطي ضخم من الغاز الطبيعي يبلغ نحو ‏26.618‏ مليار متر مكعب‏ مما يشكل نحو‏15.5 %‏ من إجمالي الاحتياطي العالمي من الغاز‏،‏ وبما يضع إيران في المرتبة الثانية عالميا بعد روسيا التي تحتل مركز الصدارة‏، وهذا الاحتياطي الضخم يعني أن إيران تشكل ركنا أساسيا لاستقرار إمدادات النفط والغاز عالميا في الأجل الطويل‏، فضلا عن امتلاكها لقاعدة صناعية معقولة خاصة في التصنيع العسكري وصناعة السيارات والبتروكيماويات. 

إيران - الثروة المعدنية 
تعد إيران واحدة من أغنى بلاد العالم من حيث ما تمتلكه من احتياطات معدنية مؤكدة تقدر ب 27 مليار طن حيث يوجد بالبلاد 3800 منجم منتشرة فى مختلف ربوعها، وتنتج الصناعة الإيرانية 56 نوعا مختلفا من المعادن، حيث يتم استخراج 150 مليون طن من المعادن سنويا، هذا ويساهم التعدين بحوالي 9% من الناتج الوطني الإجمالي ومن أهم المعادن الكروميت والفحم والنحاس وخام الحديد والرصاص والزنك. 

إيران - الموقع الاستراتيجي 
تتمتع إيران بموقع استراتيجي هام على الصعيد الدولي في مختلف المجالات الجغرافية والسياسية والثقافية والاقتصادية حيث تربط مجموعة دول جنوب غرب آسيا بدول آسيا الوسطي والقوقاز ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط، وبعبارة أخرى ترتبط قارة أوروبا بالدول الواقعة في غرب ووسط آسيا عبر إيران، لذلك تحظى إيران بأهمية كبيرة على الصعيد الدولي بسبب موقعها الاستراتيجي الهام. 

إيران - القوة النووية 
في شهر إبريل 2006 أعلن الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد رسميا انضمام بلاده إلى نادي الدول التي تمتلك تكنولوجيا نووية، وقال في كلمة ألقاها بمدينة مشهد إن طهران نجحت في تخصيب اليورانيوم واستكمال دورة الوقود النووي لأغراض سلمية. 

إيران - التقدم العسكري 
تمكن الإيرانيون منذ انتهاء الحرب الإيرانية العراقية من تحقيق انجازات مهمة في مجال الصناعات الحربية، كما يبلغ الجيش النظامي الإيراني حوالي 260.000 جندي وضابط، وتعمد إيران إلى التطوير المستمر لقدراتها العسكرية مما جعلها من أقوى الدول في المنطقة العربية عسكريًا، كما يوجد لديها "وحدات عشاق الشهادة" من الشبان الإيرانيين ومتطوعين من الدول العربية والإسلامية المجاورة لإيران ممن يخضعون لتدريبات عسكرية استعدادًا للقيام بأعمال فدائية حال الحرب. 

إيران - الاقتصاد الإيراني 
الاقتصاد الإيراني يعد واحدًا من أكبر اقتصادات المنطقة العربية وهو بالتحديد ثالث أكبر هذه الاقتصادات بعد تركيا والسعودية، وأشارت بيانات البنك الدولي في تقريره عن التنمية في العالم 2006‏ إلى أن الناتج القومي الإجمالي الإيراني قد بلغ نحو ‏154‏ مليار دولار عام ‏2004،‏ و 170‏ مليار دولار على الأقل في عام ‏2005،‏ وقد بلغ متوسط معدل النمو السنوي للناتج المحلي الإجمالي الإيراني نحو ‏6.4‏% سنويا في الفترة من عام ‏2002‏ حتي عام ‏2005‏ وهو مستوى نمو لافت ومتميز. 

إيران - الموارد البشرية 
تبلغ مساحة إيران 195.648.1 كيلومتر مربع وهي بذلك تعد البلد السابع عشر من حيث كبر المساحة في العالم، بلغ عدد سكان الجمهورية الإيرانية 68 مليون نسمة في عام 2006 تشكل الفئة العمرية ما بين 15- 65 عامًا 69% من إجمالي عدد السكان، وجدير بالذكر أن القطاع الصناعي يستوعب 25% من قوة العمل بينما يستوعب القطاع الزراعي 28% منها، كما تبلغ قوة الجيش الايراني ما يزيد عن 260 ألف جندي. 

إيران - نحو الاكتفاء الذاتي 
يساهم قطاع الزراعة بـ 23% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للجمهورية الإيرانية، كما يستوعب 28% من العمالة المحلية، ومما يدعو للتفاؤل إعلان وزير الزراعة الإيراني أن إيران ستحقق الاكتفاء الذاتي في انتاج أغلب المحاصيل الزراعية كالذرة والسكر خلال الاعوام الأربعة القادمة أي بحلول عام 2010، وجدير بالذكر أن حجم الإنتاج الإيراني من القمح 9.500 ألف طن، الشعير 2423 ألف طن، الأرز 1990 ألف طن، كما تبلغ مساحة الغابات في إيران 4 مليون هكتاراً و تبلغ مساحة المراعي 90 مليون هكتارًا. 

إيران - صناعة الطائرات 
استطاعت الجمهورية الإيرانية اقتحام مجال تصنيع الطائرات ووصل متوسط انتاجها السنوي إلى 50 طائرة فوق الخفيفة، ويتراوح سعرها بين 300 مليون إلى مليار ريال إيراني، كما أن لهذه الطائرات استخدامات كثيرة سواء زراعية أو عسكرية أو شرطية أو شخصية. 

إيران - صناعة السيارات 
شهدت الجمهورية الإيرانية طفرة ملحوظة في القطاع الصناعي حيث يساهم بـ 18% من إجمالي الناتج المحلي الايراني، وتعتبر صناعة السيارات من الصناعات الأساسية التي ترمز للتقدم الإيراني، حيث تبلغ صادرات إيران من السيارات أكثر من 80 مليون دولار، كما تفرض ايران قيودًا على السيارات المستوردة لإتاحة الفرصة لتنشيط الصناعة المحلية والنهوض بها، حيث وصل إنتاجها إلى مليون سيارة سنويًا، وتهدف إلى إنتاج مليون ونصف مليون سيارة في عام 2007. 

إيران - السجاد الإيراني 
تحظى صناعة السجاد في الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية بأهمية خاصة نظرًا للشهرة العالمية التي يحظى بها السجاد الإيراني، ويحتل السجاد المرتبة الثانية في الصادرات الإيرانية بعد النفط، ويشكل مصدر رزق لثمانية ملايين شخص في البلاد، وقد حدث تراجع متكرر لحجم الصثادرات الإيرانية من السجاد نظرًا للمنافسة الشديدة مع دول آسيوية مثل الهند وباكستان، وقد بلغت صادرات إيران من السجاد اليدوي 471 مليون و 700 ألف دولار في عام 2005، بعد أن كانت 1.6 مليار دولار في عام 1994. 

إيران - الأحجار الكريمة 
الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية مليئة بالكنوز، وبالفعل تحتل صادرات الفيروز والأحجار الكريمة المرتبة الثانية في صادرات إيران من الصناعات اليدوية، فتصل لقرابة (50) مليون دولار سنويًا بما يعادل 9% من الصادرات اليدوية الإيرانية. 

إيران - المكسرات الإيرانية 
تبلغ صادرات إيران من المكسرات أكثر من 600 مليون دولار سنويًا أغلبها من الفستق الذي تزيد حجم صادراته عن 400 مليون دولار سنويًا، وعن وكالة مهر للأنباء أن أكبر الدول التي يتم التصدير إليها حسب الترتيب الإمارات العربية المتحدة أكثر من 100 مليون دولار، هونغ كونغ 85 مليون دولار، ألمانيا 65 مليون دولار، روسيا 55 مليون دولار، أسبانيا 40 مليون دولار.

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*قائد الثورة الاسلامية : الشعب الايراني سيحول كل تهديد وحظر الى فرصة للتقدم*

اكد قائد الثورة الاسلامية آية الله العظمى السيد علي الخامنئي ان الشعب الايراني ومثلما كان في السابق سيتصدى لاي تهديد وحظر وسيحول تهديدات الاعداء الى فرص لمواصلة التقدم والشموخ.

واشار آية الله العظمى الخامنئي الى ان الشعب الايراني العظيم قدم الكثير من اجل انتصار الثورة الاسلامية منها مقاومته على مدى ثمانية اعوام من الحرب المفروضة وتقديم الشهداء في التصدي للارهاب الاعمى في الثمانينات ومواجهة التهديدات والحظر الاقتصادي , وما زال مقتدرا ومصمما في هذا الميدان.

واشار قائد الثورة الاسلامية الى التهديدات المتكررة التي يطلقها الاستكبار خلال العامين الاخيرين بشأن الحظر والحصار الاقتصادي على الشعب الايراني مضيفا : ان الشعب الايراني ومنذ اوائل الثورة كان تحت حصار وحظر الاعداء ولكنه بالاعتماد على امكانياته الذاتية , حول هذه التهديدات الى فرص للتقدم والاستقلال والثقة بالنفس , وعلى هذا الاساس فان هذا الشعب العظيم لايخشى الحصار الاقتصادي.

واشار سماحته الى ان هدف المحاولات السياسية والدعائية المحمومة للمعسكر الرأسمالي هو ارغام الشعب الايراني على التخلي عن جميع حقوقه ومن بينها التقنية النووية والعزة والاستقلال واتخاذ القرار والتطور العلمي , مضيفا : ان اعداء الشعب الايراني مرتبكون حيال تطور هذا البلد ويزيدون من ضغوطهم , ولكن الشعب الايراني سيحول اي حظر وحصار الى مجال لتعزيز التطور.

وتابع قائلا : ان وسائل الاعلام الاجنبية تحاول ان تحول اية مسالة حتى الحوادث الطبيعية مثل الجفاف وقضايا مثل الغلاء التي هي ظاهرة عالمية , الى عامل لممارسة الضغوط على الشعب والمسؤولين الايرانيين , لذلك يجب ان يتوخى الشعب الحذر في هذا المجال.

واشار سماحته الى تسمية العام الجديد بعام الابداع قائلا : يجب ان يتحول كل مختبر وجامعة وحوزة علمية ودائرة ومصنع ومزرعة هذا العام الى ساحة لظهور ابداعات المبدعين لكي تتمكن هذه المجموعة من الابداعات من المضي بالبلاد الى الامام من خلال عبورها المحطات الهامة.

*وهذا التصريح الذي لم تجرؤ أي دولة عربية أو اسلامية على البوح به ، ها هو ينطلق من ايران الاسلام 
*
*ردا على تصريحات مشابهة لبن أليعازر*
*جنرال إيراني يهدد بإزالة إسرائيل إذا هاجمت بلاده*إيران ستنظم استعراضا عسكريا كبيرا الخميس خلال يوم جيشها الوطني (الفرنسية-أرشيف)


وكان تصريح سابق للرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد بأنه "يجب محو إسرائيل من على الخريطة" قد أغضب إسرائيل وحلفاءها.

وأفاد متحدث عسكري ايراني أن ايران بأمكانها أن تطلق أكثر من 11000 أحد عشر ألف صاروخ في الدقيقة الاولى لاي عدوان محتمل عليها 
ويعتبر هذا العدد كاف لتدمير أغلب أو جميع القواعد العسكرية الامركية وتدمير الكيان الصهيوني بالكامل في مدى هذه الصواريخ 
ايران على الحق ولذا هي لا تخاف إن وقع الموت عليها أو هي وقعت عليه 
فتابعوا جهودكم وتقدمكم  يا أمة نصرة الاسلام ، في الوقت الذي تخلى عنه الاعراب والاذناب 


دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

*السينما الإيرانية* 


 
*افخروا بتشيعكم ، فالعالم عرفكم وسيعرفكم عبر من رفعوا هاماتكم* 

*يرجع سبب أدراجي الى موضوع السينما الايرانية الى سببين :*
*الأول :* أن السينما الإيرانية بحد ذاتها تشكل ظاهرة تستحق المتابعة بكونها استطاعت خلال وقت قصير أن تصل للعالمية وتفرض نفسها في المحافل والمهرجانات السينمائية المتعددة على الرغم من الضوابط التي قيدت بها نفسها والعوائق التي تواجها خاصة إذا ما قارناه بالسينما العربية سواء المصرية او سينما المغرب العربي التي تبدي تفلتا شبيها بالسينماءات الغربية .

*الثاني :* هو أن السينما الإيرانية تعد الأنموذج الأقرب لما يمكن أن نسميه بالسينما الإسلامية وبالذات من حيث درجة المحافظة والبعد عن المشاهد المبتذلة .


*تاريخ السينما الإيرانية :**
*يرجع المؤرخ السينمائي الشهير جورج سادول في كتابه ( تاريخ السينما العالمية ) السينما الإيرانية إلى ما قبل مئة عام ...سنة 1900 يوم أن كان الشاه الإيراني في زيارة لإحدى الدول الأوروبية ورأى المسلاط فأعجب به وأمر بنقله إلى إيران .....بعدها بسنوات كان هناك مجموعة من المخرجين الأوروبيين يقومون بإنتاج وإخراج أفلام إيرانية .

إلا أن ما يهمنا في هذا الموضوع هو سينما العصر الحديث وبالأخص سينما التسعينات الميلادية أي ما بعد الثورة الإسلامية في إيران بالتأكيد .
فمن المعلوم أن الثورة الإيرانية على حكم الشاه في مطلع الثمانينات كانت قد ألقت بظلالها على نواحي متعددة في الحياة الإيرانية ومنها بالتأكيد المجالات الفنية عامة ....ومن هنا يمكننا أن نفهم ذلك الشرط التي تضعه الآن الحكومة الإيرانية على الإنتاج السينمائي من عدم السماح للمرأة بالظهور دون الحجاب الشرعي فضلا عن وجود مشاهد الضم أو التقبيل أو غيرها مما يشكل إخلالا بالأدب العام ...ولذلك فقد كان جميلا ذلك الحديث الذي قالته الكاتبة والمنتجة الإيرانية فريشتيه طائربور موضحة اثر هذه الثورة على الفن الإيراني : 
(....لقد كان أهم إنجاز للثورة هو محاولة صياغة مشروع فكري وعملي مستقل عن مد الأمركة السائد، ولم يكن الفن الذي نتج عن ذلك فناً إيديولوجياً بالنموذج الفن السوفيتي الروسي مثلاً بل أدت مقاطعتنا للسينما الأمريكية الروائية والكرتون وغيرها إلى شحذ طاقاتنا الإبداعية وتنمية أدواتنا الفنية؛ فأنتجنا سينما يمكن وصفها بأنها إنسانية راقية، تحترم القيم ولا تتاجر بجسد المرأة، ولا تغطي بالعنف تفاهة المضمون ولا تعتمد على الإبهار. بل هي سينما بالغة البساطة وتحمل رسالة بالمعنى الإسلامي الحضاري؛ والدليل هو أننا حصدنا عشرات الجوائز الدولية في السنوات العشر الأخيرة في السينما الروائية وسينما الطفل والسينما التسجيلية، بل وتم ترشيح الأفلام الإيرانية للأوسكار لعامين متتالين)[موقع islam-online].

*كيف نجحت السينما الايرانية :**
*ومع هذه الضوابط فإننا لا يمكن أن ننكر مدى النجاح الذي حققته السينما الإيرانية في الآونة الأخيرة من خلال الوصول إلى الأوسكار مثل ترشيح فلم (أطفال الجنة ) لجائزة أفضل فلم أجنبي عام 1997 أو الحصول على السعفة الذهبية من خلال فلم (طعم الكرز ) أو جوائز المهرجانات الأخرى مثل فلم (لون الجنة ) و (اللوح الأسود ) و(وقت لسكر الخيول) و(ليلى) و(يوم الجمعة)....وغيرها .فضلا عن اشتهار العديد من أسماء الإخراج على المستوى العالمي أمثال مخملباف ومجيد مجيدي وعباس كريستياني وحسن يكتبانه وآخرين.

بإمكاننا أن نفهم أن هذه القيود التي قيدت بها السينما الإيرانية نفسها أعطت دافعاً من جانب آخر لتفجير مكامن الإبداع من خلال الفكرة والإخراج والمعالجة .
ومع هذا فلا يمكننا أن نتجاهل العمل المؤسساتي الذي تقوم عليه السينما الإيرانية مما أورث انضباطاً وتفعيلاً أكثر لعملية الإنتاج السينمائي .

هناك ميزات أخرى تتمتع بها السينما الإيرانية على الكثير من السينماءات الاخرى كانت أيضاً سببا أكيداً في نجاح هذه السينما .

*ما هي ميزات السينما الايرانية :*
* المتابع للسينما الإيرانية سيشهد حضور البعد الديني بشكل كبير... ليس في مقدمة التريلر التي تبدأ غالباً بالبسملة فحسب وإنما في بعض المشاهد التي تعطي انطباعاً عن ارتباط الرجل الإيراني بدينه .

*عند مشاهدة الكثير من الأفلام الإيرانية سيلحظ المتابع الالتقاط المبهر الذي تقوم به الكاميرا لتعبر عن أبعاد معينة داخل نسق الفلم فهي سينما باعتقادي يعتمد مخرجوها على الإيحاء والترميز بصورة واضحة من خلال توظيف كاميرا التصوير توظيفا رائعا وهذا ما يجعلها تقدم بديلا يتناسب مع نسقها العام عن لقطات الاكشن والإثارة .

* الفكرة والقصة في السينما الإيرانية تشكل أبعاداً خطيرة وتحمل عمقا مدهشا سواء على مستوى السيناريو او على مستوى الشخصيات .
تقول الممثلة الإيرانية (بيجاه اهنجراني ) بطلت فلم (فتاة تائهة ) والحاصلة على جائزة أحسن ممثلة في مهرجان القاهرة السينمائي عندما سئلت عن تكرار مشهد السير على حافة الرصيف في الفلم ...هل له معنى ؟
فأجابت : (نعم المعنى هو ذلك التردد والحيرة التي تغلب على الشباب وهم أغلبية المجتمع الإيراني، بين القديم بتقاليده المحافظة، والجديد بتغيراته المتلاحقة لأنها السير المضطرب في عالم التوتر.) [موقع islam-online].

والحقيقة أن هذه الأبعاد تتنوع كثيرا مابين الفكرية والاجتماعية والروحية والسياسية ....ففي فلم ( لون الجنة ) الذي يحكي قصة صبي أعمى يقضي إجازته الدراسية مع جدته وأختيه ووالده الذي يبدو متبرما من هذا الوضع منشغلا عن ولده بمشاريعه الخاصة ..... كان هذا الولد الأعمى يتحسس جمال هذه الحياة في كل حركة كان يلامس أطراف النبات والإعشاب وحصى البحيرات بأنامله الصغيرة ...كان يستمع إلى طير نقار الخشب ليفهم ماذا يقول ......لقد كانت مفارقة غريبة أن يكون اسم الفلم (لون الجنة ) من بطولة صبي أعمى ! وكلنا يعلم أن اللون لا يمكن أن يدرك إلا بالنظر والإبصار !! لقد كان فيلماً شفافاً يوقظ في نفس المشاهد مشاعر الرحمة والشفقة والعطف وأحاسيس الجمال .

وفي فلم (طعم الكرز ) كان هناك الرجل إلي يريد أن ينتحر ويبحث عمن يساعده في انتحاره ليلتقي بعدة أشخاص كل منهم يتعامل معه حسب نظرته وتصوراته للحياة وفي الأخير لم نعرف لماذا يريد أن ينتحر لان المخرج كان يعنيه أن يقول لنا لماذا يجب أن نعيش !! الناحية السياسية والتبرم من وجود شرائح متعددة لأصول غير إيرانية في المجتمع الإيراني كان بارزا من خلال بعض الحوارات .

أما فلم (أطفال الجنة) فقد كان فلماً درامياً بنكهة كوميدية بعض الشيء حيث كشف الواقع الاقتصادي السيئ في المجتمع الإيراني من خلال قصة طفل يضيع حذاء أخته ويخشى أن يعرف والده مما يضطره لإعطاء حذائه لأخته لتذهب للمدرسة وينتظرها حتى تخرج ليأخذ الحذاء بدوره ويركض إلى مدرسته متأخرا !!

الناحية الاجتماعية كانت واضحة في فلم (ليلى) حيث زوجان يعيشان بسعادة ينغصها عليهم تدخلات الأهل بسبب عدم إنجاب الزوجة وهكذا تسير الإحداث وفق معالجة جديدة لمثل هذه الموضوعات .

*وأخـــــــــــــــــــــــيرا :
* 
لازلت أصر على أنني أقدم انطباعي الخاص ونظرتي لهذه السينما والتي بحق تستحق الحديث كثيرا ......أما الشيء الأهم فهو أن مشاهدة أفلام للسينما الإيرانية في رأيي أمر في غاية الأهمية لمتابعي السينما العالمية حيث تعطيك شيئا لن تجده بالتأكيد في سينماءات أخرى . 
دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع وما يحمله من أفكار وانجازات 

منذ انتصار الثورة الإسلامية في ايران حتى العام 1983 سيطر على صالات العرض السينمائية اضطراب، فأقفلت معظمها بسبب عرضها أفلاما أجنبية تنافي الأخلاق والدين الاسلامي. وبقي الأمر كذلك حتى أمر الإمام بضرورة دعم الانتاج السينمائي في ايران، وتدوين ووضع الضوابط والمقررات اللازمة، مع الأخذ بعين الاعبتار الظروف التي استجدت في المجتمع بعد قيام الجمهورية الإسلامية، وتأسيس الدساتير والقوانين التي تنبع من أصالة الدين الإسلامي. وتبع ذلك وضع دور السينما تحت إشراف الحكومة لضبطها وفق المعايير الدينية والأخلاقية الاسلامية.

إن من الإنصاف القول ان النظرة الواعية والعارفة للإمام الخميني بأهمية السينما هو ما أسس مفهوماً جديداً ونظرة جديدة عند المخرجين والكتّاب في تعاطيهم مع الانتاج السينمائي، خاصة بعدما دعا الإمام إلى الاستعانة بهذا الفن للتعريف بأهداف الثورة الإسلامية وبالقيم الدينية والأخلاقية لها، والتي إذا ما استخدمت عكسياً فقد تكون بمثابة السم القاتل والسلاح المميت لتلك الثورة.

ومن الضوابط التي دعا اليها الإمام الخميني الراحل في التعاطي مع السينما والفنون، ألا يتعاطف المشاهد مع المجرم أو مرتكب المعصية، وعدم تصوير تهريب المخدرات مطلقاً، واحترام الزوج والعائلة، وعدم التطرق إلى الخيانة الزوجية، ومنع التلامس بين الرجل والمرأة، وتوظيف مختصين للمكياج من الجنسين منعاً لأي احتكاك غير شرعي، وتفادي المواضيع المبتذلة أو المزعجة، ومنع الشتائم مطلقاً، وعدم تمجيد العنف والجنس، واحترام جميع الأديان وعدم الإساءة لأي منها.


هذه العالمية اليوم للسينما الإيرانية هي وليدة دعم من أعلى الهرم في سلم السلطة في ايران، حيث أسست الدولة الإيرانية مهرجاناً سنوياً للسينما هو مهرجان الفجر السينمائي في الأول من شهر شباط تيمناً بانتصار الثورة الاسلامية في ايران. كما قامت وزارة الثقافة الايرانية بإنشاء مدينة كبيرة للانتاج السينمائي تحتوي على مدن مستوحاة من التاريخ الاسلامي، وشوارع وسكك حديد. 

كما اشترت الدولة أول ثلاثة أفلام بمبالغ عالمية ووزعتها في العالم. وبلغت الحرية في العلاقة مع السينما أنها احتوت على أعلى نسبة من المخرجات النساء في العالم.
اليوم وبفعل هذه الثورة السينمائية يوجد في ايران 268 داراً للعرض، ويبلغ الانتاج السنوي 94 فيلماً. أما عدد الذين يرتادون دور السينما لمشاهدة الأفلام فيبلغ حوالى 7.809 مليون شخص سنوياً.
كما أن السينما الايرانية ، أحدثة موجة قوية للوعي السينمائي الاسلامي والشيعي على وجه الخصوص عبر قناة المنار الفضائية عن طريق ترجمة بعض المسلسلات والافلام التي تهتم بروح الاهتمامات التاريخية والاحداث التي جرت على أهل البيت (ع) 0

مثل المسلسل المشهور ( غريب طوس ) ومسلسل ( الامام علي ) ومسلسل ( الامام الحسن ) ومسلسل ( أهل الكهف ) ومسلسل ( قصة التفاني والايثار ) الذي يحكي ما جرى للامام الحسين في كربلاء ، 

والجدير بالذكر أن بصمات السينما الايرانية بدت واضحة على بعض المخرجين السوريين عبر اخراج الفلم الرائع جدا ( موكب الاباء ) هذا غيض من فيض لما أحدثته هذه الثورة المباركة على النفوس والكيانات لمن يريد أن يعتبر ، ومن يهوى الضلال والحقد ، فلا مكان له في نور الجمهورية وحبها 0

من جانب آخر ، ماذا أخرج لنا العرب من مسلسلات وأفلام ، وهل هي حقا تصب في صالح الاسلام وتعزز روح الانتماء له ، وتعطي الصورة الحقيقية عن تعاليمه وتوجيهاته ، أم هي مبتذلة وتافهة ولا هدف فيها ولا فائدة سوى تحجير العقول واثارة الضحك والاستهزاء والسخرية واشاعة الفتنة والرذيله والبعد عن القيم والمبادئ الاسلامية 0

ولكم في رمضان ، وما يخرجه العرب من مسلسلات وأفلام نموذجا لهذا التوجه المنحرف ، فبدل أن يتحول هذا الشهر الفضيل الى اعلام واعي وهادف وعبادي ينسجم مع الروح الاسلامية ، نلاحظهم يتملكون عواطف الناس الى البعد عن الله 0

فالحجاب عندهم قد شراه الوساس الخناس ، ورموه في خربة الشام ، وداسوه بالنعال ، وأصبحت السينما عندهم ، مزيدا من كشف العورات ، ومزيدا من اشاعة أفكار المعاكسات والحب المصطنع وكيفية التعامل مع المخدرات واستخدامها 00000الخ 0 من قائمات الاعوجاجات 0

ولو حاولنا سرد وذكر بعض هذه النماذج التي خلط فيها مخرجوها الغث بالسمين والرمل بالعسل ، لما كان لكم منها سوى مزيدا من القهر والعاطفة المختلقة الكاذبة والملفقة 0

دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*ارفعوا هاماتكم فإنكم شيعة وإنه حزب الله* 




اعتبر تقرير استخباراتي اسرائيلي منطقة جنوب نهر الليطاني في لبنان "النواة التنفيذية" لنشاط حزب الله العسكري، وقال ان الحزب وبدعم من ايران وسورية استكمل ترميم منظومته الصاروخية التي تضررت خلال حرب لبنان الثانية، وقد نجح خلال هذه الفترة في تهريب كميات كبيرة من الوسائل القتالية من أجل ترميم بناه التحتية من خلال التركيز بصورة خاصة على الصواريخ، ومضادات الدبابات ومضادات الطائرات. 
وأكد التقرير ان الحزب ليس قادراً فقط على اطلاق اكثر من عشرين ألف صاروخ، الكمية التي كان يمتلكها قبل الحرب بل ان دائرة استهدافه تشمل اليوم تجمعات سكنية في وسط اسرائيل ايضاً. 
وجاء في التقرير، الذي اعده مركز المعلومات حول الاستخبارات والارهاب في مركز تراث الاستخبارات، ان الحزب نجح منذ انتهاء الحرب على لبنان في تأهيل غالبية البنية العسكرية التابعة له في جنوب لبنان من خلال ملاءمة نشاطه مع الواقع الجديد الذي نشأ في اعقاب انتشار الجيش اللبناني والقوات الدولية. 
*وقال الكولونيل احتياط رؤوفين ايرليخ، مدير المركز، ان الحزب يسعى من خلال بنيته التحتية العسكرية المحسنة الى تحقيق اكثر من هدف ابرزها:* 
ـ ايجاد توازن رعب يردع اسرائيل عن الدخول في مواجهة اخرى مع الحزب في وقت يتيح له الاستمرار في استفزاز اسرائيل على اساس قواعد لعب خاصة به. 
ـ توفير ما اطلق عليه التقرير "طول النفس الاستراتيجي" والذي يضمن له من الناحية الهجومية القدرة على إدارة معركة متواصلة ضد إسرائيل بهدف المس الواسع والمتواصل بالسكان، ومن الناحية الدفاعية توفير إدارة دفاع مخطط في مواجهة هجوم بري من قبل الجيش الإسرائيلي بحيث يُتاح للحزب الحفاظ على بقائه وقوته. 
ـ تعزيز قوة ومكانة حزب الله في الساحة اللبنانية الداخلية، حيث يشكل هناك قوة ثورية تسعى إلى تعزيز سيادتها على الطائفة الشيعية وتغيير طريقة الحكم الموجودة وميل الإدارة اللبنانية الحاكمة إلى الغرب، على حد ما جاء في التقرير. 
*وقال ايرليخ ان ما يميز عمل "حزب الله"* اليوم الامتناع عن المواجهات المباشرة مع الجيش اللبناني وعدم تنفيذ عمليات ضد الجيش الاسرائيلي وعدم وجود خط من القواعد على امتداد الحدود والاكتفاء باظهار الاعلام واليافطات كدلالة على وجوده في حين يقوم باخفاء الوسائل القتالية ويحرص على عدم الظهور بزي عناصر "حزب الله". 
*ويستخلص التقرير ان "حزب الله"* وبعد انتهاء عملية إعادة تأهيله أو لدى تغيير منظومة اعتباراته واعتبارات إيران وسورية على الصعيد اللبناني الداخلي أو الإقليمي سيغير سياسة عملياته محاولاً استعادة مكانته كـ "سيد الجنوب". 
وقد حرصت اسرائيل خلال الفترة الاخيرة على نشر التقارير التي تظهر متابعة دقيقة لوضعية "حزب الله". وفي التقرير الاخير الذي ارسلته الى الأمم المتحدة ذكرت انها امتنعت عن تقديم المستندات والأدلة التي تشير الى القدرة العسكرية لدى "حزب الله" بذريعة انها حساسة للغاية مع تأكيدها انها معلومات دقيقة وموثوق بها. 

كاتيوشا للمقاومة في طريقها للعمق الإسرائيلي 
التقرير الذي اعده مركز المعلومات حول الاستخبارات والارهاب، يدعي ان "حزب الله" يملك في جنوب لبنان آلاف الصواريخ ذات مدى يتراوح ما بين 40 إلى 110 كيلومترات، فيما يخزن جنوب الليطاني المئات من المقذوفات المضادة للدبابات والصواريخ المضادة للدبابات ومئات الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات وعشرات المدافع المضادة للطائرات وكمية كبيرة من العبوات الناسفة. اما بالنسبة للقوى البشرية فتدعي اسرائيل، وفق معلوماتها الاستخباراتية، ان في هذه المنطقة عدة آلاف من مقاتلي "حزب الله" ، قسم منهم تم تدريبهم بعد الحرب الاخيرة. 
*وتحت بند "مفهوم الاستعداد وتفعيل القوة العسكرية"،* جاء ان مفهوم استعداد حزب الله في مختلف مناطق لبنان يتركز في اربع مناطق مختلفة يعيش فيها شيعة على النحو الآتي:  
ما اطلق عليها *"هيئة الاركان العامة"* للحزب وتتركز في بيروت وتضم المقرات القيادية والبنى التحتية التي أقيمت في الأحياء الشيعية في جنوب بيروت (بخاصة في حي حارة حريك). 
*اما "النواة التنفيذية"* فتتواجد جنوب لبنان وهذه تهتم بعمليات اطلاق الصواريخ تجاه إسرائيل لمدة زمنية طويلة والتعاطي مع هجوم بري يقوم به الجيش الإسرائيلي. اما منطقة هضبة النبطية الواقعة شمال نهر الليطاني، فيقول التقرير، انها منطقة القتال الخلفي للحزب وتمنح هذه المنطقة لحزب الله عمقاً دفاعياً وتفعيل الصواريخ بعيدة المدى من هناك بإتجاه الأراضي الإسرائيلية اما المنطقة اللوجستية، وفيها البنى التحتية الخاصة بالإرشاد والجانب اللوجستي، فتقع في البقاع اللبناني وتستوعب هذه المنطقة الوسائل القتالية التي تصل من سورية وإيران، ويتم خزنها أو نقلها إلى المناطق الأخرى. 
*بالنسبة للتقرير الاسرائيلي فان الحزب اقام في المناطق المذكورة اعلاه ثلاث منظومات قتالية:* 
أ- المنظومة الهجومية: وهي منظومة كانت تعتمد لغاية حرب لبنان الثانية على مستودع كبير من الصواريخ، أكثر من 20 000 صاروخ ذات مدى متنوع. وقد تم إخفاء معظم هذه الصواريخ في مستودعات مخصصة لهذا الغرض في قرى جنوب لبنان وبعضها تم اخفاؤه في مناطق طبيعية. 
ب - المنظومة الدفاعية: مخصصة للقتال في جنوب لبنان، ووفق التقرير فستعمل بنمط حرب العصابات ضد قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي من أجل منع السيطرة على هذه المنطقة والتسبب في خسائر فادحة. ويحلل معدو التقرير ذلك بالقول ان المكونات الأساسية لحرب العصابات تقوم على المشاة، ومضادات الدبابات (بواسطة صواريخ متقدمة ضد الدبابات)، والمتفجرات والقوات الخاصة والأسلحة المضادة للطائرات. 
ج - المنظومة اللوجستية: تدعي اسرائيل ان "حزب الله" وضع المستودعات القتالية داخل مئات البيوت السكنية ومؤسسات اجتماعية ودينية (بما في ذلك المساجد) وأحراش وخنادق وانفاق، بما يتيح له إدارة القتال المتواصل وزيادة قدرة الحزب على البقاء، كما حصل في حرب لبنان الثانية وبالمقابل عرقلة الهجوم من قبل قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي.
*ترسانة الصواريخ*

***صواريخ حزب الله - الطول - نقلا عن جلوبال سيكوريتي* 
*(اضغط للتكبير)*

يستعرض التقرير الاسرائيلي نوعية الصواريخ التي يملكها "حزب الله "ويدعي ان هناك صواريخ من انتاج الصناعات العسكرية الإيرانية وهذه يعتبرها الاسرائيليون بؤرة التهديد الاستراتيجي الذي يشكله "حزب الله" على شمال ومركز اسرائيل وهذه الصواريخ من نوعية "فجر 3" (43 كيلومتراً)؛ "فجر 5" (75 كيلومتراً)، "فلق" المزود برأس حربي مُضخم (10- 11 كيلومتراً)؛ "زلزال" (125-210)، "نزعات" (80- 140). 
الى جانب ذلك يحتفظ الحزب بوسائل قتالية من إنتاج الصناعات العسكرية السورية وتشمل هذه صواريخ 220 مليمتراً (70 كيلومتراً)، 302 مليمتر (فوق 100 كيلومتر)... صواريخ 122 مليمتراً قصيرة المدى من إنتاج إيران وروسيا والصين وقامت سورية وايران بتزويدها للحزب وتشمل: 122 ملمتراً متفجراً من إنتاج روسيا وإيران، و122 ملليمتراً جراد ذو مدى طويل من إنتاج الصين، و122 عنقودياً من إنتاج الصين. 
*ويفصل التقرير الصواريخ التي ارسلتها ايران الى "حزب الله" مدعياً انها تشمل:* 
ـ صواريخ مضادة للدبابات وهي مزودة برأس متفجر مزدوج من نوع TANDEM ذو قدرة عالية جداً على اختراق المدرعات.
ـ صاروخ "رعد"، وهو نسخة إيرانية عن صاروخ "ساجر"، ذو مدى يصل إلى 3000 متر وله قدرة على اختراق 400 مليمتر.
ـ صاروخ ("رعد" "ساجر" ذو رأس متفجر من طراز "تاندم") ذو مدى يصل إلى 3000 متر وقدرة على اختراق 400 مليمتر بعد الحماية الراكتيفية.
ـ "طوفان"، وهو نسخة إيرانية عن صاروخ Tow، ذو مدى يصل إلى 3750 متراً وقدرة على اختراق حوالي 550 مليمتر من الفولاذ.
ـ اضافة إلى الصواريخ المتطورة من انتاج روسيا (كورنت وكونكورس).
ـ صاروخ بر - بحر من طراز C-802، من إنتاج الصين، على غرار الصاروخ الذي أصاب السفينة الحربية الإسرائيلية "حانيت" مقابل شواطئ بيروت بعد يومين على اندلاع الحرب (14 تموز)، مما أسفر عن مقتل أربعة من طاقم السفينة الحربية والتسبب بأضرار فادحة.
ـ طائرة بدون طيار من طراز "أبابيل"، ثمرة تطوير الصناعات الجوية الإيرانية. تتوافر هذه الطائرة بعدد من النماذج، بما في ذلك طراز الاستطلاع والطراز "الهجومي" الذي يحمل رأساً متفجراً وزنه عشرات الكيلوغرامات من المواد المتفجرة.
ـ طائرات شراعية تعمل بالمحركات: يمكن أن تعمل بمحرك صغير يضمن له الحفاظ على شكله وطريقة عمله وتوفر له الدفع المطلوب للارتفاع والبقاء مدة أطول في الجو، ما يعني امكانية التحليق لمسافة تصل إلى ما يزيد على 100 كيلومتر.
ـ صواريخ مضادة للطائرات من طراز SA-7 و SA-14 روسية الصنع.
ويستخلص التقرير ان الفترة التي مرت منذ انتهاء الحرب تميزت بتآكل لانجازات قرار مجلس الأمن 1701 الذي لا يشمل الضمانات الكافية لتوفير الهدوء والاستقرار الطويل الأمد في جنوب لبنان وفي لبنان بأسره. 
*اضافة لهذا التقرير ، فإن حزب الله يمتلك*  
أعلن حزب الله اللبناني منذ أيام عن إدخال منظومة جديدة من الدفاع الجوي إلى المعركة لم يتم الإعلان عن اسمها, و أقدّر أنّ هذه المنظومة تقع ضمن احتمالين هما إمّا عبارة عن صواريخ (Stinger) الأمريكية الصنع، و إمّا صواريخ روسية الصنع. 
1- صاروخ (Stinger): هو صاروخ أرض- جو أمريكي الصنع, يعمل على ارتفاع منخفض من خلال إطلاقه من على الكتف. يُستخدم هذا الصاروخ في عدد محدود من الدول نظراً لأهميّته الإستراتيجية في مواجهة الطائرات لاسيما العامودية منها بالإضافة إلى الحربيّة. و قد اكتسب هذا الصاروخ شهرته و أهميّته العالمية عندما استخدمه المجاهدون في أفغانستان ضدّ الاحتلال السوفيتي؛ إذ كان العنصر الأكثر فعالية في هزيمة أكبر جيش في العالم في ذلك الوقت. فقد استطاع المجاهدون آنذاك إسقاط حوالي (250) طائرة حربية سوفيتية بوساطته و بنسبة نجاح تبلغ 80% على الرغم من تدريبهم المحدود عليه. و يبدو أنّ إيران قد نجحت بعد سقوط نظام طالبان إثر احتلال أمريكا لأفغانستان في الحصول على عدد من هذه الصواريخ من الداخل الأفغاني، بالإضافة إلى حصولها على عدد مشابه من هذه الصواريخ من مخازن الجيش العراقي عند احتلاله من قبل أمريكا, و لا بد أنّه قد تمّ تمرير عدد منها لحزب الله. 
2- صاروخ (Igla): هو صاروخ أرض- جو روسي الصنع, يُطلق عليه أيضاً اسم (SA-18)، و هو من فصيلة صواريخ (سام) المضادة للطائرات, و يُطلق من على الكتف أيضاً. يمتلك هذا الصاروخ رأساً متفجرة بوزن (2) كلغ, و يبلغ مداه حوالي (5) كلم بارتفاع أعلاه (3.5) كلم. و كانت سوريا حصلت على هذه الصواريخ من روسيا في السنوات القليلة الماضية، و هناك معلومات عن إمكانية حصول الحزب عليها في العام 2002-2005. و قد استخدم تنظيم القاعدة هذا النوع من الصواريخ – نسخة قديمة (SA-7-) في هجوم شنّه على طائرة إسرائيلية في كينيا في نوفمبر من العام 2002. 
تبقى الإشارة إلى أنّ تلفاز المنار التابع للحزب عرض خرائط فضائية دقيقة لمواقع عديدة مهمّة و حساسة جداً في حيفا، ممّا يثير التساؤل حول مصدر حصوله على مثل هذه الصور التي أرّجح أن تكون إمّا عبر شركات خاصّة مختصّة ببيع الصور الفضائية "مع أني أشك بذلك" وإما عبر (Google) التي توفّر هكذا صور "لا أعرف إذا كانت إسرائيل مدرجة عليه", و إمّا عبر القمر الصناعي الإيراني (سينا واحد)، و هو قمر صناعي روسي الصنع تقول طهران إنّه مخصص للأبحاث العلمية, فيما تأكّد مصادر أخرى أنّه قادر على التجسس على منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأكملها بما فيها إسرائيل، و على تصوير الأماكن بدقة ووضوح حتى ارتفاعات (50)م. 
ولا يتوقف رصيد المفاجآت التسليحية عند هذا الحد؛ فقد تحدث الإسرائيليون ، عن امتلاك حزب الله لمنظومة اتصالات متطورة عبر الأقمار الاصطناعية!. 
دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

*شلت القوة البحرية الاسرائيلية ، وعقبال القوة الجوية* 

مصادر إسرائيلية: حزب الله حصل علي قوارب لضرب مصافي النفط بحيفا وأسدود وعسقلان

ذكرت مصادر عسكرية إسرائيلية أن حزب الله حصل في منتصف شهر إبريل الماضي على 35 قارباً إيرانياً تتمتع بالسرعة الفائقة والقادرة على حمل أسلحة بيولوجية وكيميائية وإشعاعية.
وتزعم المصادر ذاتها لموقع "تيك ديبكا" الاستخباري الإسرائيلي بالقول :" إن حزب الله حصل على الـ 35 قارباً المفخخة من قاعدة الحرس الثوري الإيراني في بندر بن عباس وقد وصلت تلك الشحنة إلى ميناء طقية السوري ومن هناك تم إفراغها وتحميلها على متن شاحنات تم تغطيتها بقطع قماش".

وتواصل المصادر ذاتها قولها:" وبعد ذلك وصلت الشحنات إلى منطقة نعمة الواقعة جنوبي لبنان وتم إنزال القوارب وإدخالها إلى أنفاق أرضية موصولة بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط".

وحسب ادعاء المصادر فشبكة الأنفاق البرية المرتبطة بالبحر هي شبكة خاصة بحزب الله وللجبه الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين-القيادة العامة- التابعة لأحمد جبريل، وقد تم بناء شبكة الأنفاق في سنوات السبعينيات من قبل مهندسين عسكريين من ألمانيا الشرقية آنذاك.

وأضافت المصادر تقول :" إن لحزب الله الآن وحدة مارينز تضم 120 عنصراً تدربوا على استخدام تلك القوارب في قواعد للحرس الثوري الإيراني في جزيرتي "سيري وأبو موسي" الواقعتين في الخليج العربي"، حيث تشير المصادر إلى أن التدريبات اشتملت أيضاً التدرب على استخدام القوارب وتفجيرها بواسطة من أسمتهم بـ "انتحاريين".

وتقول المصادر:" إن حزب الله يهدف من تلك القوارب المفخخة لشل حركة سلاح البحرية الاسرائيليه في عرض البحر المتوسط، واستهداف القواعد العسكرية ومصافي النفط في ميناء حيفا وأسدود وعسقلان واستهداف السفن الحربية الامريكين المتمركزة أمام شواطئ لبنان".


دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 
أترككم مع هذا المقال الرائع لفيصل القاسم على هذا الرابط  

*بعد القراءة للمقال أعجبني فيه هذا المقطع ،*  
( لم يتقدم الإيرانيون سياسياً فحسب، بل راحوا ينافسون الأمم الحية، وأذكر أنني زرت ذات مرة معرضاً للصناعات العالمية في أحد البلدان العربية، وبدأت بالتجوال في الأجنحة العربية أولاً، فإذا بهذه الدولة العربية تعرض التمر المجفف أو العادي، وتلك تتباهى بزيت زيتونها، وأخرى بمصنوعاتها النحاسية البدائية. لم أر في الأجنحة العربية سوى المنتوجات الغذائية الرديئة التي لا تتعدى الزيوت والمخللات والحلويات. لكن دهشتي كانت كبيرة جداً عندما دخلت الجناح الإيراني، وإذا بي أمام آليات ثقيلة ومحركات كبيرة وأجهزة ضخمة، مما يعطيك الانطباع إلى أي درجة وصلت التكنولوجيا والصناعة الإيرانية. لم أر في الجناح الفستق الإيراني الشهير ولا التمور الإيرانية الطيبة ولا حتى السجاد العجمي الرائع. لقد أبى الإيرانيون إلا أن يعرضوا المنتوجات المتقدمة، وكأنهم يقولون لنا: "عيب علينا أن نعرض ما تجود به علينا الأرض الإيرانية من محاصيل، بل علينا أن نعرض ما تجود به عقول علمائنا وخبرائنا" .)

*ثم هذا المقطع*  
( هل نلوم الإنسان العربي المُحبط عندما يفرك يديه فرحاً وتهليلاً للسياسات الإيرانية المفعمة بالكرامة الوطنية؟ بالطبع لا. ففي الوقت الذي يرى فيه أنظمته الحاكمة تتوسل السلام من إسرائيل وتنفذ إملاءات كوندوليزا بحذافيرها في القمم العربية، يجد ذلك العربي أمامه مواقف إيرانية لا يمكن إلا أن يقف لها إجلالاً وإكباراً لما فيها من إباء ورجولة وتحد وسيادة قومية.  
لكن المضحك في الأمر أن بعض الحكومات العربية لم تكتف بالخنوع والاستكانة والتوسل والتسول الاقتصادي والسياسي والصناعي والعسكري، بل تريد من إيران أن تحذو حذوها في الإذعان والخضوع والتسول، على مبدأ: لا نرحم ولا نريد لرحمة الله أن تنزل على الغير. فبدلاً من أن يحاول بعض العرب السير على خطى إيران، نجدهم يحضونها على الاستسلام بحجة التعقل. ليتهم قرؤوا بيت المتنبي الشهير الذي يقول: "ويرى الجبناء أن العجز عقلٌ.... وتلك خديعة الطبع اللئيمِ". 
كيف نلوم الملايين العربية المعجبة بروح التحدي الإيرانية وهي ترى طهران تحقق النصر تلو الآخر على ما تسميه "قوى الهيمنة والاستكبار العالمي"؟ ) 
دمت بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر لكم متابعتكم ،  وأتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يمد في عمري لاستطيع أن ابرز بالقلم خيرات وتطورات هذه الجمهورية المظلومة منذ قيامها الى الآن ، وأتمنى أن لا أكون مقصرا 0

وليعلم الجميع ممن تابع الموضوع أو شارك فيه من المسلمين جمعيا ، أن ايران المظلومة ، وحزب الله الصامد ، والشرفاء والصالحين ، ممن ساروا على خطا الجمهورية ، التي تعاني من حملة تشويه وأكاذيب من بعض المغرضين والحاقدين ووسائل الاعلام والكتاب الذين حبر كلماتهم على حساب دماء الشهداء ، حتى جاء الزمن الذي يقارن فيه بين ايران الاسلام والصهاينة الاراذل ، ليطرح من هذا الباب تساؤلات نتجت من تربية الحكومات الخائنة والمتسلطة ، هؤلاء يظنون أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أمهلهم فأهملهم ، فهيهات هيهات لهم ذلك ،  لكنكم جميعا تعلمون أن ارادة الله أقوى من ارادتهم ، هو العليم وما قد شاءه كانا 0

بعض القنوات والاقلام المأجورة هم نسيج تلك الكلمات التي نطق بها أمير المؤمنين وسيد الابرار والصادقين في قوله : { أعداؤنا لو أسقيانهم العسل المصفى ، ما ازدادوا فينا إلا بغضا } وقال تعالى { وَلاَ تَرْكَنُواْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاء ثُمَّ لاَ تُنصَرُونَ } (113) سورة هود ، وبما أن هؤلاء القنوات والاقلام يرون  أن الركون الى الذين ظلموا هو السليم ، فليذهبوا لهم وليتركونا مع المؤمنين الصادقين 0

فلا ترهقوا أنفسكم عليهم حسرات ، ودعوهم في غيهم ، واشمخوا برؤوسكم لان مدرستكم لم تضر الاسلام والبشرية في شيء ، أما هؤلاء القنوات والاقلام الذين يشوهون مسيرة الاسلام المحمدي الاصيل ، سيعيشون في الظلام ولن يبصروا النور ، وسيظلون يحاربون الاسلام ظنا منهم أنهم يحسنون صنعا ، فما هو جوابهم لو سألتم أحدهم عن يزيد ابن معاوية والامام الحسين (ع) يا ترى ماذا تتوقعوا الجواب ، سيكون الجواب : أنهم لا يعلمون من هو على الصواب 0

من هذا نلاحظ غياب الاستدلات الحالية الصحيحة والتخبط والضياع ، وسوق الكلمات التي تدل على ماضيهم المظلم وحاضرهم الاظلم 0 قال تعالى { مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ } (17) سورة البقرة ’ وقال تعالى { أَوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُّجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِّن فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِّن فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذَا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يَرَاهَا وَمَن لَّمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُورًا فَمَا لَهُ مِن نُّورٍ } (40) سورة النــور

بودي لو أحلل كلمات أمثال هؤلاء الكتاب ، ولكني أرى أن الرد عليهم مضيعة للوقت ، وصرف للجهود في غير محلها ، لان الله يأبى إلا أن يتم نوره ، وأن الله تعالى وعد المؤمنين بالنصر ، وأن الله تعالى قال { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ } (7) سورة محمد

فوعد الله سبحانه واضح ، لانه سبحانه في هذه الآية اشترط شرطا لنصرته للمؤمنين ، وهو أنهم ينصرون دين الله ، يا اخواني إن حكام الضلال وأتباع الشيطان والخونة والظالمين والمفسدين في الارض والعتاة والجبابرة والحاقدين على مدرسة أهل البيت (ع) هل تعتقدوا سيأتي يوم وتنطبق عليهم هذه الآية ويكونون معكم أو مع ايران ، أتمنى أن لا يكون ذلك ، وكيف يكون ذلك ، لانهم وبصراحة ركنوا الى الشيطان ونفوسهم المريضة لا علاج لها ، استعصت على أمهر الاطباء ، فقنواتهم وأقلامهم تأبى أن تكون لجانب المؤمنين ، ومن لم يجعل الله له نور فما له من نور 0

فيا حماة الاسلام وحراس العقيدة اخواني الاعزاء إن ايماننا بهذه الثورة الاسلامية المباركة ، وأمثال حزب الله المؤمنين ، هم أملنا في هذه الحياة الدنيا ، ولا ابالغ اذا قلت أن هذه الثورة هي أمل المستضعفين في الارض جميعا ، حفظها الله وأبقاها وحماها ، فإمدادات اليد الغيبية لم تنقطع ولن تنقطع عن ايران ، وإن تبجح البعض بالحسابات المادية ، فحساباتنا نحن ربانية 0

فهل يعقل أن حزب الله الشيعي الذي سأستمر في ادراج انجازاته بعون الله تعالى ، يكون ظالما عند البعض ، لكن كل ذلك ناتج عن حقد أعمى لا يبصر إلا ما يراه ولا يعلم إلا من نفسه ، ولا يحاول أن يجهد عقله بالبحث عن الحقيقة 0

الحمد لله على النعم جميعا 

دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم انصرهم و ايدهم من عندك 

اللهم كن لهم عونن على اعداهم 

اللهم لا تسلط علينا و عليهم المكروه 

اللهن احفظ قادتنا و حماة ديننا 


يسلموا اخي ضوي ضوي على التواصل الرااااااااااائع 


اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

----------


## ضوي ضوي

> يسلموا اخي ضوي ضوي على التواصل الرااااااااااائع 
> 
> 
> اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج







السلام عليكم 

أشكر لك هذه المتابعة والتشجيع ، وأتمنى لك التوفيق 

نبذه عن بعض النواحي في ايران الاسلام 

 


تعتبر إيران،التي يقدر عدد سكانها بـ 71.4 مليون نسمة، أكثر بلدان المنطقة اكتظاظا بالسكان، ويجئ ترتيبها السادس عشر بين أكثر البلدان اكتظاظا بالسكان في العالم. كما تعتبر إيران، بناتجها المحلى الإجمالي الذي يبلغ 110 مليارات دولار أمريكي، ثاني أضخم الاقتصادات في المنطقة.

 وهى تعتبر أيضا ثاني أكبر منتج للنفط في منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط (أوبك)، وهى تحتفظ بثاني أضخم احتياطيات الغاز في العالم. كما أن اتجاه التنمية البشرية، الذي يعتبر إيجابيا وآخذا في الصعود في السنوات الأخيرة من الثمانينيات، والسنوات الأولى من تسعينيات القرن العشرين،وهو في تصاعد مستمر الى يومنا هذا 0

 وفى عام 2001، ظل مؤشر التنمية البشرية لإيران يصنف على أنه "متوسط"، بالرغم من أنه حقق تقدما حيث انتقل من المركز السابع والتسعين في عام 2000 إلى المرتبة التسعين في عام 2002.
 ولا تزال إيران تمر بمرحلة انتقالية من مجتمع ريفي تقليدي إلى بلد نصف صناعي، وهى تواجه العديد من التحديات، 

وجدير بالذكر أن الوضع الصحي للإيرانيين قد تحسن على مدى العقدين الماضيين. فقد استطاعت إيران أن تمد خدمات الرعاية الصحية العامة من خلال إنشاء شبكة واسعة للرعاية الصحية الأولية. ونتيجة لذلك، هبطت معدلات وفيات الأطفال والأمهات بدرجة كبيرة، وارتفع متوسط العمر المتوقع عند  الولادة بدرجة ملحوظة.

 وقد انخفضت معدلات وفيات الأطفال الرضع ومن هم دون سن الخامسة إلى 28.6 و35.6 لكل 1000 مولود حي، على التوالي، في عام 2000، مقارنة بمعدل لوفيات الرضع قدره 122 لكل 1000 مولود حي، ومعدل لوفيات الأطفال دون سن الخامسة قدره 191 لكل 1000 مولود حي في عام 1970.
وتبلغ نسبة شمول التحصين أكثر من 90 في المائة، وقد تم القضاء تقريبا على شلل الأطفال. ويتيسر لأكثر من 85 في المائة من السكان سبل الحصول على الخدمات الصحية، كما أن 90 في المائة من حالات الولادة تتم تحت إشراف موظفين صحيين مدربين.

وكانت التطورات في مجال التعليم إيجابية أيضا. ففي عام 2001، بلغت نسبة الأشخاص الملمّين بالقراءة والكتابة بين السكان فوق سن ست سنوات 80.4 في المائة (85.1 في المائة من الرجال، و75.6 في المائة من النساء). وقد تقلصت أيضا الفجوة بين الحضر والريف إلى حوالي 14 في المائة (86.25 في المائة من سكان الحضر مقابل 72.4 في المائة من سكان الريف). 

 والواقع أن المكاسب الهائلة في مجال التعليم بالنسبة للسكان الإيرانيين يمكن أن تعزى إلى الاستثمار الحكومي الضخم في التعليم العام (45 فى المائة في المتوسط من ميزانية الشؤون الاجتماعية للحكومة منذ عام 1989). 
كما افصح وزير التعليم العالي والتكنولوجيا والابحاث محمد مهدي زاهدي عن استلامه معلومات جديده وضعت ايران في زمره البلدان الاولي المنتجه للعلم في العالم حيث حازت علي المرتبه ال‪ ۳۰‬في هذا المضمار . 

واضاف زاهدي في تصريحات ادلي بها خلال مراسم افتتاح معرض خاص بالمشاريع البحثيه والتكنولوجيه بطهران ،ان ايران تفوق مرتبتها في بعض العلوم هذا المستوي حيث يقف علماء الرياضيات الايرانيين علي المرتبه الحاديه عشره عالميا . 

واردف ،ايران حازت علي المرتبه ‪ ۱۳‬في علم الميكانيك والمرتبه ‪ ۱۳‬في علم البوليمر والمرتبه ‪ ۱۹‬في علم الكيمياء و‪ ۲۲‬في هندسه الكيمياء ولو نشرت موسسه ‪ ISI‬مقالات الباحثين الايرانيين في حقول العلوم الانسانيه لقفزت ايران مراتب اخري في هذا المجال .

د.علي عباسبور: برنامجنا للسنة المقبلة التي تبدأ بشهر مارس نحن نأمل ان نضاعف الاعتمادات الخاصة بالابحاث الخاصة بنا خلال تلك الفترة وايضا نطور نظامنا ونوسعه في مجال تطبيق الدراسات التكميلية وايضا في الابحاث وايضا سوف نوفق ميزانيات اكثر في مراكزنا الابحاثية. 

يجب ان اضيف انه على وجه التقريب اننا حققنا تقدما كبيرا في كافة المجالات في العلوم الاساسية والعلوم الطبية وفي الهندسة والعلوم الانسانية. ووصلنا الى مراحل عالية جدا في هذا المجال. ويمكن للطالب الاجانب خاصة الدول الاسلامية ان يأتوا الى المراكز الابحاثية وينجزوا اعمالا ابحاثية مشتركة معنا. 

وفي مجال الطب انا ارى المستوى العلمي لايران خاصة بشهادة الماجستير انا اراى مستوى عالي خاصة في جامعة شريف الصناعية وايضا جامعة شيراز وامير كبير نحن في مستوى علوي وجيد.  ربما نضاهي الجامعات الكبرى في العالم من الناحية العلمية،  ونوسع دوراتنا التكميلية والدراسية وايضا في مركز الابحاث والتحقيقات في الجامعات لدينا مركز تحقيقات فيزياء وايضا في المجال النووي وايضا في مجال العلوم الانسانية اعتقد ان جامعات الدول الاسلامية يجب ان يقفوا جنبا الى جنب ويدرسوا الادارة الاسلامية والاقتصاد الاسلامي وايضا علم الاجتماع الاسلامي.

وان هناك امكانيات للابحاث في هذا المجال في ايران والاحصائية التي قدمها الدكتور برزوئي في هذا المجال ان لدينا 2500 طالب اجنبي وايضا ثلاثة ملايين طالب جامعي ونحن راضين من هذه الاحصائية ونأمل ان يزداد عملهم ونتيح الفرصة للطلبة المسلمين حتى يأتوا الى جامعاتنا ويتلقوا الدراسات العليا وسوف نوفر الامكانات اللازمة للتعاطي العلمي والتعليمي. 

انا اعتقد ان وزارة التعليم العالي قد تساهلت بعض الشيء في التعريف بانشطتنا التعليمية وينبغي عليها ان تبذل جهدا اكبر في هذا المجال وتطمئن العالم الاسلامي ان بامكان ابناءها الشباب ان يتلقوا دراساتهم في دولة فيها النظام التعليمي وفق المقاسات المتعارف عليها. 

نحن نعرف  ان الجو ومناخ ايران يختلف عن الدول الغربية هذا يطمئن الاسر في البلدان الاسلامية. ناهيك عن التعليم ومستوى التعليم. نحن في المجال النووي استطعنا ان نثبت للعالم ان جامعاتنا والخرجين فيها قطعوا شوطا كبيرا في المجال النووي وفي الاستفادة من الطاقة النووية السلمية. وايضا في المجال الطبي نحن ننجز اعقد العمليات الجراحية في ايران. 


دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

من ويكيبيديا،الالسلام عليكم 

أشكر لكم متابعتكم ، وأتمنى للجميع الفائدة 

*قم المقدسة*



يرجع أهتمامي بهذه المدينه على وجه الخصوص ، الى جانبها الديني المهم والكبير بالنسبة للشيعة خصوصا ، والعالم الاسلامي عموما ، كما أنها خرجت الكثير من المراجع ، كان من جملتهم الامام الخميني (قد) مفجر الثورة الاسلامية في ايران الاسلام 0

ولا يخفى على الجميع ، الدور الكبير الذي قامت به الحوزة العلمية في توجيه الناس وارشادهم ومن ثم نجاح قيام الجمهورية الاسلامية 0

كما أن لها دور كبير في صياغة الدستور الخاص بالجمهورية الاسلامية ، وما تشهده ايران اليوم من تطور وتقدم ، هو نتيجة الربط بين الجوانب الحضارية في التخصصات المختلفة ، والجوانب الدينية من قم المقدسة 0

أثمر هذا الارتباط في أخراج حاكمية اسلامية في ايران قامت على أساس المضمون الاسلامي الواعي والفاهم ، وتسعى هذه الحاكمية في سلوكياتها الداخلية والخارجية الى رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى 0

الموسوعة ال*قـــــــــــــــــــم الــــمـــقـــدســـة**- تعريف:*

هي مدينة العلوم الاسلامية وقلب الثورة الاسلامية النابض ومربض قائدها الكبير الامام الراحل (ره) ومهوى أفئدة روادها وطلبتها وملجأ أبناء الكثير من الشعوب الاسلامية، ومقر المرجعية الدينية ومركز اشعاع الفكر الاسلامي الأصيل.

مدينة قم هي إحدى مدن الجمهورية الإسلامية في إيران و الحوزة العلمية في قم تعتبر ثاني أهم المراكز العلمية الدينية للشيعة
تقع على بعد 147 كم جنوب العاصمة طهران. وترتفع المدينة نحو 930 م فوق مستوى سطح البحر. يحدها من الشمال مدينة طهران ، ومن الجنوب مدينة أصفهان ، ومن الغرب مدينة اراك ، ومن الشرق محافظة سمنان
وتوجد بالمدينة العديد من المزارات الدينية أهمها مرقد السيدة فاطمة المعصومة بنت الإمام موسى الكاظم


*تاريخ المدينة*

يرجع تأسيس مدينة قم إلى عصر الفيشداديين ( قدماء ملوك الفرس ) وينسبها بعض المؤرخين إلى ( طهمورث ابن هوشنغ ) ، والبعض الآخر ينسبها إلى ( قمسواره بن لهراسب ) ،وقد فتحت في سنة 21 هـ في عهد عمر بن الخطاب () ، وأقام فيها أبا موسى الاشعري ، وقيل وجه اليها الأحنف بن قيس فافتتحها عنوة. وقد مصرت البلدة ايام الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي سنة 83 هـ ، ولما انهزم عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن الأشعث ( امير سجستان من جهة الحجاج والذي خرج عليه ) فرَّ إلى كابل ، وكان من جملة الفارين معه اخوة هم أبناء سعد بن مالك الاشعري ، نزل هؤلاء في سبع قرى في منطقة قم كان اسم احداها ( كمندان ) ولما استوطنوها اجتمع اليهم بنو عمهم وصارت القرى السبع سبع محلات سميت احداها كمندان ثم اسقطوا بعض حروفها فسميت بتعريبهم قماً وهي مأخوذة من كلمة ( كومة ) التي كان الفرس يطلقونها على بيوت الرعيان الذين يردون قم للرعي ( و هم أول من سكنوا المنطقة ).

تاريخيا كان معظم سكان قم وحتى القرن الثالث الهجري يتحدثون اللغة العربية، حيث يؤكد المؤرخ العربي اليعقوبي أن أغلب سكانها من مذحج وعلى المذهب الأشعري. ويذكر ان قم كانت أول تأسيسها على قسمين عجمي وعربي يسمى القسم العجمي بـ ( كوميندان ) والقسم العربي كان يسمى حتى سنة 1359م ( عربستان ) او ( حسين آباد ) ، وكان لوجود مرقد فاطمة بنت موسى الكاظم في المدينة الفضل في إعمارها وتوسعتها.

*سكان المدينة*

يشكل الأتراك الأذريين حوالي 40-50%. كما توجد جالية عربية كذلك
*مرقد السيدة معصومة (ع)*

*وهو مرقد السيدة فاطمة بنت الإمام موسى الكاظم (ع) الملقبة بالمعصومة*

*مؤسساتها العلمية ومدارسها*

*تزخر قم اليوم بالعديد من المؤسسات والمدارس العلمية يزيد عددها على 60 مؤسسة ومدرسة منها:*



*
المدرسة الفيضية : تعتبر مركز إدارة الحوزة العلمية في قم يعود تأسيسها إلى العهد الصفوي. جامعة دار الشفاء : تأسست في العهد القاجاري واتسعت في عهد الخميني واصحبت جامعة كبيرة. المدرسة الحجتية : اسسها الفقيه الراحل السيد محمد حجت حسين على حسن الكوه كمرى التبريزى وهي مخصصة حالياً لدارسة قسم من الطلبة غير الايرانيين وتعتبر المركز العالمي للدراسات الاسلامية. الجامعة المعصومية : وهي من المشاريع الحديثة الضخمة التي تم البدء في بنائها سنة ( 1983 م). مدرسة آية الله الكلبايكاني : وهي من المشاريع الحديثة وتضم معهداً لعلوم القرآن. مدينة العلم : وهي من اضخم المشاريع العلمية ـ السكنية في قم. جامعة الزهراء : وهي مدينة جامعية حديثة خاصة بالنساء تأسست تحت اشراف الخمينيجامعة الصدوق : وهي أكبر مدينة جامعية حديثة في قم تحتوي على 6 مؤسسات جامعية. جامعة المفيد : وهي مشروع جامعي حديث وكبير ايضاً.* 

وهنالك معاهد ومؤسسات ومنتديات ومجامع علمية اخرى تابعة للحوزة وهي متخصصة في مجالات عديدة كالتبليغ والبحث

*بعض الصور لمدينة قم المقدسة* 


اضغط على الصورة لتراها بحجم أكبر


   

   

   

*المعالم:*
تبلغ مساحة المدينة 380 كلم2 وتتبعها ادارياً أربع نواحي هي : 1 ـ المركزية، 2 ـ جعفر آباد، 3 ـ كهك، 4ـ خلجستان، بالاضافة الى 256 قرية، وتحيط بالمدينة مجموعة من الجبال يصل ارتفاعها 3193م ، منها جبل تخت الذي يبعد 47 كم عن المدينة.
أحياؤها السكنية الحديثة: صفاشهر، يزدانشهر، دورشهر، زنبيل آباد، سالارية، نيروكاه، باجك، آذر، قم نو، مهدية، مدينة الامام الخميني(ره)، 30 متري كيوانفر، شاه سيد علي، قائم، جمكران... الخ.
شوارعها: شارع آية الله السيد المرعشي النجفي، انقلاب، طالقاني، الامام الخميني، سميّة، صدوقي، توحيد، فاطمي، بلوار أمين، كيوانفر... الخ.
 مساجدها: مسجد الامام الحسن العسكري(ع)، والمسجد الأعظم، ومسجد جمكران، ومسجد الطباطبائي، والمسجد الجامع (مصلى قدس الكبير)، ومسجد الامام الحسن المجتبى(ع).
المراقد والقبور: من معالم المدينة كثرة المراقد لأبناء أئمة أهل البيت(ع) وأحفادهم، إذ يبلغ عدد مراقدها المشهورة نحو 
*16 مرقداً من ابرزها:*

ـ مرقد السيدة فاطمة المعصومة بنت الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع)، هو من أشهر المراقد المقدسة فيها وأحد أبرز المعالم الدينية في ايران.
ـ مرقد السيد موسى المبرقع بن الامام محمد الجواد(ع)، وهو جد السادات الرضويين توفي سنة (296هـ).
ـ مرقد السيد حمزة بن الامام موسى الكاظم(ع).
ـ مرقد اسماعيل بن أحمد "من أحفاد الامام جعفر الصادق(ع)"، دفن بجوار السيد محمد "من أحفاد الامام موسى الكاظم(ع)".
ـ مراقد الأربعين كوكباً (جهل أختران)، وهي منسوبة الى 16 من ابناء الائمة(ع) واحفادهم مع عدد من انصارهم.
ـ مراقد (خاكفرج)، وفيها مدافن عدد من احفاد الائمة(ع).
ـ مرقد السيد ابراهيم المعروف بـ(شاه ابراهيم)، والسيد محمد من أبناء الامام الكاظم(ع).
ـ مرقد السيد أحمد بن قاسم (من احفاد الامام الصادق(ع) ).
ـ مرقد علي بن جعفر (من احفاد الامام الصادق(ع) ).
ـ مرقد حمزة بن أحمد بن الامام السجاد(ع).
ـ مرقد علي بن حسين بن موسى بن بابوية والد الشيخ الصدوق (ت 329 هـ).
ـ قبر المحدث الشريف زكريا بن آدم بن عبدالله بن سعد الأشعري القمي (ت 1013 هـ).
ـ قبر إسحاق بن آدم بن عبدالله الأشعري القمي من أصحاب الامام الرضا(ع).
ـ إبراهيم بن محمد الاشعري من أصحاب الامام موسى الكاظم(ع).
ـ أحمد بن إسحاق وكيل الامام الحسن العسكري(ع) (ت سنة 258 هـ).
ـ إدريس بن عيسى القمي من أصحاب الامام الرضا(ع).
ـ محمد بن جعفر صاحب كتاب كامل الزيارات، وقبره في مقبرة بابلان.
ـ جعفر بن محمد بن موسى بن قولويه القمي (ت سنة 369 هـ).
ـ علي بن إبراهيم القمي صاحب التفسير (توفى في القرن الرابع الهجري).
ـ الشيخ عبد الكريم الحائري اليزدي (ت سنة 1355 هـ).
ـ السيد صدر الدين العاملي الاصفهاني (ت 1373 هـ).
ـ السيد محمد تقي الخوانساري (ت سنة 1373 هـ).
ـ السيد مهدي الكشفي البروجردي.
ـ السيد أحمد الأراكي بن الحاج محسن العراقي (ت 1356 هـ).
ـ السيد محمد بن آية الله السيد عبدالله البرقعي (ت سنة 1350 هـ).
ـ الشيخ أبوالحسن سعيد بن هبة الله الراوندي (القطب الراوندي) (ت 573 هـ).
ـ الشيخ محمد بن الحسن الصفار القمي.
ـ الشهيد الشيخ فضل الله النوري المازندراني (ت 1327 هـ).
ـ الشهيد الشاه آبادي.
ـ العلامة السيد محمد حسين الطباطبائي التبريزي (صاحب تفسير الميزان) (1402 هـ/ 1981م).
ـ الآخوند الملا مهدي النراقي.
ـ الحاج محمد الهيدجي الأبهري الزنجاني (ت 1349 هـ).
ـ الحاج ميرزا جواد الملكي التبريزي (ت 1343 هـ).
ـ الملك صفي الأول، والملك عباس الثاني، والملك فتحعلي القاجاري.
مكتباتها العامة: في المدينة نحو 15 مكتبة أهمها وأوسعها:
ـ مكتبة آية الله العظمى المرعشي النجفي.
ـ مكتبة المدرسة الفيضية.
ـ مكتبة آية الله البروجردي في المسجد الاعظم.
ـ مكتبة آية الله السيد الكلبايكاني.
 مؤسساتها العلمية ومدارسها: تزخر قم اليوم بالعديد من المؤسسات والمدارس العلمية يزيد عددها على 60 مؤسسة ومدرسة، منها:
ـ المدرسة الفيضية: تعتبر مركز ادارة الحوزة العلمية في قم يعود تأسيسها الى العهد الصفوي.
ـ جامعة دار الشفاء: تأسست في العهد القاجاري واتسعت في عهد الامام الراحل الخميني(ره) وأصحبت جامعة كبيرة.
ـ المدرسة الحجتية: أسسها الفقيه الراحل السيد محمد حجت وهي مخصصة حالياً لدارسة قسم من الطلبة غير الايرانيين وتعتبر المركز العالمي للدراسات الاسلامية.
ـ الجامعة المعصومية: وهي من المشاريع الحديثة الضخمة التي تم البدء في بنائها سنة (1983م).
ـ مدرسة آية الله الكلبايكاني: وهي من المشاريع الحديثة وتضم معهداً لعلوم القرآن.
ـ مدينة العلم: وهي من أضخم المشاريع العلمية ـ السكنية في قم.
ـ جامعة الزهراء: وهي مدينة جامعية حديثة خاصة بالنساء تأسست تحت اشراف الامام الراحل الخميني (ره).
ـ جامعة الصدوق: وهي أكبر مدينة جامعية حديثة في قم تحتوي على 6 مؤسسات جامعية.
ـ جامعة المفيد: وهي مشروع جامعي حديث وكبير أيضاً.
ـ وهنالك معاهد ومؤسسات ومنتديات ومجامع علمية اخرى تابعة للحوزة وهي متخصصة في مجالات عديدة كالتبليغ والبحث... الخ.*الحركة الثقافية:*

 تحظى مدينة قم بحركة ثقافية واسعة ، تعد الثانية من حيث الحجم والاهمية بعد العاصمة طهران، وأهم جوانب نشاط الحركة الثقافية فيها:
ـ دور النشر: هنالك أكثر من 40 داراً للنشر (تنشر باللغتين العربية والفارسية) ولكل منها معرض لبيع الكتب بالاضافة الى عشرات المكتبات (منها ما يقرب من 20 مكتبة خاصة ببيع الكتب باللغة العربية).*ـ مؤسسات الدراسات والتحقيق:*

 يقرب عددها من 15 مؤسسة من أبرزها : مكتب الاعلام الاسلامي، مكتب النشر الاسلامي، مؤسسة آل البيت لإحياء التراث، مؤسسة في طريق الحق، المؤسسة الاسلامية الكومبيوترية الميسرة، وغيرها.

*الرئيس الايراني يشيد بمدينة قم* 


اشاد الرئيس الايراني محمود احمدي نجاد اليوم الجمعه بمكانه مدينه قم المقدسه واعتبرها قاعده لنشرالاسلام الاصيل. 

وقال في كلمه القاها في اجتماع مجلس الوزراء عقد في مدينه قم ان مدينه قم مركز العلماء والفقهاء والمجاهدين ومركز لنشر نور الهدايه والمعنويات . 
كما اشار الى وجود مرقد السيده معصومه في هذه المدينه والذي منح المدينه مكانه عاليه شاكرا اهالي مدينه قم لاستقبالهم له استقبالا كبيرا موكدا بان اهالي مدينه قم كانوا دوما سندا للثوره الاسلاميه ومدافعين عنها واكد الرئيس الايراني علي ضروره تقديم مختلف الخدمات لمدينه قم واهلها داعيا المسوولين الايرانيين الي الاهتمام بهذه المدينه وتنفيذ المشاريع العمرانيه فيها. 
وقد التقي الرئيس احمدي نجاد يوم امس الخميس خلال زيارته لمدينه قم اسر الشهداء والمضحين حيث اشاد بدورهم في نصره الثوره الاسلاميه ورفعه ومكانه ايران الاسلاميه . 
 
دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة 

ارفعوا هاماتكم فإنكم شيعة ، وإنه حزب الله ، وإن قائده السيد حسن نصر الله 

حـــــــــــزب الله
بعض المقاتلين من حزب الله 
ارتبط اسم حزب الله بالثورة الإسلامية في إيران التي قام بها السيد روح الله الموسوي الخميني عام 1979، وقد اكتسب شرعيته المحلية وشعبيته الإقليمية عن طريق المقاومة العسكرية للاحتلال الإسرائيلي للبنان (1982) ولا سيما بعد عام 1985 وهو عام الإعلان الرسمي عن أنصار الثورة الإسلامية في لبنان حزب الله، وكلل الحزب عمله السياسي والعسكري بانسحاب الجيش الإسرائيلي من الجنوب اللبناني في مايو/ أيار عام 2000.
ظروف النشأة 
سبق الوجود التنظيمي لحزب الله في لبنان وجود مشارب فكرية وعقائدية متعددة وكانت في غالبها تعود إلى العراق ولا سيما إلى حزب الدعوة الإسلامي الذي كان يرأسه السيد محمد باقر الصدر، وإلى مدرسة النجف الدينية التي جمعت عددا من طلاب العلم اللبنانيين وأصبح بعضهم جزءا أساسيا من النخبة الدينية الشيعية في لبنان، منهم السيد موسى الصدر مؤسس حركة المحرومين أمل التي يتزعمها حاليا نبيه بري وهو رئيس المجلس النيابي اللبناني أيضا.

وقد اختفى الصدر في ظروف غامضة عام 1978، وفي نفس الفترة الزمنية اضطلع السيد محمد حسين فضل الله بدور تربوي وسياسي مؤثر في الساحة اللبنانية بلغ أوجه في منتصف الثمانينيات متزامنا مع ظهور حزب الله كقوة لبنانية مقاومة للاحتلال الإسرائيلي وللقوى اللبنانية المتحالفة معه، مما دفع كثيرين لوصفه بالمرشد الروحي لحزب الله وهو ما نفاه الحزب وفضل الله نفسه أكثر من مرة، غير أنه لا أحد ينكر أنه كان لفضل الله أثر بالغ على تكوين طلائع حزب الله الأولى من السياسيين والعسكريين وغيرهم.
السيد عباس الموسويأمناء الحزب
لا توجد مصادر مستقلة تتحدث بالتفصيل عن طرق إدارة الحزب قبل العام 1989، إلا أن المعلومة المتداولة تفيد أن القيادة كانت جماعية إلى أن انتخب الأمين العام الأول لحزب الله وهو الشيخ صبحي الطفيلي (من عام 1989 حتى عام 1991).

وتولى المنصب من بعده السيد عباس الموسوي، ولم يستمر في منصبه أكثر من تسعة أشهر، ومن أهم أعماله إيلاء مقاومة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي الأولوية على ما سواها من الناحية العملية. واغتالته إسرائيل عام 1992 ليقود الحزب من بعده السيد حسن نصر الله حتى الآن.
البناء التنظيمي 
يعتقد بعض المراقبين أنه لا يزال البعض من بنية حزب الله تكتنفه السرية ولا سيما تلك المرتبطة بالمقاومة وبعلاقات الحزب خارج الحدود اللبنانية، إلا أن الهياكل التي تنظم عمل الحزب معروفة، وتتسم قراراتها بالشرعية الحزبية والعلنية وتتضمن الأمانة العامة ومجلسا سياسيا ومجلس شورى إضافة إلى مجلس تخطيطي وكتلة نواب وهيئات استشارية متعددة. ويتخذ القرار داخل الحزب بأغلبية الأصوات.

المؤسسات الرديفة
نشط الحزب في تقديم خدماته بالمناطق التي يكثر فيها الشيعة مثل ضاحية بيروت الجنوبية والبقاع والجنوب اللبناني، مما زاد من شعبيته ومن التفاف أبناء الطائفة من حوله. وكثير من مؤسسات الحزب امتداد لمؤسسات "أم" في إيران. وتعمل أغلبها في الجانب الاجتماعي والتنموي ودعم المقاومة والإعلام مثل تلفزيون المنار.

المؤسسات الخدمية 
كانت للخدمات التي نشط الحزب في تقديمها للجماهير وبخاصة في الجنوب اللبناني اكبر الاثر في زيادة شعبيته ، فقد نشط حزب الله في اقامة المدارس والجمعيات الخيرية التي تعني بأسر الجرحى والشهداء ، ومن هذه المؤسسات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 
مؤسسة " جهاد البناء " التي تأسست عام 1988م وتضم العديد من المهندسين والفنيين والعمال ، وتتخصص في حفر الآبار واعداد الدورات التدريبية في مجال الزراعة والبيطرة 0الهيئة الصحية الاسلامية : ولها فروع عدة بلغت 47 فرعا تنتشر في البقاع والجنوب بالاضافة الى بيروت 0جمعية القرض الحسن : التي تأسست عام 1982م بهدف تقديم القروض غير الربوية للمحتاجين 0جمعية الامداد الخيرية الاسلامية : التي تأسست عام 1987م وتعمل على مساعدة الاسر على الاكتفاء ذاتيا ، ورعاية الايتام والعجزة والارامل 0مؤسسة الشهيد : ومهمتها الاهتمام التربوي والتعليمي بأسر الشهداء 0المؤسسة الاسلامية للتربية والتعليم : والتي يعود تاريخ تأسيسها الى عام 1993م وتهتم ببناء المدارس في مختلف المناطق اللبنانية وتحرص على أن تكون أولوية الالتحاق في تلك المدارس لاولاد الشهداء 0هيئة دعم المقاومة الاسلامية : التي تجمع التبرعات للمقاومة وتعقد الندوات وتقيم المعارض لزيادة الوعي بأهمية المقاومة 0وللحزب مؤسسات رياضية وثقافية واعلامية مهمة ، مثل : مركز الامام الخميني ، وجريدة العهد ، وتلفزيون المنار الذي نجح في جذب قطاع عريض من المشاهدين ، وعرض بالصور الحية عمليات حزب الله العسكرية ضد الكيان الاسرائيلي 0

العمليات العسكرية  
كبدت العمليات العسكرية التي قادها حزب الله ضد العدو الاسرائيلي سنويا من 22 الى 23 قتيلا ، وعدد كبير من الجرحى والاسرى ، وبلغ متوسط العمليات العسكرية السنوية حسب مصادر الحزب حوالي 292 عملية ، من عام 1989 الى عام 1991 ، وفي الفترة من عام 1992 الى عام 1994 قفز العدد الى 465 عملية ، وفي الفترة من عام 1995 الى 1997 ارتفع العدد الى 936 عملية ، وبلغ مجموع القتلى الاسرائيليين حسب المصادر الاسرائيلية طوال 18 عام حوالي 1200 جندي قتيل ، واعداد كبيرة من الجرحى 0

استخدم حسب الله في جهاده اسلوب حرب العصابات والعمليات الاستشهادية ، وتميزت أعمال المقاومة بالدقة ، والمفاجأة ، وتأمين خطوط الانسحاب ، وساعدهم في ذلك جهاز استخباراتي مدرب 0

في الاخير أدت هذه العمليات للمقاومة الى ألحاق هزيمتين كبيرتين بالكيان الصهيوني ، وفرضت على أرض الواقع ميزان رعب مع هذا الكيان ، وأعادة الامل من جديد في النصر الالهي من عند الواحد القهار ، ورفعت راية الاسلام خفاقة ، وأعادة العز والكرامة للامة الاسلامية ، ولقنت العدو دروسا لن ينساها طوال التاريخ البشري 0

العلاقة مع إيران
جاء في بيان صادر عن الحزب يوم 16 فبراير/ شباط 1985 أن الحزب "ملتزم بأوامر قيادة حكيمة وعادلة تتجسد في ولاية الفقيه، وتتجسد في روح الله آية الله الموسوي الخميني مفجر ثورة المسلمين وباعث نهضتهم المجيدة".
ويرى المتابعون لشؤون الحزب أن ارتباطه بإيران ينطلق من مفردات عقائدية حيث أن كل أفراد الحزب هم من اللبنانيين الشيعة، ويعتبرون الولي الفقيه في إيران مرجعا دينيا وسياسيا لهم. و بعد وفاة السيد الخميني (قد) تولى المرشد الجديد للثورة السيد علي الخامنئي(حفظه الله)، الذي بايعه حزب الله  ارتباطا بالمرجعية الدينية في حدها السياسي والحضاري.

ويعتقد أن حزب الله يتلقى دعما ماديا كاملا من إيران إضافة إلى التبرعات وأموال الخمس التي يتلقاها الحزب من مناصريه، وأغلب الشيعة في العالم .

العلاقة مع سوريا
بسبب الظروف التي تشكل بها الحزب ولا سيما ظرف المقاومة العسكرية للاحتلال الإسرائيلي، وجد حزب الله دعما سياسيا ومعنويا من سوريا في علاقة جدلية لم يسبق لها نظير على الأقل في العالم العربي.

ولم تخل تلك العلاقة من مصادمات بين الطرفين كانت أشدها عام 1987 حيث سقط من حزب الله أكثر من عشرين قتيلا، ولكن استطاع الطرفان تجاوز الخلافات والوصول إلى رؤية مشتركة برعاية وتدخل إيراني، وبلغت هذه العلاقة مراحل متقدمة بعد استلام السيد حسن نصر الله قيادة الحزب.

المقاومة.. 

إحدى عمليات حزب الله ضد إسرائيل
شارك حزب الله في بعض مراحل الحرب اللبنانية، واتخذ له بعض المواقع العسكرية على الجبهات الداخلية ولا سيما في بعض المناطق اللبنانية وبخاصة في الضاحية الجنوبية لبيروت. ويحرص مسؤولو الحزب على التمسك بأن دورهم العسكري في بعض سنوات الحرب اللبنانية لم يتعد الدفاع عن النفس.
 
ودخل الحزب عام 1988 في حرب عنيفة مع حركة أمل الشيعية أسفرت عن مقتل العشرات من الطرفين، وكان حزب الله يعتبرها حربا مفروضة ودفاعا عن النفس. 

وتركت هذه الحرب آثارا سياسية واجتماعية سيئة على الطائفة الشيعية وكادت تقسمها إلى طرفين متعاديين. ويحرص حزب الله وحركة أمل على تجاوز هذه الحرب والتأكيد على التكامل بينهما، وهو ما حصل في كل الانتخابات البلدية والتشريعية التي حصلت في لبنان بعد اتفاق الطائف.

وعلى الصعيد الدولي لا تزال الولايات المتحدة الأميركية تتهم حزب الله بتفجير مقر القوات الأميركية والفرنسية في بيروت في أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول عام 1983، وقد أسفرت تلك العملية عن مقتل 300 جندي أميركي وفرنسي. كما تتهمه بالمسؤولية عن مسلسل خطف الرهائن الغربيين إبان الحرب اللبنانية.

*حزب الله والتاريخ*
يعتبر بعض الباحثين حزب الله ظاهرة فريدة في العالم العربي ويرون أن التاريخ سيحفظ اسمه كحزب مقاوم استطاع أن يلحق هزيمة بالجيش الإسرائيلي ويجبره على الانسحاب من جنوب لبنان ، وأن يصعقها بهزيمة أخرى عام 2006م ، تجرعت معها اسرائيل الغصص ، وأن يعقد معه عددا من الصفقات الناجحة لتبادل الأسرى، وأنه استطاع أن يحدث تكاملا بين العمل العسكري والسياسي والإعلامي، حيث كانت ماكينته الإعلامية تعرض عملياته العسكرية الناجحة بينما كانت حركته السياسية تجتهد لحماية ظهر المقاومة محليا وعربيا ودوليا.

كما أنه رغم حرج موقفه السياسي في الداخل اللبناني لم يتنازل تبعا لمعتقداته العقائدية عما يسميه حقه في ملاحقة إسرائيل كقوة احتلال لأرض فلسطين، كما أنه رغم ما يتعرض له من ضغوط دولية لم يتردد في إعلان تأييده للعمليات الفدائية التي تستهدف المجتمع الإسرائيلي، وظل يعتبرها من أهم وسائل التحرير.


دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله تعالى { اعلن اليوم وليس جديد أنني افتخر ان اكون فرداً في حزب ولاية الفقيه العادل العالم الحكيم الشجاع الصادق المخلص وولاية الفقيه تقول لنا نحن حزبها ان لبنان بلد متنوع يجب ان تحافظوا عليه }

ولقد اخترت لكم هذا المقطع لارتباطه بفخركم يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين وأحباب ايران الاسلام 0


دمتم بمودة 00000000000 والسلام

----------


## ابو طارق

لكل من يحب ان يعرف عن اخبار 

المقاومة الاسلامية في لبنان اليكم هذا الرابط

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أسأل الله تعالى للجميع التوفيق في جميع الامور ، وأعزي الامة الاسلامية جمعا بذكرى رحيل  السيد الامام الخميني (قد) وأعزي الامة الاسلامية برحيل السيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قد) 0

لقد تغيبت عن الموضوع فترة من الزمن لاترك فرصة للآخرين من أجل أن يتوجوا الموضوع ببعض أنوار حزب الله وقائده أو بعض أنوار ايران وقائدها 0

كانت وما زالت الافكار والكلمات تزدحم في عقلي وقلبي لدرجة أني لا أستطيع سردها وكتابتها بصورة متتابعة منسقة ، ولكني سأحاول أن أكتب لكم بعض مما أشعر به وما أفهمه ، لعله يحوز على رضا الله تعالى ورضاكم 0

هناك مبدأ أساسي عندما يتعرض أي بلد الى احتلال ، أو تهديد خارجي ، أو اعتداء بأي شكل كان ، وهو أن الناس لهم الحق في الدفاع عن بلادهم من كل أولائك ، وهذا المبدأ يأخذ بعدا أكبر عندما يرتبط بالدين الاسلامي ، كما هو حال ايران الاسلام ، وحزب الله الابطال ، وعراقنا السليب ، وقدسنا الغصيب ، وأفغاننا الاسير 0000الخ 0

وهناك مبدأ يقطع الطريق أمام أي تراجع ، وهو لا هزيمة في دين الله ، حتى ينتج عنها خوف أو ضعف أو تراجع ، وستبقى كلمة الله هي العليا ، وكلمة أعداء الاسلام هي السفلى 0

والناس في أي أمر حتى شأن مقارعة العدوان يختلفون ، ولكن تبقى في النهاية نتيجة واحدة ، وهي : من الذي حصل على أوسمة الشرف والكرامة والعزة والاباء 0000الخ ؟ ومن هو الذي حاز على الاحترام والتقدير ؟ ومن الذي لبس تاج الشجاعة والتنظيم ؟ ومن الذي قتل وأقدام الاعداء على جسده ؟ ومن الذي استشهد ورأسه مرفوع الى أعلى ؟ ومن الذي له المكانة عند الله تعالى في الآخرة والدنيا وبين الناس ؟ 

ولكن هناك نتيجة مشتركة بين الناس ، وهي حبهم للحياة والبقاء ، حتى لو كانت مغمورة بالذل والهوان والعبودية للاعداء ، ولكن الجدير بالاحترام من بين كل الناس هم الذين يواجهون العدوان ويدافعون عن الاسلام ، ويرفعون راية لا أله إلا الله في الاوطان ، من غير تردد أو تراجع أو خوف ، قال تعالى { الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ } (173) سورة آل عمران

يجب ان يكون لنا دور في المواجهات القادمة مع اعداء الاسلام ، فمن غير المعقول ان نقف موقف المتفرج على نتائج تلك المواجهات ، بحيث نترك ايران الاسلام وحزب الله الابطال والفلسطينيون وهم يخوضون معركة الاسلام لوحدهم ، لعل البعض وضع لنفسه المبررات والذرائع بشتى اشكالها ، ولكن لن يستطيع احد ان يجعل موقفه يخلوا من أي دعم ابتداءا بالكلمات وانتهاءا بالنفس والروح 0

صحيح ان بعض الانظمة شحذة الهمم لقتال حزب الله في الاحداث الاخيرة التي جرت في لبنان ، مع العلم ان هذا الموقف ناتج بسبب البعد عن الاسلام ، نراهم اعجز الناس عن محاربة العدو الحقيقي للامة وهم الامريكان والصهاينة ومن هو معهم ، كما نراهم قد رفعوا بنادقهم واعلامهم اتجاه حزب الله محذرين ومتوعدين المنطقة بخطر اشد وطأة من الاحتلال الصهيوني ، متمثلا بالمد الايراني ، فيا للعجب لهذه الايام التي يكون فيها العدو صديقا والصديق والمسلم عدوا 0

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا : لماذا العرب الاشاوس لم يدعموا حزب الله طيلة حروبه مع الصهاينة ، مع ان حزب الله يقاتل عدوهم وعدو الاسلام ، لماذا ينتقدون ايران الاسلام لدعمها لحزب الله وحماس 0

لقد حاولت ان اجد التبريرات لهم ولافعالهم ، لكني لم استطع ان اجدها ، وشعرت كما انتم ايضا تشعرون بخيبة الامل مما عليه حالهم 0

رجل كمثل السيد حسن نصر الله عربي الاصل والهوية مسلم موحد مؤمن بربه سبحانه وتعالى ، اعترف له العدو قبل الصديق انه صادق في كلامه ووعوده لامته ، تكالب عليه الحاقدون والمغرضون وشككوا في عروبته ونزعوا عنه صفة الاسلام لمجرد انه شيعي قاوم اعداء الاسلام من الداخل والخارج 0

لكن البعض نصب نفسه آلهة تحاسب الناس على نواياها ومذهبها ، لدرجة انهم شقوا صدور الناس ، وعلموا ما خفي من النوايا داخلها ، كما ان البعض وزع صكوك الغفران على من يرتضيه ، والبعض الآخر يدعي الاسلام ولكنه يجهل اسسه وقواعده وثوابته واصوله ، ليضرب بعرض الحائط الاخوة الاسلامية بكل ابعادها وحجمها 0

تناسى البعض ان الله سبحانه هو الذي يقيس ايماننا ، ولا يستطيع اي احد ان يفرض نجاته وهلاك المذاهب الاسلامية الاخرى ، كما ان البعض لا زال يطبل ويزمر الى الارث القديم من ناحية تكفير بعض المسلمين على اساس انتمائهم المذهبي 0

ان السيد حسن نصر الله ورجاله الابطال خرجوا من رحم الامة العربية ، عرب مسلمين رغما على انف جميع المشككين ، قاموا على ارض عربية وفهموا الاسلام والجهاد على حقيقته وعرفوا الطريق الى الله ، هو تاج على رؤوسنا ، هو عزنا وشرفنا وكرامتنا 0

ولنا الحق جميعا ان نفخر به لانه مسلم شيعي يتبع ولاية الفقيه في ايران 0

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم

أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والمشاركة ، وأتمنى لكم جميعا حياة ملؤها الحب والاخوة والسعادة في الدارين ، وأن يكشف الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة بحق محمد وآله هداة الامة 0

قال تعالى : { عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ } (5) سورة العلق، وقال تعالى : { فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا } (114) سورة طـه 0

إن العالِم الذي لا ينفع الناس بعلمه لا قيمة إنسانية له ، والعلم نعمة للبشرية عندما يصب في خدمة الإنسان وهذا ما نراه في الثورة العلمية العظيمة في كل الميادين من الطب الى الاتصالات والاكتشافات وغيرها وصولا الى قدرة الإنسان على ان يصنع إنسانا بعد ان صنع حيوانا. ويصبح العلم الطامة الكبرى عندما يستخدم ضد الإنسان كالأسلحة النووية والكيميائية والبيولوجية.

ومما تجدر الاشارة اليه هنا : ما حدث لليابان عام 1945م في مدينتي هيروشيما وناكازاكي ، ولم يقف خطر استخدام الاسلحة النووية عند حد التدمير للبشر وانجازاتهم فقط ، بل يتعدى ذلك ليصل الى كل ما هو حي ضمن نطاق تدمير تلك الاسلحة ، ومن ثم الويلات المتتابعة لخطر الاشعاعات والتي قد تأخذ أجيالا عديدة تعيش أمراضا وتشوهات الى آخره  من الكثير جدا من ويلاتها ومصائبها 0

من هنا جاء الدين الاسلامي ليحرم استخدام مثل هذه الاسلحة التي لا تفرق في تدميرها بين ما هو بشري وما هو طبيعي ، بل إنها تجعل المنطقة التي يستخدم فيها خالية من جميع أشكال الحياة لفترات طويله 0

وايران الاسلام بقيادتها الدينية والسياسية ، لا تجد في صنع مثل هذه الاسلحة واستخدامها أي اضافة أو زيادة في قوتها ، ناهيكم عن خطرها التدميري الذي لا يرتضيه الاسلام وتعاليمه ، ولقد صرح الولي الفقيه السيد علي الخامنائي (حفظه الله ) ولاكثر من مرة وعبر وسائل الاعلام عن عدم جدوى وجود السلاح النووي لدى ايران الاسلام ، ورغم هذا كله ، ورغم التوجه الديني لحكومة الجمهورية الاسلامية عن عدم نيتها في صنع مثل هذه الاسلحة ، إلا أن امريكا وأذنابها لا زالوا يطبلون ويزمرون حول نية ايران في امتلاك السلاح النووي 0

ولاحظوا معي حول كلمة ( نية ) فهم يحاسبون العالم على النوايا ، ويهاجمون الدول على الظن ، ويسقطون الحكومات وقاية كما حدث للعراق ، ولا يوجد في العالم من يقول لهم ( لا ) 0

وتنص المادة الرابعة على ... مبدأ تساوي جميع أعضاء < الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية > في السيادة> في المؤتمر العام. لكن أغلب الدول الكبرى تخالف مبدأ المساواة ودلالات ذلك سيطرة الدول الكبرى المالكة للأسلحة الذرية على قرارات الوكالة.

وقد نصت المعاهداة الدولية على مبدأين أساسيين : الأول يحق لكل الدول قاطبة الاستفادة من التكنولوجيا النووية للغايات السلمية ، والثاني ان انتشار الأسلحة النووية يشكل خطرا على السلم والأمن الدوليين . إلا أن اول المخالفين لهذين القرارين هي أمريكا واسرائيل والدول المستكبرة ، وكان آخر تصريح لامريكا أنها تريد أن تزيد في صنع الاسلحة النووية ، ولا حسيب ولا رقيب ، فهل من محاسب لامريكا على تصرفاتها وتصريحاتها ، ليكون البديل عن ذلك محاسبة ايران الاسلام على النوايا 0

ومن هنا كان إصرار الولايات المتحدة على إحالة الملف الايراني الى مجلس الأمن الدولي لتحصل على قرار بضرب إيران . وقرار ضرب إيران قد اتخذته الإدارة الاميركية سواء صدر قرار عن مجلس الأمن او لم يصدر . لكن يبقى تحديد زمن بدء الضربة ، وهذا ما أكدته <صحيفة تايمز> البريطانية في 7/2/.2006 فوزير الخارجية الروسي يعارض استخدام القوة ضد ايران ويقول : <استخدام القوة في ظل العلاقات المعاصرة لا يمكن إلا بقرار من الأمم المتحدة فقط>. 

لكن ممثل اميركا في الأمم المتحدة قال : إن اميركا ستلجأ الى استخدام القوة شاءت المنظمة الدولية او أبت>. يأتي هذا القول انسجاما مع سياسة الولايات المتحدة التي لا تحترم المنظمة العالمية ولا تلتزم بقراراتها. لقد تجاوزت المنظمة عندما غزت العراق من دون ان تحصل على قرار من مجلس الأمن يجيز لها القيام بعملياتها العسكرية.

ما تصنعه أمريكا اليوم شبيه لما قامت به بريطانيا بالامس من خلال مخالفتها المعاهداة التي تضع قيودا على الدول المالكة للأسلحة النووية وعلى الدول غير المالكة . بالنسبة الى الأولى تتعهد الدول المالكة بعدم نقل أسلحة نووية او اي مواد تستخدم في هذه الأسلحة الى دولة اخرى . فبريطانيا لم تحترم هذا الشرط ونقلت سرا الى اسرائيل أطنانا من المواد التي تستخدم للأغراض العسكرية.

لكن اللافت هو التهديد المبطن والتهديد العلني لجورج بوش باستخدام القوة النووية ضد ايران حفاظا على أمن اسرائيل ، وتهديد بعض زعماء الدول الغربية باستخدام السلاح النووي ضد الارهابيين . أما وزير خارجية روسيا فيقول : <اي تسوية بالقوة او بالإكراه ستأتي بنتائج عكسية تماما ولا يمكن ان تستمر>.

من هذا كله على العالم أن لا يتحمل أمثال هذه الظلامات أكثر من ذلك ، وعلى الدول الضعيفة أن تخبر القوى المسيطرة والمستكبرة بمعارضتها لامثال هذا الاستبداد والتعسف والغطرسة ، فهل سينتظر العالم وبالاخص شعوب العالم الاسلامي ضربة جديدة لدولة اسلامية ، وهو يتفرج كما كان موقفهم في السابق ، أم يحاول أن يكون أكثر وعيا وادراكا وايمانا بالمواجهة مع الاعداء بأي شكل كان 0

وبعد هذا الطرح أضع بين أيديكم توجهات ايران الاسلام ناحية الفائدة للبشرية وليس لتدميرها كما يفعل الغرب والشرق وقد فعل فعلا ، فهم يسرحون ويمرحون بالعالم وشعوبه ، وشعوب العالم تسرح وتمرح في بعضها البعض متناسين عدوهم الحقيقي والواضح 0

ومثال سعي ايران الاسلام لفائدة البشرية :

الفاو: ايران أكبر منتج للحبوب في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا
أعلنت منظمة الأمم المتحدة للأغذية والزراعة (الفاو) بأن ايران تعتبر أكبر منتج للحبوب في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.
وأعلنت المنظمة في بيان لها بأن ايران تنتج ۳۷ بالمائة من اجمالي الحبوب المنتج في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.

مليار دولار.. عائدات شركة الملاحة الايرانية
أعلن المدير التنفيذي لشركة الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية للملاحة بأن عائدات هذه الشركة وصلت خلال العام الايراني  نحو مليار دولار.

تطوير عمليات التنقيب عن الذهب في ايران
أعلن مدير شؤون التنقيب في مؤسسة علوم الأرض والاكتشافات المنجمية في ايران عن تطوير عمليات التنقيب عن الذهب في المناطق المنجمية الواعدة والبدء بمرحلة جديدة من النشاطات المنجمية

إيران تعلن امتلاكها التقنية النووية بالكامل  

أحمدي نجاد يخاطب الإيرانيين في الذكرى الثانية لبدء تخصيب اليورانيوم في بلاده
أكد الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد خلال الاحتفال بيوم التقنية النووية في الذكرى الثانية لبدء تخصيب اليورانيوم في إيران أن بلاده تمكنت من امتلاك التقنية النووية بشكل كامل.


دمتم بمودة 000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم جميعا على المتابعة والمشاركة ، واتمنى للجميع النجاح والتفوق بعد جهدهم الكبير في الامتحانات التي انتهت في هذا اليوم ، واهدي لكم هذه الانجازات والاختراعات الايرانية ، التي تزيدكم فخرا يا شيعة امير المؤمنين ، فنحن لا نزال نسير على خطا البيان والتوضيح لانجازات ايران الاسلام0 
شاب ايراني يخترع روبوتاً لاطفاء الحرائق 
اخترع شاب ايراني بالتعاون مع جامعة العلوم الطبية روبوتاً لاطفاء الحرائق.
واوضح هذا المخترع الشاب: ان روبوت اطفاء الحرائق يستخدم في اطفاء الحرائق التي يتعرض فيها عمال الاطفاء الى المخاطر ويمكن ارشاد هذا الروبوت بواسطة المشغل واطفاء الحريق.
واضاف يونس نصري صانع هذا الروبوت: ان اجزاءه تتشكل من الاقسام المحركة والموجهة والمتقدمة للسيطرة واطفاء الحرائق.
واوضح نصري: ان هذا الجهاز قد حاز على تأييد دائرة تسجيل الاختراعات الايرانية.
وبين ان روبوت اطفاء الحرائق يتمكن من القيام بمهامه وتوجيهه من على بعد ۲۱۰ امتار.
واعلن عن قيام عدد من الاخصائيين تكميل نماذج اخرى من الروبوتات الاخرى الخاصة باطفاء الحرائق. 
مخترع ايراني ينال الميدالية الذهبية للاختراعات
 
احرز المخترع الشاب الايراني رضا كهولي جائزة خاصة وميدالية ذهبية في المعرض السادس للاختراعات في بريطانيا.
وشارك كهولي للمرة الثانية هذا العام في المعرض المذكور حيث قدم تصميما لوسيلة نقل جوية، وتبارى مع 200 مخترع من 13 بلدا من بلدان العالم ليحصل على الجائزة الخاصة.
مع ميدالية ذهبية من القسم الصناعي في هذا المعرض.
وقام اثنا عشر حكما من المعرض السادس للاختراعات في بريطانيا بدراسة اختراع هذا المخترع الايراني من ابعاد مختلفة، واختاروه على انه الاختراع الاول في المسابقة.
وتتكون وسيلة النقل التي اخترعها المخترع الايراني رضا كهولي من سفينة وطائرة ومنطاد، وبامكان هذه الوسيلة المركّبة الاقلاع والهبوط في اي مكان كان من دون الحاجة الى مدرج مطار.
وتتسع وسيلة النقل هذه الى 20 راكبا، ويمكن استخدامها للسياحة وللاغراض الزراعية والعسكرية.
واستنادا الى دراسات الخبراء الايرانيين فان نفقات صناعة هذه الوسيلة الجوية تعادل نصف نفقات انتاج طائرة من طراز الطائرات الاعتيادية للنقل المدني مثل بوينغ و ايرباس.
ويبلغ الشاب الايراني رضا كهولي من العمر 18 عاما، وهو طالب في قسم الميكانيك في جامعة تبريز الايرانية،وفي العام الماضي كان قد شارك في المعرض الخامس للاختراعات الذي اقيم في بريطانيا كذلك وحاز على جائزته الخاصة بعد ان قدم مشروعا علميا آنذاك.
وقد استطاع هذا المخترع الايراني الشاب حتى الآن من تسجيل 17 اختراعا او براءة اختراع 15 منها كانت اختراعات سجلت في داخل البلاد، اما الاختراعان الآخران فقد تم تسجيلهما دوليا.
جدير بالذكر هنا ان معرض الاختراعات في بريطانيا يقام سنويا منذ ستة اعوام في الكساندرا بالاس ومن يوم لآخر يزداد عدد المخترعين من بلدان العالم الذين يشاركون فيه. 
السلطات الإيرانية تتبنى رعاية إختراع طائرة بدون طيار لطالب جامعي 
 
قالت مصادر مطلعة أن طالبا في إحدى الجامعات الإيرانية، نجح هو وعدد من الطلاب وبإشراف خبراء إيرانيين، بتطوير طائرة بدون طيار لديها قدرات فائقة. وقالت أن الطائرة التي تشبه طائرات الاستطلاع تزن حوالي 493 جرام فقط ويمكنها القيام بإلتقاط صور فيديو، والطيران بسرعة 90 كيلو متر / ساعة. وتستطيع الطائرة التحليق لمدة 60 دقيقة في الجو. ولكون الطائرة خفيفة الوزن وسريعة الحركة، بالإضافة إلى المواد التي صنعت منها، فإنه من الصعب تحديدها بواسطة الرادار العسكري. كما يمكن استخدام الطائرة في مجال الزراعة، حيث يمكن استخدامها في بذر الحبوب على مساحات كبيرة من الأرض الزراعية. هذا وأكدت المصادر انه تمت تجربة الطائرة، وأن السلطات الإيرانية أعربت عن سعادتها بما توصل إليه طالب جامعي إيراني. وأكدت أن الطائرة ستشارك في إحدى المنافسات في ألمانيا، والتي تعرف بمسابقة EMAV 2008 ، وقد تم تسمية الطائرة باسم ( ISS1 ).  
عالم ايرانى يعلن اختراع نظام يعمل بدل أجهزة الرادار 

عالم ايرانى يعلن اختراع نظام يعمل بدل أجهزة الرادار طهران/
أعلن العالم الايرانى / مسعود طبيبيان/ عن قيامه باختراع نظام اقتفاء أثر برى و بحرى يحل محل اجهزة الرادار وينجز اعمالها فى حال عجزها 0 واشار طبيبيان الى أن هذا النظام يستطيع العمل فى مختلف الظروف الجوية موءكدا أن بامكانه تحديد الاهداف الجوية والبرية والبحرية ومتابعتها والحصول على المعلومات الخاصة بموقع الهدف0 وقال ان نظام الرادار قد يصاب بعطل من قبل العدو ويعجز عن تحديد الهدف وفى مثل هذه الحالة فانه يمكن الافادة من هذا النظام الذى لا يستطيع العدو تحديده واكتشافه0 واضاف ان النظام المذكور تملكه بعض الدول المتطورة ومعلوماته العلمية غير موجودة الا انه تم صنع هذا النظام داخل ايران من قبل مواطنين ايرانيين 0 

في مجال الأبتكارات والأختراعات ايران من بين الدول المتقدمة
التاريخ: 2008/05/07
  
أكد اثنان من المخترعين الإيرانيين ممن حصلا على ميداليات في المسابقات العالمية للإختراعات للعام 2008 ان ايران تعتبر واحدة من بين الدول المتقدمة في مجال الإبتكارات والإختراعات.
وفي حديثه لوكالة الأنباء الإيرانية ايرنا قال المخترع رسول نوروزيان قهفرخي ان الأختراعات الإيرانية حازت على ترحيب الكثير من البلدان ووصفوها بالذكية والمبتكرة وذلك خلال المسابقات الدولية التي تفوقت ايران فيها على العديد من البلدان الأخرى مثل امريكا وروسيا والمانيا واليابان.
اما المخترع امين لطفعليان دهكردي فقال من جانبه ان ايران وفي عرضها للأختراعات في المسابقات العالمية في جنيف بسويسرا قد حازت على تحسين الكثير من العلماء المشهورين في البلدان الأخرى.
وقال دهكردي في هذه المنافسات المكثفة اعتلت ايران المنصة الأولى وتمكنت ان تثبت احقيتها العلمية لعدة مرات امام العالم.
وحسبما ذكرت وكالة الأنباء الإيرانية فإن امين لطفعليان دهكردي ورسول نوروزيان قهفرخي قد فازا بالميدالية الفضية في المسابقات العلمية العالمية لأختراعهما روبوت ذكي وجهاز صناعة عدسات النظارات وتحويل دخان مصانع مركبات الديزل الى حبر طباعي ولحد الآن تمكنا تسجيل 15 اختراع مختلف في مؤسسة الملكية الصناعية في ايران.  
جوال ايراني رائع جدا 

 
قال السيد سعيد نخعي، مدير شركة أبرا المختصة بإنتاج البرامج وقطع الغيار الإلكترونية الإسلامية، في مؤتمر صحفي عقد في مدينة قم المقدسة : بعد أن قامت شركتنا بإنتاج برنامج ' الذِّكر ' الديني في نسختيه الأولى والثانية، ها هي اليوم تطرح في الأسواق هاتفاً نقالاً يحمل الاسم نفسه وهو مزود ببرامج مكتملة. وأضاف قائلاً : بغية الوصول إلى صيغة نافعة لإنتاج البرامج الإسلامية النافعة التي زود بها الجهاز، أجرت الشركة مشارورات واسعة مع الحوزة العلمية في قم. 
وشدد السيد نخعي على أن الجهاز النقال المصنع في إيران يتميز بجانبه الفني والإسلامي، وقال : من بين التقنيات التي زود بها آلة تصوير بدقة 2 ميكابكسل، وتكنولوجيا متطورة، ويعمل بنظام ويندوز 6 الخاص بأجهزة الجوال، بالإضافة إلى إمكان الاستفادة من شبكة الإنترنت والإيميل. 
وأوضح أن من جملة قابليات الجوال المذكور احتوائه على : [ القرآن الكريم، نهج البلاغة، مفاتيح الجنان، الصحيفة السجادية، أدعية الحج، رسالة العلماء الجامعة، مختلف الأدعية والزيارات، تحديد اتجاه القبلة، وتحديد الأوقات الشرعية لمختلف مناطق العالم، وبث الأذان ]. 
وأضاف : امتاز هذا الجهاز النقال الفريد من نوعه بقابلية عرض القرآن الكريم بثمانية أنواع من الخطوط لأول مرة في العالم؛ وذلك من أجل تسهيل علمية القراءة والحفظ لكتاب الله المجيد. وكشف السيد نخعي عن : أن الجهاز يحوي في مجال القرآن الصوتي ترتيلاً لتسعة من القرّاء المعروفين من الشيعة والسنة، وقال : ومن المزايا الأخرى له شموله لترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى عشر لغات عالمية حية، وتفسير القرآن بلغات ثلاث هي العربية والإنجليزية والفارسية. 
وقال أيضاً : ثمة إمكانية في الجهاز للبحث عن الكلمات بعد تزويده بمواصفات الآية أو السورة أو الجزء. وتابع : أدرج كتاب : ' نهج البلاغة ' بصورة كاملة في الجهاز باللغات العربية والإنجليزية والفارسية. وشدد على احتوائه على الأدعية والزيارات ومناسك الحج والعمرة، وأردف : يمكن البحث عن الأوقات الشرعية في هذا الجهاز لـ4500 مدينة في إيران والعالم بأسره. 
ولفت إلى : أن الجهاز يعمل بنظام ويندوز 6 المسمى بـ' طه '، وقد صممت بعض قطعه في الداخل فيما استوردت القطعات الأخرى، وتابع : سنسعى في المستقبل القريب إلى تطوير برامج الجوال المذكور والاستفادة من أحدث التقنيات الموجودة، حيث سنضع النسخة الأخيرة والأحدث منه على موقعنا الإلكتروني : 

وأكد السيد نخعي : على أن بإمكان الراغبين بالحصول على الجهاز المذكور الرجوع إلى الشركة أو إلى موقعها الإلكتروني، وتابع : قيمة جهاز النقال المصنع محلياً تبلغ 350000 تومان ( 375 دولاراً ). يشار إلى أنه : بإمكان من يمتلكون أجهزة تعمل بنظام ويندوز 5 أو 6 الحصول على البرامج الموجودة في النقال المحلي بصورة مجانية. 
اختراعات إلكترونية رقمية إيرانية أخرى 



دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر والامتنان لهذه الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران ، على ما تقدمه من خير وصلاح وعمران ، وفق الله القائمين عليها الى آخر الزمان 0

*انسان آلي يبني بيتاً مساحته 200 متر مربع في يوم ‏واحد*
 
هزة ارضية تقع فتسبب اضراراً كبيرة لبيت وعدد آخر ‏من البيوت، لكن هذه الحادثة تتبلور الى فكرة تاريخية ‏وخلالها يتمكن عالم ايراني من تصميم وصناعة نظام ‏انسان آلي باستطاعته ايجاد تحول في صناعة البناء في ‏العالم. بناء بيت بمساحة 200 متر مربع مع كافة ‏امكاناته ومستلزماته في يوم واحد.‏

وعن كيفية حظور هذه الفكرة لأول مرة في ذهنه قال ‏البروفسور خوشنويس بعد ان وقعت الهزة الارضية ‏سعيت من خلال الاستفادة من مادة الجص واحدى ‏ادوات البناء لترميم الشقوق التي حصلت في جدران ‏البيت وسقفه، هنا انتهت الى ان اداة تسوية السطوح ‏التي استخدمتها لها قدرة على تعديل السطوح قدرة ‏فائقة.‏

من بعد ذلك ومن خلال تركيب انظمة اوتوماتيكية ‏وانظمة آلية تمكنت من ابتكار طريقة جديدة لوضع ‏الطبقات بعضها فوق البعض الآخر، وكانت النتيجة ‏وبعد سنوات من العمل الدؤوب انسان آلي يعمل ‏اوتوماتيكاً بشكل كامل، ويتمكن هذا الانسان الآلي من ‏دون تدخل الانسان الطبيعي من بناء بيت بمساحة 200 ‏متر مربع خلال يوم واحد فقط بيت مجهز بكافة ‏الامكانات والتجهيزات بما فيها الانابيب اللازمة وانواع ‏البلاط.‏

وفي سياق حديثه يقول الاستاذ البارز في جامعة ‏كاليفورنيا الجنوبية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، ‏والذي وصل مشروعه بين ما يقرب من 4300 ‏مشروع للانسان الآلي الى مرحلة المنافسة النهائية.‏

‏ ان الهدف الاصلي من هذا الابداع والافضل ان اقول ‏الاختراع هو عرض طريقة جديدة لصناعة القطع ‏الصناعية الكبيرة والقوالب الضخمة، في البداية قمنا ‏باختيار الأسمنت كمادة اساسية وعرفنا ان له فائدة ‏كبيرة في هذا النظام ومن هنا قررنا تصميم الجدران ‏الاسمنتية وصناعتها.‏

هذا العالم الايراني اضاف ان هذا الاختراع قد اثار اهتمام العالم لأنه ‏‏100% اوتوماتيكي ويتمكن بسرع مذهلة من بناء 4 ‏جدران وسقف وسائر مستلزمات بيت مساحته 200 ‏متر مربع.‏

وفيما يخص عدم نشر اي تفاصيل اكثر من هذا في ‏وسائل الاعلام وشبكة المعلومات العالمية الانترنيت ‏حول هذا الاختراع قال البروفيسور خوشنويس على اي ‏حال هذه الفكرة الخلاقة والابتكار ومع الاخذ بنظر ‏الاعتبار سياسة العمل العلمي يقتضي منا عدم وضع ‏تفاصيل التصميم تحت تصرف الشركات المنافسة قبل ‏ان يصل المشروع الى نهايته ويتم انجازه بالكامل.‏

وعن خصائص النظام الآلي الجديد قال البروفيسور ‏خوشنويس الحجم كبير جداً حتى انه لم يتم حتى الان ‏صناعة انسان آلي بهذا الحجم. اما الوزن فهو قليل جداً ‏ويقرب من 300‏‎ ‎كيلوغرام فقط. هذا الحجم وهذا الوزن ‏اوجد تركيباً بامكانه ان يتقبل امكانات في غاية الأهمية ‏مثل الحمل والنقل.‏

واضاف هذا الاستاذ الايراني في جامعة كاليفورنيا ‏الجنوبية ان هذا المشروع من حيث البعد البنائي قد ‏اكتمل ونحن الآن في طريقنا الى ازالة بعض الامور ‏ورفع مستوى الانجاز وقبل ان يحل علينا فصل الصيف ‏القادم سوف نقوم باختبارات حقيقية وفي ابعاد مختلفة ‏على الاختراع.‏

وعن سرعة بناء البيت ومستلزماته المختلفة بالمقارنة ‏مع الاساليب المعمول بها حالياً قال العالم خوشنويس ‏انها تساوي 200 ضعف، واردف كان هدفي في البداية ‏الاستفادة من تقنية الانسان الآلي لصناعة القطع ‏والقوالب الصناعية. الا ان بعض المشاكل وقلة الوقت ‏واهمية بعض الامور دفعتني لأستخدام هذا الاختراع في ‏صناعة البناء وهي بلا ريب صناعة تتطور من يوم ‏لآخر.‏

وفيما يتعلق بكيفية عمل الانسان الآلي الذي اخترعه ‏العالم خوشنويس قال انه يصنع لنا كل التصاميم التي ‏نقدمها له واذا ما كان التصميم المقدم ضعيفاً فان النتيجة ‏سوف تكون ضعيفة كذلك. وعلى اي حال فأن المهم هنا ‏هو قدرة المصمم وكفاءة التصميم وتكامله.‏

واعتبر العالم خوشنويس استخدام تقنية صناعة ‏المنحنيات في هذا الانسان الآلي ذات اهمية. واضاف ‏امتلاك هذا الانسان الآلي القدرة على بناء الجدران ‏المنحنية يمكنه من بناء ابنية كثيرة الاستحكام والمتانة.‏

واوضح العالم خوشنويس ان نظام هذا الانسان الالي ‏ذكي للغاية وهو يتمكن من بناء البيوت الخشبية على ‏نفس طريقة البيوت الأعتيادية باستخدام الواح من ‏الخشب وصموغ ومواد لاصقة خاصة بهذا الغرض ‏

وقال رئيس شركة البناء السريع والاوتوماتيكي للابنية ‏في امريكا ان ما يقرب من مليوني دولار قد تم انفاقها ‏على هذا المشروع منذ 10 سنوات ومنذ الان وحتى ‏السنوات القادمة ستنرداد النفقات المالية لاننا سوف ‏نعمل باجهزة آلية ضخمة.‏

وقال العالم الايراني خوشنويس ان الكثير من الشركات ‏قد تقدمت لنا بالعديد من العروض لشراء امتياز هذا ‏الانسان الآلي وانتاجه بكميات كبيرة وتجارية وانا اتوقع ‏ان تكون اسعار البيع على النحو التالي.‏

اجهزة الانسان الآلي الصغيرة ستكون بقيمة 150 الف ‏دولار للجهاز الواحد.‏

الأجهزة الاكبر لبناء بيت بمساحة 200 متر مربع ‏ستتراوح قيمتها بين 400 و 500 الف دولار.‏

اما اجهزة الانسان الآلي التي تستخدم في بناء الابراج ‏الضخمة‌ فسوف تتراوح قيمتها ما بين مليوني وخمسة ‏ملايين دولار امريكي.‏

جدير ان نذكر هنا ان العالم والمبتكر الايراني ‏خوشنويس قد قام باختراعات عديدة في مجال ‏المعدات الطبية الخاصة بالمعوقين والانظمة ‏الاوتوماتيكية المستخدمة في صناعة الاسنان وانظمة ‏الطيران وقد استفيد من اختراعاته في المراكز الطبية ‏في العالم. وله اختراعات في مجال استخراج الغاز ‏وان شركة شوران وهي شركة مشهورة في هذا ‏المجال منهمكة في الوقت الحاضر في تصنيع ‏اختراعات العالم خوشنويس ذات العلاقة بعملها. ‏

 

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاء ، أشكركم جميعا بدون استثناء على جهودكم في متابعة الفخر والاعتزاز ، وقريبا إن شاء الله ستسمعون وسترون القوة الاسلامية الشيعية العالمية تصدح بها وسائل الاعلام ، قال تعالى { وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ } (5) سورة القصص

هذا النوع من الايمان وهذا النوع من الارتباط بمن حملوا على عاتقهم نصرة الدين الاسلامي بالافعال قبل الاقوال ، ليقدموا للعالم النموذج الاسلامي الحقيقي الذي نفخر به ، ولا يفوتنا أن نجدد فخرنا بسليل الاطهار السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله قائد أشرف الناس وأطهر الناس 0

ولا يفوتني أن اقدم الفخر والاعتزاز بالسيد الصابر آية الله السيد السيستاني حفظه الله تعالى من الاعداء ، وأن يفرج عن العراقيين ما هم فيه من ويلات وأحزان ، وأن يكشف كربهم برحمته وعفوه 0

وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوحد المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها ، وأن يجعلهم يدا واحدة ضد أعدائهم يا كريم ، فإيران نموذج رائع لوحدة المسلمين ، وقوة للدين ، لذا أتمنى من الجميع أن لا يكونوا ضدها فيما فيه صالح الاسلام والمسلمين 0

*قائد الثورة الاسلامية يتفقد معرض الابداعات والاختراعات بمحافظة فارس*


 

*قام قائد الثورة الاسلامية بزيارة تفقدية استغرقت حوالي ۳ ساعات لمعرض الابداعات والاختراعات بمحافظة فارس.**
ويتضمن المعرض احدث الانجازات العلمية والابداعات والاختراعات التي حققها العلماء بجامعة شيراز وجامعة العلوم الطبية والاخصائيون في قطاعات الصناعة والمناجم والزراعة والكهرباء والصناعات الدفاعية ومتنزهات العلوم والتقنية الى جانب انجازات المبدعين والمخترعين بمحافظة فارس.

وفي هذا الاطار قال مسؤول في محافظة فارس، محمد رضا حدائق، انه تم عرض اكثر من ۱۵۰ اختراعا في مختلف المجالات من خلال اقامة ۳۵ جناحا في المعرض.
واوضح حدائق ان اربعة اختراعات نالت جوائز عالمية وشملت القطاعات الزراعية والصناعية والعلمية والجامعية والفنية.

هذا وتفقد القائد العام للقوات المسلحة آية الله السيد علي الخامنئي الجناح الخاص الذي اقيم في المعرض والذي تضمن احدث انجازات الصناعات الدفاعية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع واسناد القوات المسلحة.

ويعرض في هذا الجناح الاجهزة العسكرية الالكترونية والتسليحية والانظمة الالكترونية وشتى انواع مظلات الانقاذ ورادارات المراقبة برا ومراكز الاتصالات العسكرية الى جانب الانشطة البحثية في المجالات الالكترونية.
* 
*نجح طالب إيراني في اختراع أصغر طائرة بدون طيار لا يستطيع الرادار رصدها
.. 

وأعلن حميد رضا منتظر حجت - أحد طلاب (جامعة مالك الأشتر الصناعية الإيرانية) بمدينة (شاهين شهر) - عن قيامه بصناعة أصغر طائرة بدون طيار في إيران . 

وقال : " بإمكان هذه الطائرة - وهي من طراز (إم آي في) وأطلق عليها اسم (آيس) - التحليق بسرعة 90 كيلومتراً في الساعة ، وتستمر في التحليق لمدة ساعة كاملة " . 

وأشار منتظر حجت إلى مميزات الطائرة المذكورة .. بما فيها : 
- سهولة حملها بسبب قلة وزنها 493 جراماً . 
- وصغر حجمها . 
- وتحليقها في ارتفاع منخفض بحيث يتعذر على أجهزة الرادار اكتشافها .
- وبالتالي قدرتها الهائلة في المناورات .
- كما تمتاز أيضاً بقدرتها على تسجيل الأفلام والصور . 
- كما أن بإمكانها رش المواد السامة الخاصة بآفات المزارع في الهواء .

وقال منتظر : " إن فريقاً يضم 8 من طلبة الجامعة (شاهين شهر) شاركوا في اختراع هذه الطائرة ، والتي أجرت  تحليقاً اختبارياً - بحضور رئيس (جامعة مالك الأشتر الصناعية) ومساعديه - تكلل بالنجاح " . 

واختتم رضا منتظر تصريحه بالقول : " إن الدراسات الخاصة بصنع هذه الطائرة استمرت ثمانية أشهر ،* 


حاز فريق المخترعين والمبتكرين الايرانيين علي ‪ ۱۲‬ميداليه ذهبيه وفضيه في المعرض الدولي الحادي عشر للاختراعات والابداعات في موسكو المسمي ارخميدس ‪. ۲۰۰۸‬ 

وقدم هذا الفريق الذي يضم ‪ ۳۰‬شخصا من مخترعي ومبدعي البلاد ‪ ۲۸‬اختراعا في المعرض الدولي المذكور وحصل في نهايه المطاف علي ‪ ۵‬ميداليات ذهبيه و‪۷‬ فضيات وكذلك حاز علي ‪ ۳‬كوء‌وس وشهاده فخريه من اتحاد المخترعين الرومانيين والكروات وتغلب علي كرواتيا وحاز علي المرتبه الثانيه بعد روسيا في هذا المعرض . 

وشارك في المعرض الدولي الحادي عشر للاختراعات والابداعات في موسكو اكثر من ‪ ۴۰۰‬مخترع ومبتكر من ‪ ۲۵‬بلدا . 

وفي هذا المعرض لاقت صاله ايران ترحيبا حارا من قبل الزائرين الروس وغيرهم من البلدان الاخري بالنظر الي التنوع والجوده والتطبيقات لهذه المخترعات التي انتجها المبدعون الايرانيون . 

وقد حاز المخترع والمبدع الايراني حسن بختياري بهرامي من مجمع مباركه للصلب في اصفهان / وسط/ علي ابداعه في انتاج النفط الجامد والمخترع محب الدين كرباسيون باختراعه لجهاز تصفيه التلوث الصناعي والمخترع علي خلج باختراعه اسلحه ذكيه لها القدره علي الاطلاق وتعقيب الهدف واطلاق لاقطه لاستراق السمع ،حاز هولاء المخترعون والمبدعون علي ميداليات ذهبيه للمعرض المذكور . 

كما حاز المخترع والمبدع علي خلج بسبب اختراعه المذكور والمخترع مصطفي طهماسبي بسبب اختراعه لختم ديجيتالي علي ذهبيتين من اتحاد المخترعين في صربيا . 


دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 0

لا أذيع سرا في مجتمع الوعي اذا قلت أن السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله أعاد للامة الاسلامية هيبتها ومكانتها الحقيقية ، وقد أعز الله به الدين وقوى به المؤمنين ، ولو حاولنا أن نقدم الامتنان والشكر والعرفان والدعم لهذا الرجل ومن معه لما وفيناه بعض البعض من حقه ، لذا كان لزاما على جميع المسلمين وبدون استثناء أن يقفوا وقفة احترام وتقدير لهذا القائد الذي لايساوي حكام الضلال والعمالة دمعة من عيونه على ما عليه حالهم 0

ولا يسعني في هذا الموضوع إلا أن اواصل سرد وتتبع تفاصيل بعض عناوين العز والفخر لشيعة أمير المؤمنين (ع) وتوضيحها للعالم الذي أهملها ولم يعطيها حقها ، ولا احب أن اكون هنا من الذين يمجدون الموتى ، بل إنني أرى المجد أمامي حيا ساطعا في السماء ممثلا بأيران الاسلام وحزب الله الصادقين 0

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( نحن نملك وسنبقى نملك صواريخ تقصف أي مكان في فلسطين المحتلة اذا اعتدت اسرائيل على لبنان ))

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( أقول للعدو ولاي حشد ممكن أن يحشده هذا العدو من خلفه سياسيا أو ماديا أو عسكريا ، أنت تقاتل القوم الذين هم أشد ايمانا على وجه هذه البسيطة ))

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( أنت تقاتل قوما منذو أن انعقدت نطفتهم في أرحام امهاتهم ، قوما ولدوا من أرحام مطهرة ، وأصلاب شامخة ، منذو انعقاد النطفة مزج في دمهم ولحمهم وعظمهم قوله تعالى { الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ } (173) سورة آل عمران )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( أيها الاخوة والاخوات : أنتم الناس الذين بقيتم وصمدتم في أرضكم أو الذين هجرتم وصمدتم في تهجيركم وكل الناس الذين احتضنوكم ، أنتم مستقبل لبنان ، أنتم مصير لبنان ، أنتم كرامة لبنان ، أنتم سيادة لبنان ، أنتم حرية لبنان ، أنتم بقاء لبنان ، أنتم وحدة لبنان )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( اللبنانيون جميعا بعيدا عن المكابرة مدعون الى بناء القوة الذاتية اللبانية ، سياسيا ، والقوة الذاتية العسكرية والامنية التي تحمي البلد وتصون استقلاله وتستعيد أرضه )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( هذا هو المنطق : أما منطق التزلف والتذلل أمام هذه العاصمة أو تلك العاصمة ، وطلب القوة واستمداد القوة من هذه الدولة أو تلك الدولة فإن هذا لن يجدي نفعا )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( بالرغم من كل تشكيك وتردد ، نحن انتصرنا نصرا الالهيا ، تاريخيا ، استراتيجيا  ، وآثار ونتائج وتداعيات هذا النصر ، سوف تبقى الى عقود من الزمن ، كما أن الهزيمة كانت ستصنع شرق أوسط جديد ، فإن انتصاركم سيصنع شرق أوسط جديد آخر )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( هذه المقاومة بكم بأرادتكم بأيمانكم بمحبتكم هي مقاومة باقية باقية باقية ، منتصره منتصره منتصره ، لايمكن أن تعرف الهزائم )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( نحن لن نغادر لبنان ، لا جنوب لبنان ولا بقاع لبنان ، ولا أي ارض من لبنان ، نحن ولدنا هنا ، آباؤنا واجدادنا دفنوا هنا ، ولدنا هنا ، نعيش هنا ، نموت هنا ، نقتل هنا ، وندفن هنا ))

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( نحن لن ننتظر أحدا في العالم ليدافع عنا ، لم يدافع عنا احد من 48 الى 78  عندما كانت اسرائيل تعتدي على قرانا وبلداتنا وحدودنا وتقتل النساء وترتكب المجازر في حولا وفي غير حولا ، لم يدافع عنا احد 1978 عندما ارتكبت المجازر وصولا الى بلدة العباسية ، لم يدافع عنا أحد عام 1982 لم يدافع عنا احد لا بتموز 93 ولا بنيسان 96 نحن ندافع عن أنفسنا ،  نحن ندافع عن بلدنا ، وعن شعبنا ، وعن أهلنا وعن قرانا ،  نحن قاتلنا بـ 82 و 93 و 96 و 2000 و 2006 ولن نطلب من أحد أن يدافع عنا  ))

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( اسرائيل التي تخرق سمائنا وتعتدي على أرضنا هذه لا تخرق سبعة عشر صفر واحد  ، أم أن يقف لبناني ويقول نحن كنا نستطيع بتموز 2006 وما زلنا نستطيع وين الخرق هنا ، هذه الامكانات كانت عندنا بتموز 2006 وبآب 2006 واليوم هي عندنا ، وانا اجدد واكرر واقول لمجلس الامن الدولي  ، نعم ديني أنا ، أنا حسن نصر الله ديني وخذ مني تصريح )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( في الماضي اذا كان يقاتل عدد من المجاهدين فأنا اقول للعدو وللعالم : يمكنك أن تضرب هذا العدد بأعداد كبيرة جدا ، اليوم لدينا سيل هادر من الشباب المقاوم ، على امتداد الساحة اللبانية الاكثر استعدادا للصمود ولتحقيق الانجاز وصنع الانتصار )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( في مواجهة أي تهديد سنكون أشد يقينا وأكثر يقينا بالنصر ، وبأننا سنلحق الهزيمة بالعدو هذا في الارادة في العزم في التصميم  ، أما في البنيه في البنية الجهادية ، العدو يعرف وانتم يجب أن تعرفوا ، هو يعرف ، بالرغم من بعض الذين لا يعرفون عندنا هنا ، أن البنية العسكرية للمقاومة _ البشرية خصوصا _  هي اقوى واشد وامضى ، هناك أجيال التحقت بالمقاومة بعد انتهاء الحرب في 13 آب أجيال من الشباب ، الشباب الذي يعتبر الآن أن معركته قد بدأت ، الشباب الذي لا يعرف الملل ولا الكلل ولا الهزيمة ولا الضعف ، الشباب الذي تفتح عقله وقلبه وعيونه على النصر الاسطوري )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( أما الرسالة للعدو الذي أراد أن يرمم صورته وهيبته التي فقدها عام 2000 وفي مواجهة الانتفاضة الفلسطينية المباركة من خلال حرب تموز 2006 ، أنا اقول له : وانتم من خلال حضوركم وتأييدكم تثبتون لهذا العدو ما سأقول له : على هذا العدو أن يعرف ، أنه بالدرجة الاولى لم يتمكن من المس بمعنوياتنا وبأرادتنا وبعزمنا )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( إن دماء الشهداء ، إن أبنائنا الشهداء ، إن أطفالنا الشهداء ، إن نسائنا الشهداء ، إن ما لحق ببيوتنا وأرزاقنا وبلدنا ، لا يمكن إلا أن يصلب ارادتنا ويزيد وعينا ، بعدوانيته ، بوحشيته ، بغطرسته ، بأستحالة التعايش مع وحش غدار رابض على حدودنا ، يعتدي علينا منذو أن ولد الى اليوم )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( رسالتي الى الداخل اللبناني : الى المسلمين والمسيحيين ، الى الشيعة والسنة والدروز وكل أتباع المذاهب المسيحية في الطائفة المسيحية : أقول لهم نحن رسالتنا واضحة ، نريد لبنان بلدا للجميع ، لكل أبناءه ، لكل طوائفه لا نريد تغيير الصيغة السياسية ، نحن لا نطمح لا لحكم لبنان ولا للسيطرة على لبنان ولا الاستبداد بلبنان ، أقصى ما نطمح اليه هو الشراكة ، أن يكون هناك شراكة سياسية في ادارة البلد ، أقصى ما نطمح اليه أن تصل الينا الكهرباء كما تصل الى بقية المناطق اللبنانية ، أقصى ما نطمح اليه أن يطعاطى معنا كلبنانيين ، مواطنين لبنانيين طبيعيين وليس مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية )) 

يقول السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله (( لتجدن المقاومة في لبنان ، أحرص الناس على الوحدة الوطنية وعلى السلم الاهلي وعلى الاستقرار وعلى العيش المشترك وعلى مشروع الدولة وعلى التواد والتآخي والتلاحم بين اللبنانيين بمختلف طوائفهم ومذاهبهم وتياراتهم ومناطقهم )) 

دمتم بمودة 0000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*ابارك لكم جميعا مولد الامام المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف وجعلنا من أنصاره والمستشهدين بين يديه* 

*كما أخبرتكم سابقا وبعون الله تعالى وتأييده ونصره وامداداته ،* 

*في نهاية عام 2008 ايران الاسلام قوة عظمى* 

*إيران الاسلام : مقاتلاتنا تُحلّق 3 آلاف كم دون الحاجة لوقود 
**
*
طهران

الاثنين 18 آب 2008 
أعلن قائد سلاح الجو بالجيش الإيراني العميد أحمد ميقاني إمكانية تحليق المقاتلات الإيرانية لمسافة 3 آلاف كيلومتر دون الحاجة إلى التزود بالوقود. 
وأكد العميد ميقاني في كلمة له نقلتها وكالة أنباء «فارس» أن تحقيق هذه القوة يشكل نجاحات كبيرة للغاية في مجال صناعة الطائرات التي يعجز عن رصدها جهاز الرادار، مشيراً إلى التقدم الذي حققه سلاح البحر في مجال صنع القنابل المتطورة التي يبلغ مداها عشرات الكيلومترات، واصفاً قدرة السلاح الجوي بأنها في أفضل وضع. 
‏ 
إلى ذلك، أعلن الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد أن بلاده ستطلق أول قمر صناعي محلي الصنع إلى الفضاء الأسبوع المقبل.

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000 والسلام ‏

----------


## دمعة المقهور

تسلم ضوي ضوي --- والله يخلي أيران ورؤساءها وعلى راسهم الخامنئي وأحمدي نجاد --- هذول فخر للعالم أجمع ---- ومتباركين بالمولد ---

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم 

أشكركم جميعا على المتابعة والمشاركة ، 

إنه لمن دواعي الفخر والاعتزاز كوني أحد المنتمين للمذهب الشيعي ، وأن قائدي وقدوتي وفخري في هذه الدنيا هو سيدي السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله من كل سوء وجعله فوق رؤوسنا 0

وإنه من دواعي التهكم أن نرى الى اليوم اناس أمثال ( داعي الاسلام الشهال ) يطبل ويزمر غير آبه بما ستكون عليه الامور بالنسبة للاسلام والمسلمين ، بل إن كل وجل همه هو اعتذار من حزب الله عما جرى في بيروت ، لكن هذا الداعية قد نسي وتناسى باقي الامور وأنه هو شخصيا لم يظهر نفسه طيلة 33 يوم من الاعتداء على لبنان ليطلب امور واجبة منه كمسلم 0

*ظهر اليوم السيد الصادق المصدق الوفي الصريح النقي من شوائب الدنيا وغرورها ، ليضيف لنا عزا الى عزنا وفخرنا الى فخرنا ومجدا الى مجدنا ، في هذا الخطاب :* 

السيد حسن نصر الله: النصر سيكون حاسماً وواضحاً
وعد - 24/08/2008م 




 
علينا ان نتحمل ونتفهم ظروف اولمرت النفسية


*السيد: أقول لباراك "ان فرقك الخمسة وهذا وعد جديد سوف تدمر في جبالنا و ودياننا وبيوتنا وقرانا وستدمر معها دولتك الغاصبة لارضنا المقدسة"*


اكد الأمين العام لحزب الله السيد حسن نصر الله ان قيادة المقاومة تنظر الى اطلاق قادة العدو لهذا الكم من التهديدات والضجيج ضد لبنان على أنه يعود لأسباب داخلية يعيشونها على ابواب استحقاقات هامة لديهم

لكنه اشار خلال احتفال لكشافة الامام المهدي (عج) حضره الالاف من قادتها، الى أننا لا نستهين ولا نستخف بهذه التهديدات وإن كنا نتعاطى معها بثقة وحزم، وخاطب سماحته قادة العدو بالقول، من موقع العارف بإمكانات المقاومة وتطورها النوعي بعد عدوان تموز أقول بأن أي حرب على لبنان لن تكون تداعياتها كتداعيات الحرب السابقة، متوعدا باراك بتدمير فرقه الخمسة التي يهدد بها وتدمير كيانه الغاصب للارض المقدسة ومؤكدا ان النصر الآتي سيكون حاسما وواضحا وجازما لا لبس فيه لأحد في هذا العالم. 

وقال السيد نصر الله:" في موضوع التهديدات الاسرائيلية انا أود ان اؤكد بأن التهديدات الاخيرة التي صدرت خصوصا عن اولمرت وبعض وزرائه تأتي في نفس السياق، سياق التهويل الاسرائيلي على لبنان والحرب النفسية على لبنان وابتزاز اللبنانيين وإلا لا منطق لكل هذا التهويل عندما يتحدث الاسرائيليون عن البيان الوزاري ويقولون ان الحكومة اللبنانية تبنت المقاومة وغطت حزب الله وعليها ان تدفع الثمن، هذا امر مضحك لأن البيان الوزاري الاول للحكومة السابقة في مضمونه اقوى من البيان الوزاري الحالي، ومع ذلك لم يخرج القادة الصهاينة ليقولوا ان الحكومة اللبنانية في بيانها الوزراي غطت المقاومة وتبنت المقاومة وتتحمل مسؤولية كل عمل تقوم به المقاومة لم يقولوا هذا الشيء لماذا الان يقولون هذا الشيء لانهم محتاجون لهذا التهويل والتهديد والابتزاز هذا من جهة، من جهة اخرى هذا التهويل والتهديدات هي حاجة اسرائيلية داخلية كما تعرفون الان هناك انتخابات في كاديما طبيعي ان تحصل مزايدات بين ليفني وموفاز وبقية المرشحين لزعامة كاديما ويمكن ان يكون الوضع الاسرائيلي مقبلا على انتخابات نيابية مبكرة ففي هناك تنافس بين حزب العمل وكاديما والليكود وايضا هناك ازمة زعامة وقيادة في الكيان الاسرائيلي وكل واحد يحاول ان يقدم نفسه القائد والخبير والمنقذ هكذا يفعل باراك وموفاز ونتانياهو بهكذا مناخ الامور ستذهب الى المزايدة من جملة المزايدات اطلاق التهديدات باتجاه لبنان طبعا لأولمرت ظروفه الخاصة والصحافة الاسرائيلية نفسها اغنتنا عن التعليق على اولمرت قالت الصحافة الاسرائيلية لأولمرت عندما كنت في أقوى ايامك واعلى مجد بعد استلامك لرئاسة الحكومة اطلقت وعود وتهديدات كبيرة واثبتت انك فاشل، هذا الفاشل وهو يغادر الان يتحدث بهذه اللغة علينا ان نتحمل ونتفهم ظروف اولمرت النفسية والشخصية كيف نتعاطى مع هذه التهديدات انا اقول لا نستهين بها ولا نستخف بها من جهة ولكن لا يجوز ان ننضغط بها او ان تؤدي الى حالة هلع او خوف او قلق نتعاطى معها بجدية ولكن بثقة وبمسؤلية ولكن بحزم، ولا نخاف من هؤلاء وانا اقول لكم من موقع العارف بالمقاومة وامكاناتها وتطور وضع المقاومة الكمي والنوعي بعد حرب تموز 2006 والعارف بالوضع الاسرائيلي على مستوى القيادة السياسية ورتركيبة الجيش وعقلية المجتمع الاسرائيلي اقول لكم ان هؤلاء الصهاينة سوف يحتاجون الى وقت طويل وسيفكرون لس الف مرة بل عشرات الاف المرات قبل ان يقرروا القيام بإعتداء على لبنان، انظروا الى ادبيات باراك هو يتحدث عن توازن بين لبنان واسرائيل بين المقاومة واسرائيل بين حزب الله واسرائيل ثم عندما يعترض ويهدد سوريا وايران ومن وراءهما انكم اذا اعطيتم سلاح متطور ضد الطيران يعني دفاع جوي فإن هذا يخل بالتوزان واسرائيل لن تسمح بالاخلال بالتوازن، هو يعترف بتوازن ويخاف من الاخلال بالتوازن، نحن لسنا بحاجة لأن نواجه التهديد بالتهديد او الكلام بالكلام نحن اهل الفعل قلنا سابقا وفعلنا ونقول مجددا وسنفعل، ان اي عدوان و أي حرب على لبنان لن تكون نتائجها وتداعياتها تقف عند حدود وتداعيات نتائج حرب تموز انا في يوم حفل تشييع الشهيد القائد الحاج عماد مغنية وفي اسبوعه وفي ذكرى الاربعين كررت هذا المعنى، التهديد الجديد في الحقيقة ليس سلاح الجو أقول هذا لكم وللبنانيين، التهديد الجديد هو ما يقوله باراك انه سيقوم بعملية برية وانه يعد خمس فرق للدخول الى لبنان في يوم من الايام وانه يناور ويدرب ويستعد وان هذه الفرق الخمسة هي التي ستغير المعادلة وانه سيقاتل من بيت الى بيت ومن قرية الى قرية وانا اقول له في المقابل ان فرقك الخمسة وهذا وعد جديد، ان فرقك الخمسة سوف تدمر في جبالنا و ودياننا وبيوتنا وقرانا وستدمر معها دولتك الغاصبة لارضنا المقدسة.الاسرائيليون يتحدثون باراك، موفاز، اشكنازي، يتحدثون عن اي حرب مقبله ان ستكون حرب سريعة ونصرا واضحا وحاسما وقاطعا لا لبس فيه، وفي المقابل انا اقول لهم ايضا بالتوكل على الله وان كنا لا نحب ان تحصل هذه الحرب ولكن لو حصلت كما يهددون ويتوعدون في كل يوم سيكون نصرنا الاتي ان شاء الله نصرا حاسما واضحا جازما لا لبس فيه لأحد في هذا العالم، وسيرى جيش هذا العدو في قتال الميدان وفي قبضات المجاهدين وعيونهم ووجوههم وفي بأسهم وشدتهم ما لم يخطر في بال هذا الجيش منذ تأسيسه هذا الكيان الغاصب ان شاء الله".

دمتم بمودة 00000000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

السلام عليكم  

 أشكر جميع المتابعين والمطلعين  
تتبعوا معي هذا التقرير وهو من جريدة الرياض  
البحث العلمي: عشرون عاماً من الركود 

د. محمد عبدالله الخازم
يعتبر البحث العلمي أبرز المؤشرات التي تستخدم للدلالة على التطور العلمي النوعي، وفي التعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي يحتل هذا المؤشر الأولوية على كثير من المقاييس العلمية الأخرى، فكيف هو مؤشر البحث والتطوير العلمي في المملكة؟  
عدد الأوراق العلمية المنشورة خلال عام في المملكة عام 2003م حوالي 600ورقة فقط وهو يساوي أو يقل قليلاً عن عدد الأوراق العلمية المنشورة عام 1988م. الجدير بالذكر أن العدد ارتفع قليلاً حتى وصل عام 1995م إلى ما يزيد عن 700ورقة علمية لكنه عاد للانحدار. المجلة استقت معلوماتها هذه من المؤسسة الوطنية للعلوم بالولايات المتحدة وهي التي تدرس المؤشرات العلمية العالمية.  
لنقارن ذلك بما حدث في إيران التي قفزت من اقل من 100ورقة علمية عام 1988م إلى ما يقارب الألفي ورقة عام 2003م.  

لقد أصبح لدينا مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وجامعاتنا ازدادت ومراكزنا البحثية ازدادت وما نصرفه على البحث العلمي ازداد وعدد حملة شهادات الدكتوراه والماجستير ازداد فما الذي يحدث بمراكزنا البحثية؟ ما الذي يحدث في جامعاتنا؟ لماذا لم نتجاوز ما أنجز في العام 1988م في مجال البحث والتطوير؟ بل لماذا نتراجع حتى أصبح إنتاجنا عام 2003م أقل منه عام 1995م؟ ما الذي يجعل دولا مثل إيران تتجاوزنا بعد أن كنا أفضل منها في هذا الشأن؟ ما الذي يجعل دولاً مثل ماليزيا والأردن وغيرها من الدول تتقدم عاماً بعد عام بينما نحن نتأخر ونتراجع؟ 

هل سنوصم مثل هذه المعلومات الصادرة عن مجلات ومراكز علمية معروفة عالمياً بأنها غير دقيقة مثل ما فعلنا مع التصنيفات الأخرى للجامعات؟ 

ملحوظة أخيرة: البحث العلمي إذا لم ينشر في مجلات علمية معروفة عالمياً يظل بحثاً مجهولاً ومشكوكاً في مصداقيته وجديته. 

وهذا هو رابط الموضوع لمن أراد الاستفادة  
http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/12/14/article209032.html 

*أخواني هذه هي الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية وهذه هي بعض هويتنا نحن الشيعة*  

إيران تخطط لإطلاق قمر صناعي للاتصالات 
 
الرئيس الايراني لدى معاينته قمرا صناعيا للاتصالات (الفرنسية-أرشيف)  
أعلن الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد السبت أن بلاده تخطط لإطلاق قمر صناعي للاتصالات باستخدام تكنولوجيا الصواريخ التي يخشى الغرب من أنه يجري تطويرها لحمل رؤوس حربية نووية. فيما أعرب خبير غربي عن اعتقاده بأن طهران نجحت في إشعال المرحلة الثانية من صواريخ الدفع وحصلت على معلومات سوف تساعدها في إجادة نظام إطلاقها. 
وقالت إيران الأحد الماضي إنها وضعت نموذج قمر صناعي في مدار باستخدام صاروخ محلي الصنع للمرة الأولى  
وذكر أكبر مسؤول فضاء إيراني إن البلاد تهدف إلى إرسال رحلة مأهولة إلى الفضاء في السنوات العشر القادمة. 
دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000 والسلام

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*السلام عليكم* 

*أشكر الجميع على المتابعة والاضافات* 

*يوسف الصديق .. إنتاج إيراني ضخم* 

*بلغت تكلفة انتاجه مليار تومان إيراني* *
في سابقة هي الأولى في تاريخ الأعمال التلفزيونية الإيرانية
يوسف الصديق.. أضخم إنتاج إيراني منذ انتصار الجمهورية وإلى الآن
*
*تم الانتهاء مؤخراً من تنفيذ ودبلجة مسلسل ( يوسف الصديق ) والذي يتناول بشكل إبداعي واحترافي السيرة العطرة لنبي الله يوسف عليه السلام، ويتعرض لأهم الأحداث والمواقف التاريخية التي مر بها نبينا الكريم، وذلك بالاعتماد على نخبة متميزة من الممثلين الإيرانيين المبدعين، وقد شكل هذا المسلسل أول سابقة تاريخية في كل الأعمال التي أنتجتها الجمهوية الإسلامية منذ انتصار الثورة وإلى الآن حيث جاوزت تكاليف إنتاج هذا المسلسل المليار تومان إيراني.. وسيتم عرض المسلسل باللغة العربية حصرياً في قناة الكوثر الفضائية..* 

*امرأة العزيز وهي تنظر الى نبي الله يوسف وهو في السجن*



*نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام وهو في السجن**
*


*أخوة النبي يوسف وهم ينظرون الى البئر الذي القوا فيه أخاهم**
*






دمتم بمودة 000000000000000000000000000والسلام

----------

